# Altersbeschränkung und Argumente



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Ahoi (:

Ich hab heute ma die Wiki durchforstet um ne Quelle für etwaige WoW-Einnahmen rauszufinden.
Dabei hab ich ein sehr sehr interessantes Statement gefunden.



> Eine repräsentative Studie des Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen (KFN), bei der 44.610 Jugendliche im Alter von 15 Jahren in 61 zufällig ausgewählten Landkreisen bzw. kreisfreien Städten befragt wurden, ergab, dass unter allen deutschen Neuntklässlern bereits über 14.000 Jugendliche computerspielsüchtig und weitere 23.000 Jugendliche gefährdet seien. 15-jährige Jugendliche, die World of Warcraft nutzen, spielten der Studie zufolge im Schnitt 3,9 Stunden am Tag, und der Anteil der Jugendlichen, die dabei ein suchtartiges Verhalten mit Kontrollverlust und Entzugserscheinungen aufwiesen, lag bei 8,5 Prozent der Nutzer.



blablabla
und dann dies hier:



> Der Leiter des KFN, Christian Pfeiffer, fordert in diesem Zusammenhang eine höhere Alterseinstufung für das Spiel von 12 auf 18 Jahre und somit keine Jugendfreigabe



____

Wäre das kein guter Schritt?

Normalerweise werden Altersbeschränkungen für WoW stehts mit schäbigen Argumenten begründet.
"Ich will keine Kiddies haben"
"Die müssn Abends ausn Raid abhaun weils Essen gibt"
"Die können nichtmal deutsch schreiben"
"Neeeeed ab 18 Server"
____

Aber die Theorie des Suchtpotentials wäre doch mal ne gute Lösung oder?
Wenn wir uns drüber Gedanken machen, entwickelt ein jeder WoW-Spieler ein kleines Maß an "Sucht".
Die World of Warcraft ist so abwechslungsreich und farbenfroh dass man einfach jeden Tag kurz reinschaun will.

In China gibts da schon ganz extreme Einschränkungen, so droppen zB keine Items mehr, wenn man länger als 5 Stunden online ist. Nur durch eine 5stündige Offline-Pause, wird der ursprüngliche Stand wiederhergestellt.

Wäre es nicht gut für "WoW's" Image, wenn die Altersbeschränkung auf 16 oder 18 fallen würde?
Man kann es nicht abstreiten dass WoW wohl das größte Suchtpotential aller RPG's hat. Aber würde es nicht "ansehnlicher" werden, wenn man mit der Altersbegrenzung etwas strenger umgehen würde? (:
__


----------



## Wutprobe (14. September 2009)

Ähm sry aber was soll das bringen ? 

Nehmen wir z.B. CSS als Beispiel es ist ab 16 doch tozdem ist der großteil der Spieler unter dieser altersbeschränkung ... Ich bin der festen überzeugung das wenn wow am 18 ist trozdem der großteil der Spieler noch minderjährig ist. Vorallem strahlt das spiel dann noch einen größten reiz für die jugendlichen aus da es ja ab 18 ist und Mann sich's dann einfach mal anschauen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich finde so eine Aktion falls sie durchgeführt wird für völlig sinnlos :/ 

MfG oegi 

Sry wenn manchmal Fehler drin sind schreib vom Handy aus da kann ich mir das erlauben : >


----------



## Casp (14. September 2009)

Jaja Herr Doktor Pfeifer, der allseits beliebte Kriminologe ohne Plan und gegen alles. 

Ein gewisses Suchtpotenzial ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber das Spiel komplett für Jugendliche zu verbieten halte ich trotzdem für übertrieben. 
Erstmal müsste man sich überlegen, ob solch ein Verbot nur für WoW gilt oder ob es noch andere Spiele gibt, welche in diese Kategorie fallen. Gibts dieses Suchtpotenzial wirklich nur bei World of Warcraft?

Bin aber zu müde hier mit einem Aufsatz zu antworten, also sei abschließend nurnoch gesagt, dass ich zwar gegen solch eine FSK ab 16 bzw. 18 bin, allerdings befürworte ich eine stärkere Kontrolle durch die Eltern, ggf. über Blizzard.

Ich will schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (14. September 2009)

Die Altersbeschränkung wird zum Glück nach ganz anderen Kriterien ausgewählt. Und das ist gut so und wird auch so bleiben.

FSK 18 für dieses Spiel-gewordene Comic ... niemals. Das Argument dass das Spiel bereits XX Spieler "süchtig" gemacht hat, zählt dabei find ich nicht.


MfG


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. September 2009)

Altersbeschränkung bringt null!

Wieso?

Ich haltem ich genauso wenig dran wie fast alel Jugendlichen
auf der ganzen Welt.


----------



## Algarim (14. September 2009)

Guten Morgen, mit dem Thread wirst Du aber wieder schön provozieren.

Jedoch darfst mit dem Pfeiffer hier nicht kommen, der ist sowas wie die Hassfigur aller Spieler. Gerade nach Amokläufen oder nach U-Bahn Schlägereien wie gestern, darf er wieder was erzählen. Sein Kriminologisches Institut in Hannover lebt ja von staatlischen Fördergeldern, ist also keineswegs unabhängig (Keine dramatischen schlechten Nachrichten => Kein Fördergeld).

Grad unter Psychologen gilt er als dolles Leichtgewicht und Wichtigtuer aber auch seine statistischen Analysen sind alles andere als fundiert. Den Bock hat er aber abgeschossen, als er über mehrere Jahre darauf bestannd, dass ein Junge in seinem Heimatdorf von Rechtsradikalen im Freibad ermordet wurde, ständig neue Befragungen durchführte und sogar die Leiche exhumieren ließ, bis dann doch festgestellt wurde, er starb an einem natürlichen Herzinfarkt.


----------



## Casp (14. September 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> Das Argument dass das Spiel bereits XX Spieler "süchtig" gemacht hat, zählt dabei find ich nicht.



Mit so einem allgemeinen Argument hast du aber unrecht. Schließlich sind Kippen und Alkohol auch nicht aufgrund ihrer Brutalität erst ab 16/18. Vielmehr sollte man differenzieren, ob World of Warcraft wirklich mit eben genannten Produkten vergleichbar ist. Und das ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

Tja... was das Suchtpotential betrifft, so hat das Spiel nicht nur auf Jugendliche eine besonders hohe Anziehungskraft, sondern aben auch auf Erwachsene. Das Spiel kann eben auch das Leben eines 25 oder 30 jährigen Menschen bestimmen. 

Ebenso können jugendliche ihrer Spielsucht auch in einem anderen Spiel fröhnen. Eine angepasste Altersbeschränkung halte ich persönlich aber trotzdem für nicht ganz so verkehrt. 18 Jahre scheint mir ein wenig zu hoch, aber ab 16 wäre gerechtfertigt.

Ich schätze dies nicht aufgrund der Gewaltdarstellung so ein (der Gorefaktor in WoW ist ja sehr gering ^^) sondern viel mehr in Bezug auf die Verhaltensweise der Spieler untereinander. Da es öfters Streitereien gibt, die massivst unter der Gürtellinie ausgetauscht werden, halte ich es nicht für sinnvoll gerade sehr junge Spieler daran Teil haben zu lassen. Man kann natürlich für ein solches Argument nicht pauschal die 16er Altersgrenze nehmen, da gerade bei Online-Spielen das Maß der Streitereien sehr variiert. Wenn das Spiel unter den Leuten friedlich ablaufen würde, so könnte man auch eine geringere Altersgrenze wählen. Aber wie man die WoW-Community ja kennt (hier auf Buffed läufts ja meistens ähnlich) wird teils aufs Übelste beleidigt. Und ich finde es nicht gerade atemberaubend, wenn dies bei kleinen Kindern noch beim WoW-Zocken gefördert wird.

Es gibt sicherlich noch genug andere Gelegenheiten, wo Kinder Dinge aufschnappen, die nicht unbedingt unangebracht sind, aber in WoW ist die Rate doch sehr extrem.
Mein Beitrag ist leider ein wenig Offtopic, da es ja hier mehr oder weniger um den Suchtfaktor geht, aber bezüglich einer Altersfreigabe, die hier angesprochen wird, so denke ich spielt auch der soziale Faktor eine gewichtige Rolle.

Wenn es in WoW mehr freundliche Spieler geben würde und nicht nur diese Flamer, dann wäre das Spiel sicher auch für jüngere Spieler zu empfehlen.

Aber noch mal ein kurzes Statement zum Suchtfaktor... wie schon gesagt, kann da nicht unbedingt eine Altersfreigabe effektiv dagegen wirken. Letztenendes bin ich aber auch der Meinung, dass man seine sozialen Kontakte keinesfalls vernachlässigen sollte. WoW sollte ein Zeitvertreib sein, wenn wirklich keine Alternativen bestehen. Real-Life sollte immer Vorrang haben!


----------



## xx-elf (14. September 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> Die Altersbeschränkung wird zum Glück nach ganz anderen Kriterien ausgewählt. Und das ist gut so und wird auch so bleiben.
> 
> FSK 18 für dieses Spiel-gewordene Comic ... niemals. Das Argument dass das Spiel bereits XX Spieler "süchtig" gemacht hat, zählt dabei find ich nicht.
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung

Außerdem würde eine Erhebung auf 18 kaum etwas bringen, da Jüngere das Spiel Problemlos bekommen durch Verwandte, Freunde oder nicht eingehaltene Fsk.

Meistens versagt dann die Kontrollpflicht der Eltern.

Offtopic: Ich werde mir mal ein Makro erstellen, dieses Thema taucht zielich oft hier auf und da scheinbar niemand die sufu benutzt, macht das schon Sinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Mitzy (14. September 2009)

Auch Alterseinschränkungen bringen nichts- das wissen wir spätestens seit Counterstrike und derlei Spiele.
Und wenn ich überlege, dass die meisten schon mit sehr jungen Jahren Filme ab 18 schauen... Ne... Hat keinen Sinn, ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diggydoc (14. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Tja... was das Suchtpotential betrifft, so hat das Spiel nicht nur auf Jugendliche eine besonders hohe Anziehungskraft, sondern aben auch auf Erwachsene. Das Spiel kann eben auch das Leben eines 25 oder 30 jährigen Menschen bestimmen.
> 
> Ebenso können jugendliche ihrer Spielsucht auch in einem anderen Spiel fröhnen. Eine angepasste Altersbeschränkung halte ich persönlich aber trotzdem für nicht ganz so verkehrt. 18 Jahre scheint mir ein wenig zu hoch, aber ab 16 wäre gerechtfertigt.
> 
> ...




omg nicht du schon wieder.....


----------



## Quintusrex (14. September 2009)

das Suchtpotential hast Du bei Spielern jeder Altersstufe. Deswegen das Eintrittsalter von 12 auf 18 hochzusetzten ist in meinen Augen der falsche Weg. Zumal es ja dann immernoch möglich ist, dass U18 Spieler zocken und gerade die Spieler, die Möglichkeiten nutzen um die Altersbeschränkung zu umgehen, dürften in meinen Augen am gefährdesten sein.


Bisher wurden immer Möglichkeiten gefunden Verbote oder Beschränkungen zu umgehen, egal ob es ums Rauchen, Saufen oder Zocken geht.


----------



## Stevesteel (14. September 2009)

SuFu ftw, solche Threads gabs schon 1445478x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

Diggydoc schrieb:


> omg nicht du schon wieder.....




Wäre schön, wenn du mal einen konstruktiven Beitrag abliefern könntest, warum du meine Person hier so abwertest. 

Im Gegensatz zu dir versuche ich mich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen und es ist auf jeden Fall eine Thematik die eine gewisse Brisanz hat.


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Tja... was das Suchtpotential betrifft, so hat das Spiel nicht nur auf Jugendliche eine besonders hohe Anziehungskraft, sondern aben auch auf Erwachsene. Das Spiel kann eben auch das Leben eines 25 oder 30 jährigen Menschen bestimmen.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass eben jene Erwachsene ihr Leben gesetzlich gesehen selbst in der Hand haben. Sie verfügen über ihre eigenen Einnahmequellen und sind alt genug um ihr Leben zu managen wie sie wollen (:



> 18 Jahre scheint mir ein wenig zu hoch, aber ab 16 wäre gerechtfertigt.



Exakt, das denke ich nämlich auch.
Ich kenne kaum einen unter 16jährigen der eigentlich weiß, was Zeit wert ist.
Geschweige denn was 13 Euro sind. Wenn er ne Lehre anfängt und nen Stundenlohn von nem Euro hat (mit 16 z liegt ihm das vllt mehr zu Herzen (:



> Es gibt sicherlich noch genug andere Gelegenheiten, wo Kinder Dinge aufschnappen, die nicht unbedingt unangebracht sind, aber in WoW ist die Rate doch sehr extrem.



Ich weiß es von nem früheren Mitglied aus der Gilde.
Dem haben die Eltern das Spiel gekündigt, mittels Schreiben an Blizzard - weil er zum zweiten Mal die Klasse wiederholen musste. Die Tatsache, dass er mit 13 Jahren dachte, er brauche keinen Schulabschluss und fange früher oder später als GM in Paris an, war für einige von uns extrem schockieren. Zudem wir nichtmal wussten dass er so jung war.

Ebenfalls am alten Server, hatten wir einen Schulabgänger (14) dabei, welcher vom Release von WotLk hörte und sich tatsächlich 8 Monate weigerte, sich bei ner Polytechnischen fürs letztes Schuljahr zu melden, weil er in "den 8 Monaten vorm Release sonst seine ganzen Ingame-Ziele nicht erreichen wird".

Ich finds irgendwie.. hm.. unklug.
Das sind Kinder die geschützt werden müssten.
Und Eltern, haben heutzutage zwar immer noch die Verantwortung, aber nicht sonderlich viel Durchsetzungskraft.
Viele Eltern kennen sich mit dem Internet nicht aus. Andere wissen nichtmal wie Computer funktionieren.
Internet ist mittlerweile unumgänglich. Argumente wie "ich brauchs für referate in der schule" ziehen meist schon um nem Kind eine Flatrate einrichten zu lassen.

Und Argumente wie "ich sperr mich ins Zimmer ein weil ich in Ruhe lernen will", lassen die Eltern glauben dass das Kind tatsächlich strebsam ist. Aber statt zu lernen, wird gezockt.
__

So wars bei dem 13jährigen - welchen ich oben genannt hab.
Ich hab im Nachhinein mit seiner Mutter geredet und es war wirklich.. hm.. traurig.
Sie tat mir Leid, weil sie keine Ahnung hatte - aber bestimmt ne gute Mutter war.


----------



## Slebbeog (14. September 2009)

also mit dem "suchtargument" naja ob da das alter viel dran ändert weiß man nicht nur denke ich persönlich können jüngere menschen evlt ihre prioritäten noch nicht richtig setzen und verbauen sich damit evtl. die zukunft ( schule ist nebensächlich etc.)
Ansonsten ist das "kiddie" argument in 80% der fälle absoluter schwachsinn in meinen augen. klar gibts es wirkliche "kiddies" aber es gibt auch deutlich mehr "skillige" junge spieler von daher naja ^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Nix für ungut - aber bitte nicht wieder dieses Thema mit Herrn Pfeiffer!  thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Btw "Altersbeschränkungen bringen nix".
Wenn ein 12jähriges Kind zu seinen Eltern geht uns die ums Geld für ne Gamecard fragt - wolln die bestimmt wissen was das für ein Spiel ist (alle andren Eltern kann man wirklich nur noch ein Brett übern Kopf ziehn).

Sehen diese die Altersbegrenzung, denken sie zweimal drüber nach ob sie das Geld investiern solln.
Bei "ab 12" denkt sich natürlich keiner was (: 26 Euro für ne Gamecard habn die wenigsten 12jährigen einfach mal so. Bzw ein Konto wo ein Abbuchungsauftrag eingeführt werden kann..


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Btw "Altersbeschränkungen bringen nix".
> Wenn ein 12jähriges Kind zu seinen Eltern geht uns die ums Geld für ne Gamecard fragt - wolln die bestimmt wissen was das für ein Spiel ist (alle andren Eltern kann man wirklich nur noch ein Brett übern Kopf ziehn).
> 
> Sehen diese die Altersbegrenzung, denken sie zweimal drüber nach ob sie das Geld investiern solln.
> Bei "ab 12" denkt sich natürlich keiner was (: 26 Euro für ne Gamecard habn die wenigsten 12jährigen einfach mal so. Bzw ein Konto wo ein Abbuchungsauftrag eingeführt werden kann..




Bei mir in der Gegend bekommen Kinder/Jugendliche einfach so regelmäßiges Taschengeld.


Naja und man kann es Jemand älteren geben um ein Spiel oder was auch imemr zu kaufen.


Und ich denke auch 12 jährige können schon lügen


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Gegend bekommen Kinder/Jugendliche einfach so regelmäßiges Taschengeld.



Und wieviel bekommen da 12jährige die gradmal in die Hauptschule/Unterstufengym gehn?
Ich kenn keine Eltern die so verrückt sind und solchen Kindern tatsächlich 40-50 Euro geben.


----------



## Quintusrex (14. September 2009)

@Belphega

deine Beispiele bringen es doch genau auf den Punkt.

Verbote oder Beschränkungen bringen rein garnichts, wenn die daraus entstehenden Sanktionen entweder nutzlos, verfehlt oder erst garnicht durchsetzbar sind.

Gilt übrigens nicht nur für WoW


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Naja und man kann es Jemand älteren geben um ein Spiel oder was auch imemr zu kaufen.
> Und ich denke auch 12 jährige können schon lügen



Besonders Kinder lügen. Das stimmt wohl.
Und Dinge wie o. a. lassen sich auch nicht umgehen.

Genauso machen es minderjährige Raucher, oder Kinder die Alkohol habn wolln.
Ändert nix daran, dass es die Eltern zum Nachdenken bringen könnte sobald sie draufkommen (:


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass eben jene Erwachsene ihr Leben gesetzlich gesehen selbst in der Hand haben. Sie verfügen über ihre eigenen Einnahmequellen und sind alt genug um ihr Leben zu managen wie sie wollen (:




Nun ja... was Sucht betrifft, da spielt in meinen Augen das Alter keine so sehr große Rolle. Du hast natürlich Recht, dass ein Erwachsener seine Prioritäten besser setzen kann. Aber Sucht findet ja unterbewusst statt und die kann auch ein Erwachsener - sofern die Sucht richtig gegriffen hat -  nicht mehr kontrollieren.

Abhängigkeit von diversen Dingen findet in allen Altersklassen statt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Dennis2711 (14. September 2009)

hmmm...
Denke nicht das das was bringt, denn die meisten werden es auch mit USK18 Stempel weiter spielen.
Aber die Idee es auf 16 oder 18zu setzten, würde es blizz ermöglichen endlich ma wieder so richtig schön Blutrünstig zu sein.
So das es endlich wieder so aussied wie in warcraft3 oder in Diablo(ach wie ich das vermisse)...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden Altersbeschränkungen für WoW stehts mit schäbigen Argumenten begründet.
> "Ich will keine Kiddies haben"
> "Die müssn Abends ausn Raid abhaun weils Essen gibt"
> "Die können nichtmal deutsch schreiben"
> ...



zu Kiddies: wenn sie Eltern haben die das anständig überwachen sollte das kein Problem sein da ich bei Jüngern Spielern meist gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, gibt aber auch negativ Beispiele.

Zu Essen: auch Erwachsene besonders Paare essen Abends warm wenn sie Arbeitstätig sind u auch gemeinsam.

Nicht Deutsch schreiben: da sollen die Leute sich an die Politik wenden denn das nicht deutsch schreiben kommt a) von mangelnder Integration b) schlechtem Schulsystem

Need ab 18 Warum hoffen die das es dann nen Nacktmodus für die Sukkubus gibt oder spritzendes Blut ich nenne das Spätpupertärendes Verhalten 
in den USA ist das Spiel ab 16 Freigegeben wegen den leichtbekleideten Dämonninnen und weil sie dann in dem Alter Verträge abschliessen können.

Wenn man es genau nimmt ist die ganze Diskussion nicht relevant Warum um einen Account zu erstellen muß man in Deutschland Geschäftsfähig sein bedeutet man muß 18 sein um den Vertrag abzuschließen. Alle anderen unter 18 Jahren benötigen eine elterliche Freigabe um das Spiel spielen zu dürfen.

Dies bedeutet das die Eltern die Verantwortung tragen für das Spielverhalten der U 18ern und nicht der Spielhersteller, denn ob FSK 18 daraufsteht oder nicht juckt doch eh die meisten nicht.

Das einzige was Blizz machen kann (um einen Gesetzentwurf der EU entgegen zuwirken) ist einen Warnhinweis aufs Spiel zu packen und eventuell eine Beilage die Hilfe bei Spielsucht anbietet. 

Zur Community selber ob welche dabei sind die 12 -18 sind oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied es gibt auch Streiterrein bei 30 oder 40 Jährigen die unter der Gürtelline gehen nur das diese anders ausgetragen werden als im o.g. Bereich und wenn man mal ehrlich ist wer hat nicht ein kleines Schmunseln im Gesicht wenn Boah Alder o. ähnliches im /2 Channel steht. Ich sag mir hey da verlerne ich wenigstens den Jugendslang nicht was Ende 20 ganz schnell geht


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Dennis2711 schrieb:


> Aber die Idee es auf 16 oder 18zu setzten, würde es blizz ermöglichen endlich ma wieder so richtig schön Blutrünstig zu sein.
> So das es endlich wieder so aussied wie in warcraft3 oder in Diablo(ach wie ich das vermisse)...



Haha ^^ WORD!

Nix geht über den Blut-an-Modus in Diablo <3
*Skelett aus ner Leiche hol* *Blutspritz* ^^


----------



## Traklar (14. September 2009)

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen die Altersbeschränkung, auch wenn diese bei vielen Spielen sinn macht. 

Aber so wie aktuell die Spiele im Handel zu haben sind, nützt einen diese Beschränkung nichts. Ich sehe in Computerläden (Seis Konzerne oder kleine Privat Stores) Jugendlich die eindeutig 12 oder jünger sind und Spiele ab 18 ganz einfach an der Kasse zahlen. Und dabei gibt es doch in den meisten Läden eine Wahrnung auf dem Display wo drauf steht, dass das Spiel erst ab 18 sei und man fragen müsse, aber viele machen das gar nicht!
Und wenn dann doch mal kontrolliert wird, dann holt man halt fix seine Eltern. Ich gebs zu, hab ich auch gemacht. Aber meine Eltern wussten, das diese Spiele keine Probleme für mich darstellten. Ich spiele z.B. seit knapp 4 Jahren WoW und hab keine Suchtanzeichen (hab mal bei ner Studie vor 2 Monaten teilgenommen), oder Gewalt in Spielen hat bei mir auch nichts ausgelöst.
Denn das wichtigste bei Spielen ist nicht der Inhalt, sondern die Person, die vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Denn wenn die Psyche eines Spielers schon angeschnitten, oder leicht zu beeinflussen ist, dann sind Killer- und Suchtspiele wirklich ein Problem.

Oft wird ja nach Amokläufen gesagt, dass der Amokläufer Killerspiele auf seinen Rechner hatte. Welcher Jugendlicher hat das nicht? (Außer seine Eltern kontrollieren ihn ständig, bzw. hat keinen PC/ keine Konsole) Ich kenne keinen einzigen Jugendlichen, der nicht ansatzweise mal einen Teil der GTA-Serie oder Counterstrike gezockt hat. Und keiner davon hat irgendwelche Gewaltausbrüche, bzw. vermehrt diese.
Denn alles was Amokläufer aus Killerspielen nachahmen kommt von ihrer gestörten Psyche. 


Daher wäre ich dafür, Spiele ab 16 bzw. 18 nur mit gültigen Personalausweis und in einer Datenbank (wäre zwar teuer, aber würde das Problem endlich beseitigen) FIngerabdrücke zu speichern. Wenn man jetzt eines dieser Spiele kaufen will, muss man seinen Perso und seinen Fingerabdruck abscannen lassen und darf sich dann erst ein Game kaufen.

Aber die Idee wird eh nie war, alle Spiele ab 18 werden verboten und ab 16 werden so geschnitten, dass man nur noch das Herstellerlogo sieht.

Naja nen schönen Tag noch



Traklar


----------



## Mal`Ganis (14. September 2009)

Ich finde eine Altersbeschränkung bei Gewaltspielen okay, aber bei WoW ? 
Bei Gewaltspieln gibts die ja aufgrund der Gewaltdarstellung, klar ;D
Aber ich finde bei WoW ist es egal wie alt man ist, meist sind die Erwachsenen 
noch süchtiger als die Kinder, da diese keine elterlichen Einschränkungen mehr haben.
Kinder haben (zumeist) noch eltern die ihnen sagen: "Lern was!" oder "jetzt reichts"
Erwachsene dagegen gehen Arbeiten (wenn sie eine haben) und denken:
"Och der tag war so hart jetzt spiel ich mal 5 Stunden WoW"

Edit:
@ Traklar:
Die Idee ist zwar nich schlecht, aber die Methode schreit ziemlich nach Überwachungsstaat, 
und wenn ´s is schickt man halt einfach nen Volljährigen Freund hin


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

Diejenigen, die sagen, dass eine Altersbeschränkung nichts bringt haben sicherlich Recht. Die heute existierenden Altersberschränkungen greifen ja auch nicht, weil es irgendwo immer ein Schlupfloch gibt.

Meine Aussagen, die ich getroffen habe sind so eine "Optimalvorstellung" meinerseits (ob das wirklich optimal wäre, darüber lässt sich dann auch noch streiten). Wenn es eine Altersbeschränkung mit 16 gäbe, würden das die jüngeren Spieler mit Sicherheit auch noch weiter spielen. Davon gehe ich auch aus. Und außerdem gibt es ja den Reiz "das was verboten ist muss ich unbedingt haben".

Ich für meinen Teil will damit nur aussagen, dass es schön wäre, wenn es ein solches System gäbe, das auch greift. Aber das gibt es halt leider nicht.


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Ich find Gewaltspiele mittlerweile nicht mehr so schlimm.
Ganz ehrlich? Am Samstag Morgen (10.00 oder so) lief ein Film im Fernsehen, wo es nur um Sex, Drogen und Morde ging. Recht nette Gewalt- und Erotikdarstellungen.

[entfernt, das überschreiben hat einen Grund] (wird immer überschrieben) -> alle Filme ab 18 für jedermann zugängig und anguckbar. Unzensiert.

Mittlerweile werden Kinder in Punkto Sex und Gewalt schon im Kindesalter abgehärtet.
Und ich muss dazusagen, dass ich mit 12 Doom und Quake gespielt hab, aber da hab ich nichtmal realisiert dass man da Nazis abballert. Da hat man hihihi hahaha ein bisschen rumgeschossen, das Blut war ein Teil des ganzen - da hab ich persönlich nicht lange drüber nachgedacht.

Und da spielte man ne Stunde übers Netzwerk, dann war die Lust weg.
Gleich wie bei Age of Empires.
Oder Morrowind.
Oder sonst was.

Lediglich bei Diablo hat man mal hin und wieder länger gezockt - aber selbst da wars nach 2-3 Stunden mit der Lust drauf vorbei.
__

Gewaltspiele sind meiner Meinung nach nicht das Problem im Spielemarkt.
Eher das Suchtpotential, was dem ein oder anderen Schüler das Leben verbaut.


----------



## xx-elf (14. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die sagen, dass eine Altersbeschränkung nichts bringt haben sicherlich Recht. Die heute existierenden Altersberschränkungen greifen ja auch nicht, weil es irgendwo immer ein Schlupfloch gibt.



Was mich nachdenklich macht ist, dass Deutschland in der EU die schärfsten Videospielregel (FSK) hat und sie trotzdem ganz offensichtlich nicht funktioniert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clive (14. September 2009)

Ein Spiel nur wegen Suchtgefährdung auf 16/18 hochzustufen ist totaler schwachsinn. Nach dieser Argumentation müsste man auch Schokolade erst ab 18 verkaufen...


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Verbote oder Regeln, wie man sie auch nennen mag, sind oft sehr wohl nützlich.
Denn sonst würden wir auf der Welt im Chaos leben.

Und es gibt solche oder solche Regeln.

Wenn z.B. ne Ampel nix bringen würde (das ist das Verbot) -
dann möchte ich mal sehen, wie Ihr in einer Großstadt noch heil rüberkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher kann man mit Verboten  nicht alles verhindern - aber dennoch zum Schutz, einschränken.


greetz


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Mal`Ganis schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Altersbeschränkung bei Gewaltspielen okay, aber bei WoW ?
> Bei Gewaltspieln gibts die ja aufgrund der Gewaltdarstellung, klar ;D
> Aber ich finde bei WoW ist es egal wie alt man ist, meist sind die Erwachsenen
> noch süchtiger als die Kinder, da diese keine elterlichen Einschränkungen mehr haben.
> ...



da hast du Recht bei einem Vortrag hab ich recherchiert das Männer im Alter von 25-30 am Suchtgefährdesten sind, wenn es um Onlinesucht geht vorallem Singles.

Obwohl Onlinesucht ein großer Bereich ist und MMORPGs nur einen kleinen Teil der Torte einnehmen sind grade mal 12%  da nehmen Online...sucht(38%) und Chatsucht(20%) (Hauptsächlich Frauen im Alter 14-23 u 38-50) einen höheren Stellenwert ein.


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Was mich nachdenklich macht ist, dass Deutschland in der EU die schärfsten Videospielregel (FSK) hat und sie trotzdem ganz offensichtlich nicht funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gleiches gilt für Kippen, Alkohol etc.
Nix davon funktioniert. Und warum?
Weil

1) die Eltern sich nicht drum kümmern und jeden Mist kaufen den ihr verwöhnter Bengel will.
2) die Kinder mit dem Strom schwimmen und nur das "verbotene" haben wollen
3) die Verkäufer zu blöd sind um Ausweise zu verlangen
4) die Strafen lachhaft sind
5) die Begrenzungen lachhaft sind.

Wie kanns zB sein dass GTA fürn Nintendo DS ab 18 ist o.O (niedliche Pixel ala GTA)
während Spiele wie House of the Dead inkl. Shotgun für die Konsole ab 16 rumsteht.. ^^


----------



## Starfros (14. September 2009)

Altersbeschänkung zum geringen Teil einführen bei verstoß richtige strafen ansetzen.

Das problem liegt nicht nur beim Spiel ,das große Problem sitzt  daheim und lässt die Kinder Spielen was sie wollen .... na erraten wer es ist?..... richtig die Eltern..... wenn man Kinder in die Welt setzt sollte man schon schauen was sie machen und was sie anschauen bzw. spielen. 
Die Erziehung des jeweiligen Kindes ist es was Ausschlag gebend ist.


Und es ist nur eine Studie bzw. Statistik ..... und Statistiken kann man auslegen wie man es gerade braucht.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

> Ein Spiel nur wegen Suchtgefährdung auf 16/18 hochzustufen ist totaler schwachsinn. Nach dieser Argumentation müsste man auch Schokolade erst ab 18 verkaufen...




Es kommt immer darauf an, welchen Schaden die Ware anrichtet, die man konsumiert. Schokolade in übertriebenem Maße ist sicherlich auch nicht gesund und wirkt sich nicht sehr vorteilhaft auf die Figur aus, aber es gibt Konsumgüter, die weitaus schädlicher sind und bei denen eine Regelung durchaus Sinn macht. 

EDIT: Sorry... hatte anfangs den falschen Beitrag zitiert ^^.


----------



## xx-elf (14. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. ne Ampel nix bringen würde (das ist das Verbot) -
> dann möchte ich mal sehen, wie Ihr in einer Großstadt noch heil rüberkommt.
> 
> 
> ...



Das System mit wenig Vorschriften im Straßenverkehr funktioniert in z.B. Amerika sehr gut. Man mag es ja kaum glauben aber gerade die Amis kommen mit weniger Vorschriften im Verkehr sehr gut klar.


----------



## Traklar (14. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Verbote oder Regeln, wie man sie auch nennen mag, sind oft sehr wohl nützlich.
> Denn sonst würden wir auf der Welt im Chaos leben.
> 
> Und es gibt solche oder solche Regeln.
> ...



Gibts! In Holland gibts eine Stadt (ok ist keine Großstadt^^), die aber ohne eine einzige Ampel, Bodenmarkierungen oder Schilder auskommt. Und die Stadt zählt zu den unfallfreisten von Holland.


----------



## Buschwalker (14. September 2009)

Altersbeschränkung? was ist das?
Ich hab spiele gezockt die ab 18 sind wo ich noch nichtmal 18 war von daher hat das null sinn ^^

Wenn du hier kein PC Game mehr hollen kannst besorg es dir aus einem anderen Land sag ich mir immer, gibt genug Websiten die sowas anbieten vorallem Seiten aus Österreich und dort sind die Games sogar unzensiert.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Schonmal in Hamburg gewesen o Berlin Kreuzberg wenn da ein Verkäufer nachdem Ausweis gibts 2 Möglichkeiten klauen sie ihm die zigaretten o sie verkloppen ihn und klauen dann die Zigaretten.

Klingt jetzt zwar sehr kras aber der Jugend fehlt Beschäftigung und zwar sowas wie in der ehemaligen DDR auch wenn man das als paramilitäre Ausbildung bezeichnet hat. Aber die Jugend war sinnvoll beschäftigt in AGs (zb Brandschutz AGs o Sport) oder sie *mußten* Punkte sammeln über die Arbeit mit älteren Mitbürgern o etwas für die Umwelt tun.

Als das damals wegfiel wurde aufeinmal in der Schule gemoobt u der respektvolle Umgang mit Älteren Mitbürgern fiel flach und die Neonazis konnten aus ihren Löchern kommen u ihre parolen verbreiten


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 3) die Verkäufer zu blöd sind um Ausweise zu verlangen


Ich muss immer etwas schmunzeln, wenn ich Zigaretten kaufe -
sie über den Scanner gezogen werden und es piept und nix weiter kontrolliert wird.

Da frage ich schon öfters mal die Kassierer, ob die Zigaretten denn nun den Alterstest bestanden haben.^^

Ja ist schon teilweise recht traurig, diese Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber unserem Nachwuchs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 4) die Strafen lachhaft sind



In den anderen Punken stimme ich dir voll zu, aber Punkt 4 stimmmt nicht.

Strafen schrecken niemanden ab, sonst wäre Amerika ja auch ein Friedliches Land, weil die Todesstrafe alle abschreckt.


----------



## Gnorfal (14. September 2009)

> In China gibts da schon ganz extreme Einschränkungen, so droppen zB keine Items mehr, wenn man länger als 5 Stunden online ist. Nur durch eine 5stündige Offline-Pause, wird der ursprüngliche Stand wiederhergestellt.


Quelle?

"In Neuseeland gibts 4x soviel Items, wenn´s beim spielen gerade regnet!"


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich muss immer etwas schmunzeln, wenn ich Zigaretten kaufe -
> sie über den Scanner gezogen werden und es piept und nix weiter kontrolliert wird.
> 
> Da frage ich schon öfters mal die Kassierer, ob die Zigaretten denn nun den Alterstest bestanden haben.^^
> ...



Schlimm ist nur wenn man 29 ist u nachdem Ausweis beim Kippen holen verlangt wird 

u der stöpsel hinter einem mit babyflaum wird nicht gefragt


----------



## xx-elf (14. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> "In Neuseeland gibts 4x soviel Items, wenn´s beim spielen gerade regnet!"



Ja genau und wenn man vorm Zocken sein Zimmer aufgeräumt hat und die Erziehungsberechtigte das einem auf der Wow-seite bescheinigt, droppen alle Mobs epic....... .

Willkommen in Word of Arschkriechercroft


----------



## Technocrat (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns drüber Gedanken machen, entwickelt ein jeder WoW-Spieler ein kleines Maß an "Sucht".


Nein



> Die World of Warcraft ist so abwechslungsreich und farbenfroh dass man einfach jeden Tag kurz reinschaun will.


Jeden Tag? Keinesfalls, ich nicht.


----------



## chaosruler (14. September 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> Die Altersbeschränkung wird zum Glück nach ganz anderen Kriterien ausgewählt. Und das ist gut so und wird auch so bleiben.
> 
> FSK 18 für dieses Spiel-gewordene Comic ... niemals. Das Argument dass das Spiel bereits XX Spieler "süchtig" gemacht hat, zählt dabei find ich nicht.
> 
> ...



ok..alkohol und zigaretten ab jetzt für jeden. sollen doch die eltern sehen wie sie damit klar kommen. das es suchterregend und/oder gesundheitsschädlich ist, zählt dabei nicht.

so jetzt mal im ernst. die eltern auch dieser kinder haben die möglichkeit das zu unterbinden. tun es aber nicht und schon aus rein finaznziellem aspekt wäre eine fsk 18 sinnvoll...warum? nunja therapie ist immer recht teuer von den spätfolgen wegen kein abschluss unso sehen wir mal ab (ja ich gehe davon aus, dass computerspielesucht in zukunft als krankheit gehandhabt wird). es ist klar, dass es auch weiter leute geben wird die es dann unter 18 zocken. es gibt auch leute die im laden klauen ....gäbe es keine gesetze dagegen wäre die zahl aber ungleich höher


----------



## Stan (14. September 2009)

Ich glaube eine Altersbegrenzung bringt mal so gar nichts, Eher bringt es wohl wenn die Eltern darauf achten was und wie oft Ihre Kinder spielen. Und süchtig macht WoW und auch andere Spiele ja nicht nur bei Jugendlichen. Ausserdem soll es auch Kids geben die vernünftiger sind als manche Erwachsene. Im Zweifelsfall gilt für die Erwachsenen einfach mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. Ich spiele selbst Regelmäßig WoW, bin mir aber sicher dass wenn ich Kinder hätte meine Zeit anders verbringen würde. Verbieten würde ich es Ihnen nicht, aber zumindest meine eigene Spielzeit so anpassen, dass die Kinder sehen, das es auch andere Interessen geben muß. Sowas bringt mit Sicherheit mehr als ein Verbot.


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Schlimm ist nur wenn man 29 ist u nachdem Ausweis beim Kippen holen verlangt wird
> 
> u der stöpsel hinter einem mit babyflaum wird nicht gefragt


Stimmt ...

Habe das damals mit 20 Jahren erlebt - wollte morgen noch AlC-Nachschub holen.
Ich bekam nix, da kein Ausweis dabei hatte (sah zu jung aus) und nen Kumpel 15 bekam den Appelkorn ... 
ohne Kontrolle und gab ihn mir.

Manchmal ist deas leben total verdreht ... 

ps. Ok - hier geht es ja eher um ein Spiel (wobei es halt auch Suchtpotential hat - aber anders eben).


----------



## Imperator22 (14. September 2009)

chaosruler schrieb:


> ok..alkohol und zigaretten ab jetzt für jeden. sollen doch die eltern sehen wie sie damit klar kommen. das es suchterregend und/oder gesundheitsschädlich ist, zählt dabei nicht.




Meine Aussage war nur auf Spiele, also FsK bezogen =)


MfG


----------



## Graveone (14. September 2009)

Nehmen wir mal mich:
Ich bin 14Jahre Durchschnittstyp und spiel WoW.
Ich würde mich nicht als süchtig bezeichen wobei ich doch gerne mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit mit WoW verbringe...
Wenn man die Altersbeschränkung hochsetzen würde würds mich nich jucken!


----------



## Gnorfal (14. September 2009)

> Ja genau und wenn man vorm Zocken sein Zimmer aufgeräumt hat und die Erziehungsberechtigte das einem auf der Wow-seite bescheinigt, droppen alle Mobs epic....... .
> 
> Willkommen in Word of Arschkriechercroft


Wo Du vielleicht der König bist?
Ja, Ironie ist manchmal wirklich schwer zu erkennen, selbst ein 11 jähriger hätte den Satz mit Neuseeland verstanden....

Das Spiel sollte keine Altersbeschränkung haben, eher nen IQ Test vorraussetzen, dass man nicht immer an so 1k dps Opfer gerät inner Grp Suche.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ahoi (:
> 
> Ich hab heute ma die Wiki durchforstet um ne Quelle für etwaige WoW-Einnahmen rauszufinden.
> Dabei hab ich ein sehr sehr interessantes Statement gefunden.
> ...



Hmmm, alles genau die Argumente die Pro Gilden vertreten, frag mich nur warum.......

Also, dass Games sollte ab 18 sein und wer sein Kind 4 Std. am Tag spielen lässt....ne sorry.
Machen wir uns nichts vor, aber es gibt bestimmt genug deren Noten in den Keller gegangen sind duch WoW....auch wenns keiner zugeben würde.

Wir hatten nen 16 Jährigen in der Gilde der hat net ma den Hauptschulabschluss gepackt, weil er so oft "krank" war.
Klar, der Leader (Student) hatte ihn über 6 Monate immer wieder morgens Online gesehen, der Junge hatte keinen Bock auf Schule, der wollte
lieber farmen und Twinken......

Klar kann man das nicht auf alle fest machen, aber es wird genug geben die öfter mal "daheim" bleiben....


----------



## Malorus (14. September 2009)

und wie weit möchtest du noch in die freiheit der jugend eingreifen?
alles hat ein suchtpotenzial, ob nun schokolade oder hygiene.
schokolade ab 18? hände waschen nur unter aufsicht eines erwachsenen und nur 3 mal täglich?

nur weil die eltern zu dämlich und zu faul sind sich selbst um ihre kinder zu kümmern und selbst darauf zu achten wie lange und was mein kind spielen darf, muss der staat nicht die freiheit aller jugendlichen auf so eine extreme weise beschneiden.

der richtige schritt wäre die menschen zum denken zu animieren und nicht ihnen noch den letzten rest der verstandes zu nehmen. 
und wer dieses nicht tut ,hat eben pech gehabt. man kann nicht die rechte aller beschränken , nur weil einige zu faul sind sich selbst zu kümmern.


----------



## Renkin (14. September 2009)

> Wäre es nicht gut für "WoW's" Image, wenn die Altersbeschränkung auf 16 oder 18 fallen würde?
> Man kann es nicht abstreiten dass WoW wohl das größte Suchtpotential aller RPG's hat. Aber würde es nicht "ansehnlicher" werden, wenn man mit der Altersbegrenzung etwas strenger umgehen würde? (:



Also:
 1. kann man in Deutschland ein Spiel, einen Film etc. nur Aufgrund von Dingen wie expliziter Darstellung von Gewalt, Aggressionen, Sex etc. auf ab 18 Stufen, von Suchtpotenzial ist nirgendwo die Rede und
 2. wäre das sowieso sinnlos da sich unter 18 jährige dann einfach einen erwachsenen bekannten oder ihre eltern nehmen würden und sich über deren emailadresse anmelden würden.

MfG


----------



## Freelancer (14. September 2009)

Fakt ist das Altersbeschränkungen und auch Verbote es nur interessanter für junge Menschen machen die Spiele zu spielen 


Die Politiker sollten sich mal lieber darum kümmern das die jugendlichen wieder Perspektiven haben anstatt über Altersbeschränkungen zu reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaosruler (14. September 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage war nur auf Spiele, also FsK bezogen =)
> 
> 
> MfG



ja es wird ja auch nicht diskutiert das spiel wegen gewalt zu verbieten sondern wegen der sucht...und da ich ein ähnliches risiko von computerspielen ausgehen sehe, wie von anderen suchtmitteln habe ich den vergleich gewählt

@renkin 
möglich das es ihnen ein erwachsener kauft..aber du musst dafür zahlen. würde man es konsequent durchsetzen, würde das konto wegfallen blieben gamecards. ich denke die zahl derer die jeden monat einen erwachsenen überreden können schrumpft dann auch schon

@14jahrealtennichtsüchtigen
süchtige wissen immer das sie es nicht sind...wenn man es merkt ist es zu spät^^


----------



## Imperator22 (14. September 2009)

Graveone schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal mich:
> Ich bin 14Jahre Durchschnittstyp und spiel WoW.
> Ich würde mich nicht als süchtig bezeichen wobei ich doch gerne mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit mit WoW verbringe...
> Wenn man die Altersbeschränkung hochsetzen würde würds mich nich jucken!



Ja so denke ich hat jeder einmal angefangen.
Habe auch damals mit 14 Jahren begonnen zu spielen (heute 17) und im alter von 15, 16 war ich um ehrlich zu sein richtig süchtig. Hat sich dann auch in den schulischen Leistungen niedergeschlagen und zuu viel verpasst (sprich fortgehen etc...) wird jetzt alles nachgeholt =) (habe vor 5 Monaten aufgehört)

Pass auf dass dir das Spiel nicht irgendwann zu wichtig wird.


MfG


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

Es wurd hier schon öfters erwähnt, dass gesetzliche Einschränkungen nicht viel bewirken werden und dass die Eltern überwachen müssen, was die Kinder konsumieren.

Dass die Eltern ein Auge auf ihre Kinder haben müssen sehe ich genauso. Vllt. täusche ich mich ja, aber ich habe so das Gefühl, dass viele Poster hier die Thematik ein wenig verharmlosen.

Deswegen will ich einfach mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, sofern ihr mal Kinder haben werdet, ob ihr diese völlig ungeachtet alles konsumieren lassen würdet?


----------



## xx-elf (14. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Wo Du vielleicht der König bist?
> Ja, Ironie ist manchmal wirklich schwer zu erkennen, selbst ein 11 jähriger hätte den Satz mit Neuseeland verstanden....
> 
> Das Spiel sollte keine Altersbeschränkung haben, eher nen IQ Test vorraussetzen, dass man nicht immer an so 1k dps Opfer gerät inner Grp Suche....
> ...



Da mein Beitrag auch 100% Ironie war, sag ich mal nichts weiter...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

chaosruler schrieb:


> so jetzt mal im ernst. die eltern auch dieser kinder haben die möglichkeit das zu unterbinden. tun es aber nicht und schon aus rein finaznziellem aspekt wäre eine fsk 18 sinnvoll...warum?
> 
> nunja therapie ist immer recht teuer von den spätfolgen wegen kein abschluss unso sehen wir mal ab (ja ich gehe davon aus, dass computerspielesucht in zukunft als krankheit gehandhabt wird). es ist klar, dass es auch weiter leute geben wird die es dann unter 18 zocken. es gibt auch leute die im laden klauen ....gäbe es keine gesetze dagegen wäre die zahl aber ungleich höher




Das Spiel ist eigentlich ab 18 da es nicht möglich ist einen Account zu erstellen wenn man unter 18 ist weil es ein Vertragsabschluß ist und bei diesem muß man gemäß deutschen Gesetz 18 sein oder die Einverständniserklärung der Eltern haben.

wenn ein Kind unter 8 Jahren etwas kauft ist das auch nicht rechtmäßig da das Kind noch nicht kauftüchtig ist ab 16 ist man grade mal geschäftstüchtig u ab 18 erst voll Geschäftsfähig nach zulesen im Jugendschutzgesetz


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (14. September 2009)

Kurz und bündig: Von mir aus gern. 
Schlimmer kann es eh nicht werden und auch wenn es haufenweise ''erwachsene Kiddies'' gibt, würde es evtl. die Gesamtsituation etwas verbessern. 
Naajo in AoC war es jedenafalls ganz angenehm, sobald man aus Tortage rauskam.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (14. September 2009)

@gnorfal das stimmt wirklich. in asien zahlst du entweder pro stunde oder bekommst nach ein paar stunden weniger ep/loot und nach ein paar weiteren stunden keine ep mehr und auch keinen loot. in korea bekommt man in internet cafes auch nur ne bestimmte anzahl energy drinks im monat.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> und wie weit möchtest du noch in die freiheit der jugend eingreifen?
> alles hat ein suchtpotenzial, ob nun schokolade oder hygiene.
> schokolade ab 18? hände waschen nur unter aufsicht eines erwachsenen und nur 3 mal täglich?
> 
> ...




Es gibt gewisse Dinge, die man als "normal" bezeichnen kann. So wird es in unserer Gesellschaft wohl kaum jemanden geben, der tägliches waschen als krankhaft oder als Sucht bezeichnen wird. Aber auch in diesem Bereich gibt es krankhaftes verhalten. Es gibt Menschen, die sich mehrmals am Tag waschen, da sie selbst sich schmutzig finden. Da wird sich dann schon 5-6 mal oder sogar häufiger geduscht. Sowas kann man dann als Zwangsneurose bezeichnen.

Auch beim Spielen gibt es sicherlich Grenzen, die man noch als "normal" oder "krankhaft" bezeichnen kann. Deine Aussage mit der Schokolade finde ich ein wenig übertrieben, da es sich hierbei um ein Nahrungsmittel handelt und der Mensch nun mal essen muss. Gibt sicherlich auch Menschen, die Schokolade im übertriebenem Maße genießen, aber auch das ist dann gesundheitsschädlich.

Mann muss bei solchen Beschränkungen, die man setzt, immer darauf achten, wie schädlich die Ware sein kann.


----------



## Snake_Eater (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist eigentlich ab 18 da es nicht möglich ist einen Account zu erstellen wenn man unter 18 ist weil es ein Vertragsabschluß ist und bei diesem muß man gemäß deutschen Gesetz 18 sein oder die Einverständniserklärung der Eltern haben.
> 
> wenn ein Kind unter 8 Jahren etwas kauft ist das auch nicht rechtmäßig da das Kind noch nicht kauftüchtig ist ab 16 ist man grade mal geschäftstüchtig u ab 18 erst voll Geschäftsfähig nach zulesen im Jugendschutzgesetz



Wenn man es streng nimmt müssten alle Accounts die von Minderjährigen erstellt wurden, gebannt und zur Strafanzeige gebracht werden !

BTT:
In dem Beitrag steht 3h am Tag zocken, ich bitte euch wer hatte es nicht man will nicht Raus oder so dann zockt mal 3h -.- Was sollen die Leute sagen die Raiden, die spielen mindestens 2x die Woche a 4 Stunden! Sind dann diese Leute auch Computersüchtig! Dann müsste ja fast jede Gilde nur aus Computersüchtigen und Nerds bestehen ! 

Und der Pfeifer hat eh keine Ahnung die Altersfreigabe bezieht sich auf den Inhalt des Spiels und net auf irgendwelche andere Faktoren! 

z.B.
Kleine Kinder spielen viel und oft Gameboy (Kenne ich von meinem kleinen Cusin). Meistens spielen die dann Pokemon (als beispiel jetzt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und das auch mehrere Stunden am Tag, soll dann Pokemon jetzt auch ab 18 sein, weil es Suchtfordernd ist ! 

Ich finde alles ist Suchtfordernd ! Egal ob es Alkohol, Zigaretten oder irgendwelche Spiele sind! Jeder muss für sich entscheiden wie viel Zeit er in das Spiel stecken will! Da bringen irgendwelche Altersbeschränkungen auch nichts ! 

Den trotzdem werden dann die Leute die unter der Altersbeschränkung liegen, ein Weg finden um das Game zu spielen!

Aber HEY warum machen alle so ein Aufreger auf die Aussage von Pfeifer, Blizzard wird das eh nicht einführen WoW ab 18 Jahre. Allein das zu Kontrollieren würde genug Kohle kosten, dann würde Blizzard aber nicht wirtschaftlich handeln !

So long....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Deswegen will ich einfach mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, sofern ihr mal Kinder haben werdet, ob ihr diese völlig ungeachtet alles konsumieren lassen würdet?



wenn du alles schlechte auf der Welt vom Kind fern halten willst müßtest du es 24h am Tag einschließen und Privatunterricht geben 

Kindererziehung ist schwer heutzutage ich kenne ein paar Leute die WoW spielen und Kinder haben die auch Spielen aber nur wenn gewisse Sachen durchgeführt wurden sind Hausaufgaben, -Arbeit Hobbies außerhalb, Lernen für die Schule und gute Noten sind auch Voraussetzung dafür wenn diese nicht erfüllt sind heißt es WoW-verbot.

Ich habe auch negative Beispiele erlebt wo die Mutter das Kind einfach vor dem PC gesetzt hat weil sie nicht mit der Erziehung klar gekommen ist aber das war eine Ausnahme meistens sind es positive Eindrücke zum Beispiel wo die Mutter sich über TS gemeldet hat das Spieler xy Heut mal länger raiden darf da er in einer Arbeit eine 1 hatte war im zwar am Anfang peinlich aber hey er konnte bis zum Ende mit


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Snake_Eater schrieb:


> Wenn man es streng nimmt müssten alle Accounts die von Minderjährigen erstellt wurden, gebannt und zur Strafanzeige gebracht werden !



es ist keine Straftat sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit da hier kein Pornographischer Inhalt vorhanden ist und ja die Accounts werden gebannt wenn Blizz es feststellt das der Acc nicht von einer echten Person erstellt wurden ist (falsche Accountdaten zb Geburtsdatum)


----------



## -sonixx- (14. September 2009)

Snake_Eater schrieb:


> Aber HEY warum machen alle so ein Aufreger auf die Aussage von Pfeifer, Blizzard wird das eh nicht einführen WoW ab 18 Jahre. Allein das zu Kontrollieren würde genug Kohle kosten, dann würde Blizzard aber nicht wirtschaftlich handeln !



wenn es das Gesetz vorschreibt, bleibt Blizz nix anderes übrig und muss es auch durchzuführen. Wenn das Spiel dann ab 18 sein sollte sind somit auch die Gamecards nur mit 18 zu erhalten und das wird dann schon recht schwierig für die unter 16 Jährigen.
Also ich bin dafür, egal mit welcher Argumentation das letzendlich durchgesetzt werden sollte.


----------



## Casp (14. September 2009)

Wieso werden hier so oft ausschließlich die Eltern verantwortlich gemacht?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

ja aber um nen Account zu bezahlen muß man an der Elterlichen Freigabe vorbei daher ist es bummi ab wann die GC sind


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Wieso werden hier so oft ausschließlich die Eltern verantwortlich gemacht?




weil es denen ihre Aufgabe und Verantwortung ist ihre Kinder zu erziehen aber heutzutage macht man ja lieber den Staat inklusive die Schule dafür verantwortlich.


mal ein OT cooler Avatar Casp schade das das Musical in Stuttgart ist


----------



## Seneca (14. September 2009)

FSK 18 bedeutet, dass ein Spiel für Spieler ab 18 empfohlen ist.
Es bedeutet NICHT, dass man es unter 18 nicht spielen darf.

Wer was spielen darf entscheiden die Eltern, bzw. Erziehungsbrechtigten.
Jeder 12jährige darf in Begleitung der Eltern in einen Film ab 16 gehen, allerdings nicht alleine!
Die Eltern haben immer die Verantwortung.

D.h. konkret sollte WoW FSK 18 werden, dann ist die einzige Auswirkung, dass die Erweiterung nur noch von den Eltern gekauft werden kann, aber die minderjährigen Kinder dürfen trotzdem spielen, wenn es ihre Eltern erlauben. Faktisch ändert sich nicht viel, außer dass einige Eltern vielleicht genauer wissen wollen was WoW ist.

PS: Mein 15jähriger Sohn wird von weiterhin die Erlaubnis für WoW bekommen, auch wenn es FSK 18 wird, solange seine schulischen Leistungen nicht leiden und wir ab und zu zusammen questen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wenn du alles schlechte auf der Welt vom Kind fern halten willst müßtest du es 24h am Tag einschließen und Privatunterricht geben
> 
> Kindererziehung ist schwer heutzutage ich kenne ein paar Leute die WoW spielen und Kinder haben die auch Spielen aber nur wenn gewisse Sachen durchgeführt wurden sind Hausaufgaben, -Arbeit Hobbies außerhalb, Lernen für die Schule und gute Noten sind auch Voraussetzung dafür wenn diese nicht erfüllt sind heißt es WoW-verbot.
> 
> Ich habe auch negative Beispiele erlebt wo die Mutter das Kind einfach vor dem PC gesetzt hat weil sie nicht mit der Erziehung klar gekommen ist aber das war eine Ausnahme meistens sind es positive Eindrücke zum Beispiel wo die Mutter sich über TS gemeldet hat das Spieler xy Heut mal länger raiden darf da er in einer Arbeit eine 1 hatte war im zwar am Anfang peinlich aber hey er konnte bis zum Ende mit



Ich spreche ja nicht davon, dass man die Kinder rund um die Uhr überwacht. Zu einer gute Erziehung gehört es auch, dass man den Kindern beibringt, dass diese sich auch mal sinnvoll alleine beschäftigen können. 

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist den Computer oder eben den Fernseher als "Erzieher" die Arbeit erledigen zu lassen. Ich würde es einem Kind auch nicht verbieten wollen, dass es zockt. Ich selber habe in meiner Jugend auch verdammt gerne gezockt (und tue es auch jetzt noch). Ich habe auch viele gewalttätige Spiele gespielt, obwohl ich nicht volljährig war. In einem Alter von etwa 12-14 Jahre habe ich auch Spiele wie Doom, Quake, Wolfenstein, Mortal Kombat, etc. gespielt.

Sowas wie Gewalt gab es schon immer und wird es auch immer geben. Irgendwann wird man halt mit sowas konfrontiert. Aber die Eltern müssen sich auch etwas Zeit für das Kind nehmen. Gewaltspiele zu spielen macht aus dem zocker noch keinen Gewalttäter. Aber wenn die sozialen Kontakte zu kurz kommen, dann stumpft man emotional halt ab.

Ich habe mich immer bemüht meine sozialen Kontakte zu pflegen und kann von mir behaupten, dass mich ich anderen Menschen gegenüber immer bemühe, mich akurat zu verhalten. Und das fehlt in meinen Augen vielen Jugendlichen. Man verbringt die Freizeit nur vor'm PC, es wird einfach nur gezofft und man verwendet beim Schreiben irgendwelche kürzel oder schreibt wie ein Legastheniker. So verkommt man ja nur noch.


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Schon interessant, wie mit FSK (Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle) verfahren wird.
So werden z.B. bei Filmen nur die eingereichten mit FSK ... gekennzeichnet, die einen Jugendlich (Kind)) nur schwach gefährden.

-> *FSK - Info*

Das ist also freiwillig.

....

Bei schweren Gefährdungen wird diese Kennzeichnung gänzlich verweigert und kommt auf einen ganz anderen Prüfstand. 
Und dann bekommen sie, wenn sie überhaupt zugelassen werden, eine USK-Kennzeichnung.
USK steht für Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle.

-> *USK - Info*

Dies ist allerdings keine freiwille Selbst-Kontrolle mehr - dies sind bereits harte Auflagen.


----------



## Super PePe (14. September 2009)

ah solang die eltern nicht wissen das wenn sie ein kondom benutzt hätten statt einer filtertüte, sie nun auch keine folgekosten tragen müssten, wird wow und oder ähnliches weiterhin als "erziehungshilfe" missbraucht. was nützt eine zahl 18 auf der verpackung wenn der papa nur bis 3 zählen kann (denkt an möllemann). 
evolution funktioniert nun mal nach ganz primitiven gesetzen ob es einen nun zusagt oder nicht


----------



## Braamséry (14. September 2009)

Ein ganz ganz klares NEIN!

Ich habe mit 14 angefangen und mit 17 aufgehört. Ich hab am tag vllt ne stunde gespielt, damit ich wenn wir raiden wolten mehr zeit hab. 

Und wenn so viele süchtig sind, sollten die vllt ma denen die für das verantwortlich sind zur rechenschaft ziehen, nämlich die eltern.

Dass unsere Politiker erst immer die Minderjährigen oder die "Süchtigen" nimmt um zu zeigen dass was falsch läuft is ja kla, nen sündenbock braucht man ja immer und dann eben die die am weningsten machen könn wenn man sie anschuldigt.

Damit ich auch nomma verdeutlichen kann, dass unsere Poliker keine ahnung haben was schädlich is kann man in diesem video über killerspiele und die folgen und diverse andere dinge einen guten vergleich sehen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esVUZ3XDYdE


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Sry, ohne jetzt den Link von youtube benutzt zu haben.
Youtube hätte das größte USK Zeichen überhaupt verdient - bei all dem Mist, der dort zugelassen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (14. September 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ein ganz ganz klares NEIN!
> 
> Ich habe mit 14 angefangen und mit 17 aufgehört. Ich hab am tag vllt ne stunde gespielt, damit ich wenn wir raiden wolten mehr zeit hab.
> 
> ...


So sah es be mir auch aus,
von daher /sign ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Jap die ganzen Portal wie youtube Myvideo u so dürften erst mit einer Ausweiskontrolle sehbar sein


----------



## IstalkU (14. September 2009)

Sind denn nicht generell die Computerspiele extra für Minderjährige erfunden worden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kommt auf die person an manche werden süchtis und andere nicht das ist halt der Lauf der Dinge.
Uns Minderjährigen wird gernerell schon viel Freiheit genommen (siehe 22 Uhr-Sperre) wollt ihr uns auch WoW nehmen?
WoW spiele ich da ich zu Hause nichts zu tun habe und ich weiß das es Alternativen gibt aber die machen keinen Spaß.
MFG


----------



## Schamu (14. September 2009)

hi Leute,

meiner Meihnung nach, ist das mit der Altersbeschränkung schwachsinn. Das Suchtpotezial ist bei anderen Spielen auch nur bei WoW sind es so viele weil WoW einfach von so vielen gespielt wird. Bei den ganzen Studien ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf das Sozialeumfeld berücksichtigt worden. 90% von den Jugendlichen waren vermutlich welche die in der Schule gemobbt werden, von den Eltern ignoriert werden, keine Freunde haben und in keinem Verein tätig sind, das ist für den Mensch sehr schlimm und in einem Spiel wie WoW findet er dann häufig Leute die ihn respektiren und ihn als Freund behandeln. Dadurch will er das Spiel so oft spielen wie es geht und schon ist er süchtig. Ich würde sagen in so einem Fall ist etwas bei der Erziehung schiefgelaufen, den wenn man richtig erzogen wird, weiß man, wie man mit anderen Menschen umzugehen hat und bekommt dadurch auch Freunde. Wenn man nicht weiß wie man mit Menschen umzugehen hat wird man schnell unbeliebt und wird gemobbt.

Persöhnlich find ich es sehr schlimm wenn sich unsere Regierung sich so intensiv um dieses Thema kümmert, wenn jedes Jahr 900 (Zahl frei erfunden) Jugendliche beim sogenannten "Kommasaufen" sterben oder beim Autofahren ohne Führerschein umsleben kommen und dabei Unschuldige mit in den Tod reisen.

Ich bin selbst 14 und werde in einem Monat 15 spiele das Spiel seit 2 Jahren und bezahle alles schön selbst. Oft wird mir gesagt ich sei süchtig weil ich mal am Raid abend 3 Stunden am Stück spiele, was da ja normal ist weil mann in 1Stunde in Uldaman net soweit kommt. Was nebenbei auch zur Sucht führen kann, da man sich einredet man sei süchtig und wird es dan auch. Doch ich bin z.B. in mehreren Vereinen und in der Schule sehr aktiv und mache gut mit und treffe mich oft mit Freunden (was viele nicht machen). Leider gibt es nur wenige Ausnahmen wie mich was mich sehr traurig macht.

Ein ehemaliger Freund von mir den ich aus dem Kindergarten kenne ist jetzt 16 und lässt sich aus der Schule mit "Bauchschmerzen" abholen um ne halbe Stunde danach am Computer WoW zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Die Mutter sagt dazu nichts und bringt ihm auch noch alles an den Schreibtisch was auch falsch ist den dadurch wird er nur bestädigt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Ab 18 ist übertriben, Ab 16 ok aber man sollte auch mal nach der Erziehung schauen.

MfG


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich kenne kaum einen unter 16jährigen der eigentlich weiß, was Zeit wert ist.
> Geschweige denn was 13 Euro sind. Wenn er ne Lehre anfängt und nen Stundenlohn von nem Euro hat (mit 16 z liegt ihm das vllt mehr zu Herzen (:



Aus was für einem grausamen Umfeld kommst du den? 

Kenne zu viele unter 16 Jährige die über genug Benehmen/Vernunft verfügen, um diesem komischen Zeug zuzustimmen.

Ich selbst bin 15.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

IstalkU schrieb:


> WoW spiele ich da ich zu Hause nichts zu tun habe und ich weiß das es Alternativen gibt aber die machen keinen Spaß.
> MFG




Aha... es macht dir also keinen Spaß, mit deinen Freunden mal außerhalb von WoW was zu machen?


----------



## Teradas (14. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Aha... es macht dir also keinen Spaß, mit deinen Freunden mal außerhalb von WoW was zu machen?


Naja,du bist ja auch im Jugendlichem Alter mal Abends in der Woche zu Hause(Am Wochenende nicht unbeding),wenn du dann Zeit findest und zuhause nicht umnbedingt was besseres zu tun hast,naja...Wieso nicht?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Was mich gerade Freut ist das dieser Thread nicht zugeflamed wird obwohl es ein schwieriges Thema ist


----------



## xx-elf (14. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Aha... es macht dir also keinen Spaß, mit deinen Freunden mal außerhalb von WoW was zu machen?



Ich nehme mal an er hat keine Alternativen die er zu hause machen kann (nach der Schule/Arbeit).


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Schamu schrieb:


> 90% von den Jugendlichen waren vermutlich welche die in der Schule gemobbt werden, von den Eltern ignoriert werden, keine Freunde haben und in keinem Verein tätig sind, das ist für den Mensch sehr schlimm und in einem Spiel wie WoW findet er dann häufig Leute die ihn respektiren und ihn als Freund behandeln.



Hallo Schamu!

Einem Kind mit solchen Voraussetzungen, würde ich noch tausendmal weniger zu nem MMORPG raten.
Glaubst du ein Onlinespiel mit Online-Freunden hilfte jemandem aus ner realen Lebenskrise?
Das macht es doch nur schlimmer.. da kann sich ein Kind genauso einen Teddy kaufen, welcher beim Drücken "Ich hab dich lieb" sagt. Genauso Firlefanz.

Online-Freundschaften sind was schönes.
Aber reale Freundschaften müssen trotzdem sein.
Und jeder findet reale Freunde. Und wenn man ein Außenseiter is - was solls - freundet man sich halt mit anderen Außenseitern an. Man kann was aus seinem Typ machen und rausfinden woher das Mobbing kommt. Aber ein epischer 80er hilft da nicht weiter.




> Persöhnlich find ich es sehr schlimm wenn sich unsere Regierung sich so intensiv um dieses Thema kümmert, wenn jedes Jahr 900 (Zahl frei erfunden) Jugendliche beim sogenannten "Kommasaufen" sterben oder beim Autofahren ohne Führerschein umsleben kommen und dabei Unschuldige mit in den Tod reisen.



Irgendwie ziehen diese Argumente bei mir nicht.
Saufen ist nicht die einzige Option neben WoW spielen.
Immer kommen die Leute mit den "lieber zock ich als zu saufen" Argumente.
Das is lächerlich - einfach nur lächerlich. Das hat 0 Zusammenhang.
Btw es kann auch ein WoW-Spieler am Wochenende betrunken mim Auto fahrn.. -.-



> Ein ehemaliger Freund von mir den ich aus dem Kindergarten kenne ist jetzt 16 und lässt sich aus der Schule mit "Bauchschmerzen" abholen um ne halbe Stunde danach am Computer WoW zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau so etwas mein ich.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

was glaubst du woher Mobbing kommt Bel 

ganz einfach 4 Ursachen: Schläge zu Hause, falsches Umfeld (Freundeskreis), Langeweile und zuviel Energie


----------



## EisblockError (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ahoi (:
> 
> [...]




Quelle?


----------



## Teradas (14. September 2009)

Schamu schrieb:


> Ein ehemaliger Freund von mir den ich aus dem Kindergarten kenne ist jetzt 16 und lässt sich aus der Schule mit "Bauchschmerzen" abholen um ne halbe Stunde danach am Computer WoW zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und auf genau sowas sollte die Regierung ganz ehrlich achten!


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> was glaubst du woher Mobbing kommt Bel
> 
> ganz einfach 4 Ursachen: Schläge zu Hause, falsches Umfeld (Freundeskreis), Langeweile und zuviel Energie



1) Schläge hat mein Vater auch ausgeteilt. Gemobbt habn mich die Jungs die Jahre später dann auf mich abgefahren sind. Und die habn mich nicht wegen Schläge gemobbt, sondern weil mirn Junge mein Tagebuch geklaut hat als ich 10 war.
Mit nem "Wandel" seiner Selbst kann aus jedem Misthaufen ein Blumenbeet werden.
Aber dazu muss man was tun. In Selbstmitleid ertrinken und in ner virtuellen Welt zu leben is da das Falsche.

2) Falsches Umfeld (Freundeskreis)
Jeder macht doch sowas mal durch. Jeder hier kennt mindestens einen Drogenabhängigen in seinem Bekanntenkreis.. das is doch schon Gang und gebe heute. Aber ein falsches Umfeld heißt noch lange nicht dass man mit dem Strom schwimmen muss.

3&4) Langeweile und zuviel Energie
Genau das ist es.
Aber das ist kein Grund um "keine Option außer WoW" zu sehen (:

Ich sag ja gar nicht, dass Kinder nicht spielen solln.
Ich sag nur, dass viel zuviele Kinder süchtig sind und hilfe brauchen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

naja da sag ich mal ganz Frech dann setzt ich nen Mobber/Klassenschläger lieber vorm PC damit er dort seine Agressionen abbaut u die nicht an Mitschülern ausläßt 

wenn man es genau nimmt müßten Handys, Youtube u CO verboten werden (wegen weiterleitung von Mobbingvideos u Aggromucke) 
außerdem denken Teenager anders als Leute die auf die 30 zu gehen 

Teens im Pupertären Alter *wollen* von anderen wahrgenommen werden, sie müssen Aufmerksamkeit erregen weil es die Hormone so wollen-------> daran Merkt man das wir von Tieren abstammen.

Na klar können wir totalitäre Verhältnisse schaffen u einen staatlichen Zwang auf die Jugend ausüben wie es zu Zeiten im 3ten Reich war o danach in der DDR Vorteil hier Kontrolle der Jugend und Beschäftigung Nachteil es geht die Selbständigkeit flöten u es werden keine Individuen zusätzlich kommt der Große Finger von anderen Staaten das wir sie wieder paramilitärisch ausbilden wollen


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Naja,du bist ja auch im Jugendlichem Alter mal Abends in der Woche zu Hause(Am Wochenende nicht unbeding),wenn du dann Zeit findest und zuhause nicht umnbedingt was besseres zu tun hast,naja...Wieso nicht?



Sicherlich bin auch ich unter der Woche Daheim. Ich nehme mir ja auch die Zeit zum Spielen. Aber irgendwo findet man doch immer mal Zeit sich auf was anderes zu konzentrieren. Gerade am Wochenende sollte es doch machbar sein sich mal anderweitig mit seinen Freunden zu treffen. Wer ununterbrochen Zeit hat WoW zu zocken, der kann auch mal vor die Tür gehen.



xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an er hat keine Alternativen die er zu hause machen kann (nach der Schule/Arbeit).



Wer sagt denn, dass man Zuhause was machen muss? Einfach mal Freunde anrufen und fragen, ob die Bock haben was zu unternehmen. Und wenn dann nix geht, kann man immer noch zocken. Aber es gibt doch so viele Alternativen!


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Btw - Keine Alternative nach Schule/Arbeit:

Lern Kochen
Geh Schwarzarbeiten
Lern für die Schule
Trete nem Verein bei
Mach Sport
Geh mit Freunden raus
Kümmer dich um dein Haustier
Lies ein gutes Buch
Räum deine Wohnung auf
Hilf deiner Mutter
Kümmer dich um Probleme von Freunden
Kümmer dich um eigene Probleme
Schreib ein Buch
Mach Musik
Schreib Songtexte
Lern Dichten
Lern ein Instrument
Geh Fußball spieln
Beweg dich
Lern Tanzen
Ruf Freunde an
Schaff dirn Brieffreund an
Lern neue Leute kennen
Triff dich mit neuen Leuten
Kümmer dich um deine Großeltern
Mach was mit Verwandten
Lern ne Sportart professionell
Mach was aus deinem Typ
Kauf dir neue Klamotten
Guck dir wenigstens neue Klamotten an
Miste deine alten Sachen aus
Spiel wiedermaln altes Spiel
Lies Zeitung
Geh auf die Toilette - nicht im Highspeed wegen dem Raid - sondern schööön gemütlich
Geh duschen
Geh baden
Hol Schlaf nach
Koch für deine Freunde/Eltern
Streich dein Zimmer
Geh Einkaufen
Lach mal
Brenn dir ne CD
Putz deine Schuhe
Wasch die Klamotten
Fang an zu Bügeln
Lass dich fürn Haustier beraten
Besuch mal deinen Hausarzt
Lad wen auf ein Eis ein
(...)


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Nur mal so angemerkt ....
Man kann auch "wunderbar" abstürzen - erst in den falschen Kreis hinein -
wenn man aus einem doch recht guten Elternhaus kommt.
Dieses Klischee, daß es nur sozial schwache Umkreise treffen kann -
das war noch nie wirklich so.
Es braucht im Leben nur etwas derart Unerwartetes im Leben passieren, was einen aus den Latschen haut ...

me <- bestes Beispiel vor ca 18 Jahren

ps. 
Einer der digitalen Hauptsüchte ist doch der PC selbst (neben TV).
Wenn ich so an früher denke ...
Da gab es keinen PC, kein Handy und dieses Werbe/Abzocke TV - wie heute.
Auch blieb man nicht so wie heute bis in die Puppen auf - und ist bis 12 nicht ansprechbar.^

Und dennoch wußte man, was anzufangen/ den Tag auszufüllen - und?

Man war zufrieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

so das argument torpedier ich mal

nehmen wir die Arbeitslosen Eltern u kein Geld da ist fallen Vereine flach denn
Vereine kosten mehr Geld als zb WoW

wenn beide Elternteile Berufstätig sind wirds schwierig mit was beibringen u die Kinder werden zu Schlüsselkinder u eine Betreuung nach der Schule ist sehr selten heutzutage

welcher Teenie räumt schon gerne auf  

was ist mit Kindern/ Jugendliche mit Immegrationshintergrund die haben es heutzutage sehr schwer da muß aber der Staat was tun

und auch reichen Kids ist es heutzutage langweilig u sie stürzen ab


----------



## Teradas (14. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Sicherlich bin auch ich unter der Woche Daheim. Ich nehme mir ja auch die Zeit zum Spielen. Aber irgendwo findet man doch immer mal Zeit sich auf was anderes zu konzentrieren. Gerade am Wochenende sollte es doch machbar sein sich mal anderweitig mit seinen Freunden zu treffen. Wer ununterbrochen Zeit hat WoW zu zocken, der kann auch mal vor die Tür gehen.


Hab ich auch gar nicht bestritten.
Ich hab nur gemeint,z.B. Abends unter der Woche,die ist langweilig...Was machst du?
Ja,ok start ich mal WoW und so denken ganz viele Leute.
Na klar,vor die Tür gehen(Ja,mit Freunden weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)muss jeder.
Und niemand,der nicht süchtig ist,hat ununterbrochen Zeit zum WoW spielen.
Na klar,es gibt auch schon im Alter von 12-16(sogar verstärkt) süchtige,die Hilfe brauchen.


----------



## Phelps023 (14. September 2009)

+18 wäre super. Nur dann würde Blizzard mit dem Spiel kein Geld mehr verdienen.


----------



## Yuvi (14. September 2009)

1. sinnlos Alterbeschränkungen bringen eh nix.
2. Auch Leute über 18 können süchtig werden.
3. Es gibt nicht genug Gewalt

Fazit:

Es wird bei 12 Jahren bleiben.

gruß Yuvi


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

komischerweise sind die Teens im alter von 12-16 nicht so sehr von Onlinespielesucht betroffen bei denen ist es eher Chatsucht und das Handy was ein Suchtfaktor ist, vorallem die Klingelton Geschichten


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> was ist mit Kindern/ Jugendliche mit Immegrationshintergrund die haben es heutzutage sehr schwer da muß aber der Staat was tun


Sry, aber genau da sehe ich immer wieder - und das schon Jahre,
daß vorhanden Möglichkeiten - die so gut wie nix bishin gar nix kosten -
erst gar nicht benutzt werden.
Da wird lieber nur unter seinesgleichen gelebt - aber nicht eingelebt.

Der Staat bietet viele Möglichkeiten, wenn man aber nicht selber will, dann bringt das auch wirklich nicht viel.

ps. 
Natürlich gibt es auch Härtefälle.
Doch das Andere sehe ich vermehrt und überwiegend.


----------



## Lillyan (14. September 2009)

Ich war ein Schlüsselkind... und trotzdem hab ich nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC gehangen. Ich bin zu Freunden gegangen, war in der Stadt, habe viel gelesen. Ich verstehe nicht, dass man heutzutage plötzlich "keine Alternativen außer dem PC" hat. Da draußen ist jede Menge los das man auch für wenig Geld erleben kann.


----------



## Teradas (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> komischerweise sind die Teens im alter von 12-16 nicht so sehr von Onlinespielesucht betroffen bei denen ist es eher Chatsucht und das Handy was ein Suchtfaktor ist, vorallem die Klingelton Geschichten


Trotzdem ist es so.
Und die brauchen dann auch Hilfe.
Bei WoW hast du ja kaum noch anschluss zur Realität.
Grade weil man sich dann schnell mal verkriechen kann,und dann nur noch in der virtuellen Welt leben möchte.
Dann denkst du gar nicht mehr daran"Ja,ich treff mich Heute Nachmittag mal mit Freunden",nein...Dann freust du dich auf den Nachmittag,damit du wieder spielen kannst.
Und das ist ganz schlimm,wenn man sein soziales Umfeld vernachlässigt,und da benötigt man auch Hilfe.
Wobei du dein Handy überall dabei hast(normalerweise).
Auch wenn du mit Freunden weg bist.
Und dabei kann man,glaube ich,nicht richtig von Sucht sprechen,vielleicht auch,weil ich mich da nicht richtig auskenne.

Chatsucht ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

@grushdak 

ja aber da ist das Problem das die Eltern nix auf die Finger bekommen den der Staat hat auch Fehler gemacht vor vielen Jahren sie wurden alle in ein Wohngebiet gesteck statt sie besser aufzuteilen auch in der Schule wurden sie alle in eine Klasse gesteckt dann wollte man die Kulturen fördern dagegen hab ich nix aber wenn ich in die USA auswandern will muß ich auch die Sprache lernen. Hier wollte aber der Staat lieb u nett bleiben weil sie Angst hatten wegen böser Nachrede und nun stellen sie fest Multikulti ist doch nicht so gut da die Leistung in den Schulen nachlässt


----------



## :Manahunt: (14. September 2009)

Ich wär dafür das alles bleibt wie es ist. 
WoW ist ab 12 und das ist auch gut so,.. Leute oder "Kinder" die das nicht in den Griff kriegen ist mit erhöhter Altersbeschränkung wohl kaum geholfen, ich meine CS:S ist ab 16 oder 18 weiß nicht, Hauptzielgruppe darin sind aber Kinder unter 16.
Ausserdem müsste ich dann immer meine Eltern damit beauftragen mir Prepaidcards zu kaufen weil ich es dann ja nicht mehr darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja ich  bin selbst erst 15, ich denke allerdings das ich meine Zeit sinnvoll einzuteilen weiß und wenn ich mal ein Wochenende ein bisschen mehr spiele hat das wohl nichts damit zu tun das in WoW ein erhöhtes Suchtpotenzial steckt.
So Far..


----------



## mark_renton (14. September 2009)

Als ob die heutigen Eltern alle nicht wüssten was ein PC oder Internet ist... Und selbst wenn hat sicherlich jeder irgendeinen Bekannten der sich doch mit dem Thema beschäftigen muss. Dann könnte man ja auch da mal fragen: "Du was ist den WoW eigentlich? Mein Kind spielt das dauernd." 

Außerdem wenn mein Sprößling in 8 oder 9 Jahren mal am PC sitzt dann wird kontrolliert was und wie lange er was tut. Denn ich als Elternteil hab die Pflicht dafür zu sorgen. 

Allerdings muss ich zusitmmen das gerade im Ländlichen Gebiet die Freizeit Angebote nicht so reichhaltig sind wie in ner Stadt.


----------



## Piposus (14. September 2009)

Ich wär dafür, vielleicht senkt sich der Anteil an Kiddys von 90% auf 80%. Wäre immerhin schonmal was.


----------



## Naho (14. September 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber ich finde man kann einfach nicht verallgemeinern, dass wenn ein paar Süchtig sind auch gleich alle anderen als süchtig abgestemeplt werden. 
Ja ein Suchtpotenzial ist vorhanden, jedoch muss man dass wenn man es machen möchte auf die einzelen Personen beziehen, denn es gibt in jeder Altersgruppe solche und solche da würde auch ein Verbot 18+ nix bringen, da 18 Jährige genau so süchtig sein können wie Leute U 18


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich war ein Schlüsselkind... und trotzdem hab ich nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC gehangen. Ich bin zu Freunden gegangen, war in der Stadt, habe viel gelesen. Ich verstehe nicht, dass man heutzutage plötzlich "keine Alternativen außer dem PC" hat. Da draußen ist jede Menge los das man auch für wenig Geld erleben kann.




Ich auch aber als ich in dem Alter war, kammen grade mal die ersten 286 PCs auf dem Markt und dank DDR-Zucht hatten wir eine andere Einstellung. 
Auch die Interessen im Alter von 12 Jahren (92) waren damals andere, heutzutage hat man da schon Mädchen im Kopf damals war es Jungskram Räuberhöhlen bauen und sowas ich hatte nen Hund u mit dem hab ich halt die Gegend erkundet aber das ist heutzutage auch nicht mehr machbar da leider zuviel Sch.... passiert 

Im Alter von 16-20 war ich in der Lehre auf einem Internat da machte man andere Erfahrungen

aber das ist halt der Zeitgeist die Generation@ hat halt begonnen u Multimedia ist heutzutage das woran sich die Jugend misst und nicht wer mehr Tore schießt


----------



## :Manahunt: (14. September 2009)

Ich wollte auch noch sagen, dass WoW ein Stück weit auch bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist echt so. Früher hätte ich nie so wie jetzt argumentiert, aber durch WoW bin ich auf Buffed.de gestoßen und teilweise durch die Com hier meine Verhaltensweise in diversen Bereichen massiv  geändert. 
Auch in WoW selbst (wieder durch die Com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) habe ich einiges dazu gelernt, so komme ich teils gar nicht mehr on zum Zocken, sondern einfach nur um mit manchen Online-Freunden zu schreiben, ja ich heule mich sogar manchmal bei jemandem aus den ich persönlich gar nicht kenne, einfach weil es auch viele nette Leute in WoW gibt auf die man so im Leben teils gar nicht stößt.
Viel Spaß beim Weiterdiskutieren, ich mach Hausaufgaben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (14. September 2009)

ein verbot ab 18 wird nichts bringen, da die meisten jugendlichen eh schon merere spiele ab 18 haben ("killerspiele").
Ich selbst habe auch einen Freund der ne menge USK18ner hat und noch nicht 18 is. Wenn ich dann mal voerbei komme dan zocken wir auch gerne mal Halo oder so. In meinen Auger bringt so ein 'verbot überhaupt nichts. Man kommt auch so an die spiele ran. Und sagt mir nicht das ein 12 Jähringer seinen WoW Account selbst bezahlt.

PS:


:Manahunt: schrieb:


> ich mach Hausaufgaben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab heute keine auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (14. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Schon interessant, wie mit FSK (Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle) verfahren wird.
> So werden z.B. bei Filmen nur die eingereichten mit FSK ... gekennzeichnet, die einen Jugendlich (Kind)) nur schwach gefährden.
> 
> Bei schweren Gefährdungen wird diese Kennzeichnung gänzlich verweigert und kommt auf einen ganz anderen Prüfstand.
> ...



Du verbreitest gerade Falschinformation. FSK und USK haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Die FSK prüft Filme, die USK Software. Beide sind "freiwillig". Wer sein Produkt nicht vorlegt, unterliegt strengen Vertriebsbeschränkungen sowie - wenn nicht durch ein Gutachten abgesichert - eventueller Strafverfolgung, falls ein Richter eine Beschlagnahmung fordert.


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Danke für die Berichtigung.
Obwohl ich beide Abkürzungen ausgeschrieben habe, 
ist mir dieses falsch Ausgedrückte dazwischen gerutscht.
Das war nicht meine Absicht und ich bitte um Entschuldigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.

Finde es übrigens große Klasse, wie hier der Gedankenaustausch von statten geht !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redgoda (14. September 2009)

mal angenommen es wird irgendein gesetz durchgebracht was besagt das mmorpgs wegen des hohen suchtrisikos erst auf 18 gesetzt werden, dann glaub ich nicht dass blizzard jetz alle accounts von unter 18 jährigen einfriert bis sie volljährig sind
das können sie erstens nicht machen da der account ja noch von dem nutzer bezahlt wird 
und 2tens würde blizzard somit ca die hälfte aller wow spieler verlieren was bedeuted das sie weniger geld einnehmen --> blizzard würde sich gegen das gesetz währen ...

obwohl fsk 16 schon ne gute sache sein würde


----------



## BimmBamm (14. September 2009)

Redgoda schrieb:


> und 2tens würde blizzard somit ca die hälfte aller wow spieler verlieren was bedeuted das sie weniger geld einnehmen --> blizzard würde sich gegen das gesetz währen ...



Wie soll dieses "Wehren" denn aussehen? Sie hätten nicht die geringste Handhabe gegen ein verschärftes Jugendschutzgesetz. Weit größere Firmen wie Sony, Warner etc., deren Ausgaben für die Werbung für ein Produkt nicht selten die Monatseinnahmen von Blizzard überschreiten, haben aus diesem Grunde niemals etwas unternommen, wenn ein wie immer auch gearteter Titel beschlagnahmt oder indiziert wurde - ebensowenig wie der Vivendi-Konzern, dem z. B. die "Universal Music Group" als auch "Activision-Blizzard" zugehörig ist.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Redgoda schrieb:


> mal angenommen es wird irgendein gesetz durchgebracht was besagt das mmorpgs wegen des hohen suchtrisikos erst auf 18 gesetzt werden, dann glaub ich nicht dass blizzard jetz alle accounts von unter 18 jährigen einfriert bis sie volljährig sind
> das können sie erstens nicht machen da der account ja noch von dem nutzer bezahlt wird
> und 2tens würde blizzard somit ca die hälfte aller wow spieler verlieren was bedeuted das sie weniger geld einnehmen --> blizzard würde sich gegen das gesetz währen ...
> 
> obwohl fsk 16 schon ne gute sache sein würde




falsch um einen Account zu erstellen muß man 18 sein da man einen Vertrag abschließt deswegen hat sich das mit einfrieren bis 18 erledigt 

über der Elterlichen Freigabe wird alles erledigt wenn WoW ab 18 wird bräuchte Blizz diesen Dienst nicht mehr sondern müßte andere Kontrollen einbauen die es verhindern das Jüngere spielen


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich war ein Schlüsselkind... und trotzdem hab ich nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC gehangen. Ich bin zu Freunden gegangen, war in der Stadt, habe viel gelesen. Ich verstehe nicht, dass man heutzutage plötzlich "keine Alternativen außer dem PC" hat. Da draußen ist jede Menge los das man auch für wenig Geld erleben kann.



Jetzt vergleichst aber Äpfel mit Birnen!
Hattest du zu deiner Zeit so einen preiswerten Zugang zum inet? Hattest du in dem Alter von 12 Jahren einen solch guten PC zu Hause, das du die jetzt gängigen Spiele auch spielen konntest?

Und mal sarkastisch... wenn "da draußen" doch so viel los ist, warum bist du dann hier fast 24h am Tag on^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Jetzt vergleichst aber Äpfel mit Birnen!
> Hattest du zu deiner Zeit so einen preiswerten Zugang zum inet? Hattest du in dem Alter von 12 Jahren einen solch guten PC zu Hause, das du die jetzt gängigen Spiele auch spielen konntest?
> 
> Und mal sarkastisch... wenn "da draußen" doch so viel los ist, warum bist du dann hier fast 24h am Tag on^^



deinen Sarkasmus hättest du dir sparen können

und es hat nix mit den PCs zu tun zu meiner Zeit waren Gameboys u Konsolen in (NES u co) u C64 gabs auch u damit konnte man sich auch die Zeit totschlagen also auch Spielen 

bloß der Unterschied war der Preis, damals man konnte sich nicht bei Aldi für 599 Euro (1200 DM) ein komplett PC holen die kosteten damals mindestens 2500 Dm u das war verdammt viel Geld


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> deinen Sarkasmus hättest du dir sparen können
> 
> und es hat nix mit den PCs zu tun zu meiner Zeit waren Gameboys u Konsolen in (NES u co) u C64 gabs auch u damit konnte man sich auch die Zeit totschlagen also auch Spielen
> 
> bloß der Unterschied war der Preis, damals man konnte sich nicht bei Aldi für 599 Euro (1200 DM) ein komplett PC holen die kosteten damals mindestens 2500 Dm u das war verdammt viel Geld



Was für ein unsinniger Zusammenhang...
Du willst ernsthaft die Spiele aus den 80er Jahren mit denen von heute vergleichen und siehst darin keinen Unterschied in dem bestehendem Suchtpotenzial?

Kein Wunder das du nur im "Geistmodus" mitschreibst^^

*EDIT: Da du erst 1980 geboren wurdest, sehe ich deine Meinung in Bezug der damaligen Spiele eh nicht als vollwertig an!*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Nur weil die Auflösung und Grafik ums 1000000fache gestiegen ist, ist doch nicht das Suchtpotenial ebenso gestiegen

Und vor 1989 kann ich nicht mit reden, bei uns gabs da nur Robotronrechner da konnte man nicht Spielen mit. Und nach der Wende wußte man nicht mit was man Spielen sollte da die Läden auf einmal überfüllt waren von Angeboten als ich 12 wurde bekam ich nen C64 und war stolz wie Oskar u ich durft auch nur Spielen wenn alles erledigt war. Na klar ging es da schon in der Schule los was für nen PC hast du aber es war noch nicht so wichtig wie heutzutage. Aber wenn man damals Wolfenstein (ja das verbotene Spiel) spielte war man angesagt u coooooooooool trotz lol Grafik.

Aber Zeiten ändern sich ende der 90er wurden Tamagotchi u co in später folgte das Handy (meinte die tragbaren Telefonzellen ala Motorola u Siemens)
und nun sind es Internet mit seinen diversen Plattformen ala YouTube Facebook u co daran wird man heute gemessen es macht Probleme wie Gewalt verherrlichende Konsolenspiele oder ganz früher die ersten Comics oder die Eisenbahn.



Und was ist der Geistmodus


edit: was hat mein Geburtsjahr damit zu tun u ich komme aus dem Osten wir hatten alles erst später


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Du verstehst nicht den Unterschied zwischen Onlinespielen, bei denen man etwas erreichen muss... und Offlinespielen!
Das Ganze begründet sich auf Gruppenzwang, der sich dann sogar noch innerhalb der Gilden abspielt!

EDIT: Ich habe auch noch den Robotron kennengelernt, ich wurde auch im Osten geboren!


----------



## Arnorns (14. September 2009)

mal davon abgesehen das die pfeife ein ziemlicher depp und hetzer ist...


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen das die pfeife ein ziemlicher depp und hetzer ist...



Meinst du mich? Hoffe doch nicht!?


@ Tweetycat... du wirst immer als OFF angezeigt obwohl du im Thema online bist, das kann man einstellen und das nennt sich dann Geistmodus.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht den Unterschied zwischen Onlinespielen, bei denen man etwas erreichen muss... und Offlinespielen!
> Das Ganze begründet sich auf Gruppenzwang, der sich dann sogar noch innerhalb der Gilden abspielt!




Gruppenzwang gabs schon immer u der Zwang was zu erreichen ist Gesellschaftlich verankert

da kann man verschiedene Themen aufgreifen sei es Rauchen, Alkohol trinken o einfach nur Mist machen es ist da meist das Umfeld, es gibt ja auch Adrenalinjunkies.

Das Etwas erreichen zum Beispiel man sieht es jeden Tag im Fernsehn reiche Leute die mit Kohle protzen o Stars die von allen umjubelt werden früher gabs den sportlichen Wettstreit heute spielt sich das auf einem anderen Medium ab.
Wenn du es genau nimmst besteht dieser Zwang in Vielen Bereichen der Gesellschaft nur wird es da als normal erachtet das man ein Stück goldenes Blech an der Wand hängen hat u vielleicht wird es später als normal erachtet das man Raidleiter in der Bewerbung als besondere Fertigkeit angibt.


Aber um mal beim Thema zu bleiben eine Altersbeschränkung/Verbot hat bei Büchern nie was gebracht u wird auch nix beim neuen Medium Internet bringen
den Verbote machen neugierig auf mehr.

Bloß es fehlt Kontrolle von Eltern u Staat obwohl viele Gute Ideen dabei sind zb. Notrufknopf im Internet-Explorer wenn man auf Jugendgefährdene Seiten gerät.


OT ah das ne ist mein Internetexplorer wenn ich nicht auf der Hauptseite bin steh ich als Offline da wenn ich wieder Hauptseite bin dann wieder online


----------



## SulTaNkx (14. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und wieviel bekommen da 12jährige die gradmal in die Hauptschule/Unterstufengym gehn?
> Ich kenn keine Eltern die so verrückt sind und solchen Kindern tatsächlich 40-50 Euro geben.



dann komm mal nach deutschland das ist hier gang und gebe^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

Also ich seh bei mir kein Sucht-verhalten.

Immer nur 2-4 std max gespielt am tag, und habe jetzt eine vollkommen freiwillige pause, die ich eigentlich eingelegt habe nach dem motto "man sollte aufhoeren, wenn es am schoensten ist"


----------



## Yodaku (14. September 2009)

hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. aber sry wenn man alle spiele die suchtpotenzial haben ab 18 einstufen würde, dann würde man den herstellern praktisch verbieten gute spiele herzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... laut den ganzen psychologen sollte es ja eh nur noch lernspiele geben, oder speiel mit kuscheliggen chars und queste wie "kuschel 10 spieler und küsse sie danach 10 mal" ... aber oh schreck die könnten ja auch süchtig machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Gruppenzwang gabs schon immer u der Zwang was zu erreichen ist Gesellschaftlich verankert
> 
> da kann man verschiedene Themen aufgreifen sei es Rauchen, Alkohol trinken o einfach nur Mist machen es ist da meist das Umfeld, es gibt ja auch Adrenalinjunkies.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber wenn du nun wirklich 1980 geboren wurdest, und dann so einen... wie nenne ich es denn ohne Beleidigung... mmm... "rechtschreiblichen Augenkrebs" hier darbringst, dann zweifle ich die Ernsthaftigkeit deiner Argumente doch stark an!

Der Staat hat die Gesetze für Alkohol und Tabak seit Jahren verschärft, es wurden erst vor wenigen Wochen viele Seiten mit kinderpornagraphischem Inhalt gesperrt und das mit einem Gesetz wonach die Provider handeln müssen! Alkopops werden stark besteuert... Strafen für Gastwrte, die Alk an Minderjährige ausschenken wurden extrem erhöht... in allen Gaststätten und öffendlichen Einrichtungen wurde das Rauchen verboten... sogar wenn man mit dem Zug fährt kann man sich gleich mal auf eine mehrstündige Raucherpause einstellen...

Seit dem musste die Bahn große Verlusste einstecken und zig Kneipen, Pups und Gastätten mussten wegen ausbleibender Kundschaft schließen... wen interessiert denn der Umsatz von Blizz? Kein Schwein wird sich je desshalb einen Kopf zerbrechen!

Und du meinst ernsthaft das du nun WoW mit all dem vergleichen könntest?


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Yodaku schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. aber sry wenn man alle spiele die suchtpotenzial haben ab 18 einstufen würde, dann würde man den herstellern praktisch verbieten gute spiele herzustellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Kernpunkt stufte sich eigendlich auf FSK 16 ein, also ab dem Zeitpunkt wo man dann in der Regel sein Geld selber erdient 

P.S.: Die "guten Spiele" werden auch nicht nur für Deutschland oder die EU hergestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Was ist den gefährlicher Alkohol, Zigaretten oder am PC sitzen ( ich sehe schon wieder das Amokläuferthema) 

Mal eine Frage werden die ganzen Verbote kontrolliert? Die Tanke hier um die Ecke verkauft weiterhin Zigaretten o. Alkohol ohne den Ausweis zu sehen.

Und zum rauchfreien Bahnfahren die haben es freiwillig gemacht und wer 48 Euro verlangt damit ich mit 30 Minuten Verspätung von Nürnberg nach Frankfurt/Main komme, der ist selbst Schuld wenn ihm die Kunden wegbleiben.

Es ist im großen und Ganzen ein schwieriges Thema, na klar kann man es ganz einfach machen per Gesetz aber das muß auch wieder kontrolliert werden die Frage ist doch dann von wem dies getan wird.

Ich glaube nicht das Blizzard dem Staat 10 PolizeiAccounts schenkt damit es dann Ingame Ausweiskontrollen gibt u ich möchte auch nicht der Polizist sein der das macht. Nein es werden die Eltern sein die es kontrollieren müssen und wofür sie im Endeffekt auch verantwortlich sind.

OT: Ich weiß meine Rechtschreibung ist fürn PO aber ich bemühe mich


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage werden die ganzen Verbote kontrolliert? Die Tanke hier um die Ecke verkauft weiterhin Zigaretten o. Alkohol ohne den Ausweis zu sehen.


Wenn die Tanke das so macht, dann vermisse ich deine Zivilcourage! 
Mach das aber nicht als Alibi aus... nur weil der eine etwas trotz Verbot macht, hat der andere garantiert noch kein Recht andere Strafsachen zu begehen! 

Du diskutierst keinesfalls mit Argumenten...

EDIT:
@ Tweetycat... du warst eben wieder "offline" und hast dennoch geantwortet und deinen Beitrag editiert... das kann man sehen, trotz deines mittlerweile verbesserten Geistmodus^^
 Oder das Board ist so langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

JuAmt wurde informiert aber passiert ist immernoch nix denn leider begehen diese Leute nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Das ganze ist halt Problematisch ein gewissen Suchtpotenial ist da, aber wieso verteufeln alle das Spiel nicht das was den Spieler zum Süchtigen Spieler gemacht hat????

OT war gerade aufm Desktop


----------



## Fearforfun (14. September 2009)

Was meinste wie Süchtig Pokemon karten machen oder Yu-Gi-Oh oder was es da alles gibt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne mal ernsthaft praktisch die komplette menschliche Psyche baut auf dem suchtverfahren auf nämlich, das man etwas tut, dafür belohnt würd unsw.

Kla es ist leicht Computerspiele und WoW im speziellen als Sündenbok darstellen zu wollen, aber was ist mit anderen sachen Musik zum beispiel meiner meinung nach sind rap und Hip hop _oft _und vor allem unter jugendlichen recht Menschenverachten mit Texten wie "Wer ramt dir den **** in den bauch, der neger!" Hallo gehts noch? Und nur Computerspiele verbieten?
Oder Alkohol und Kippen wer unter 18 ist kommt da problemlos selbst dran hey ich bin 16 wenn ich kippen will frage ich nen Kumpel, alkohol kriegt man sowieso vonüberall.

Die Menschen müssen einfach auch irgendwo auf sich selbst aufpassen können man kann niemanden bis an sein lebends ende mit knieschonern, handschuen, rückenprotektor und stüzrädern rad fahren lassen, wenn man mit 16 mit seinem leben nicht kla kommt und sich tot säuft dann ist man so ferig das man selbst mit keinem alkohol auf der welt drogensüchtig oder sonst was geworden wäre.

Meine meinung dazu.


----------



## lordtheseiko (14. September 2009)

hrmpf ich bin fernsehsüchtig, fernseher gibts bald nurnoch gegen ausweis der das erreichen des 18. lebensjahr ebstätigt :O

*ironie off*
schwachsinn


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Bis zur Magischen 18 müßt ihr auf das hören was eure Eltern sagen ist in unserem Land so Gesetz auch Verträge gehen nur mit Einverständniserklärung der Eltern


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> JuAmt wurde informiert aber passiert ist immernoch nix denn leider begehen diese Leute nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


Leider hast du Recht, es ist erstmal nur eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit und die Bussgelder dafür sind bei weitem noch zu niedrig! Da müsste dringend etwas geändert werden, wenngleich die Strafen höher sind müssten die Verwarnungen auch höher ausfallen...
Das sehe ich aber für mich nur in Bezug auf den Alkoholverkauf und nicht auf das Rauchverbot in Gaststätten... aber das würde jetzt zu weit OffTopic gehen...

Aber erinnere dich mal an deinen Anfang der PC- Spiele, bei Siedler u.s.w. konntest du doch locker mal eine Woche off bleiben ohne dich rechtfertiegen zu müssen!?
Bei Diablo war ich wie verrückt, bei Diablo2 mit online über Modem fing es aber schon an... obwohl ich kaum glaube das viele jetzigen WoW Spieler das noch aktiv spielten! Das war ja damals schweineteuer...

Aber es war damals mit den Offlinespielen eine ganz andere Sache wie jetzt, da konnte man ausmachen und gut, es gab keine Gilden und man war niemanden irgendeine Rechenschaft schuldig!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Ich bin meinem Raid/Gilde keine Rechenschaft schuldig wenn ich mal nicht spiele liegt vielleicht an der Gilde in der ich bin, alle älter als 25, alle haben Arbeit ergo ist da ein besseres Soziales Umfeld.

Und ich geb zu am Anfang meiner WoW-Zeit hab ich auch Extrem gespielt aber da war es wirklich die Flucht vor der Realität aber nach nen Halben Jahr wurde es ruhiger.

Es kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an wie man Psychologisch/Genetisch veranlagt ist.


----------



## Nania (14. September 2009)

Ohne jetzt alles, was bereits gesagt worden ist gelesen habe, muss ich doch mal wieder verschärft dagegen protestieren, pauschal zu sagen, dass WoW eine Jugendsperre braucht. 
Das ist unnötig. 
Es ist klar, dass WoW tatsächlich ein Suchtpotential besitzt, ABER lange nicht jeder Spieler ist tatsächlich süchtig. Auch lange nicht jeder jugendliche Spieler. Ich kenne da tatsächlich einen, der "WoW-süchtig" geworden ist, aber der war schon älter als 18 und ja, auch älter als 20. 
Unsere Nachbarjungs spielen auch WoW und tatsächlich lieben sie das Spiel auch, zu betonen ist noch, dass sie auf der Straße stehen und dort WoW spielen. Wie ein Räuber und Gendarme-Spiel. Ist das Sucht? Nein, dass ist Spaß. Das ist das, was Bücher und Filme auch machen. Sie inspirieren  auf eine gewisse Art und Weise. 
Es ist auch zu erwähnen, dass die Sucht nicht nur von einem alleine ausgeht, sondern häufig auch von Faktoren begünstigt wird, die mit dem sozialen Umfeld zu tun haben. 

Christian Pfeiffer ist nicht gerade das, was ich als Sachverständigen bezeichnen würde. WoW eine Altersbeschränkung zu verpassen löst nicht die Probleme der Gesellschaft. Jugendzentren, die attraktiv sind, Angebote für Jugendliche und Möglichkeiten, sich billig auszutoben, die fehlen und die würden tatsächlich auch unserer krankenden Gesellschaft und den Jugendlichen helfen. 

Zudem würde ein WoW Verbot ja nur den Reiz fördern, der dahinter steht, etwas zu machen, was normalerweise verboten wäre.


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Was meinste wie Süchtig Pokemon karten machen oder Yu-Gi-Oh oder was es da alles gibt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange die Karten nicht aus "spezieller" Pappe gemacht werden, sind sie sicherlich ungefährlich!
Meine Bengels sammeln die auch, aber die rennen nicht Nachts heimlich zum Zeitungsverkäufer um die zu kaufen, geschweige denn schwänzen sie die Schule bei ihrem Kumpel, weil sie ja nichts verpassen möchten!


> Ne mal ernsthaft praktisch die komplette menschliche Psyche baut auf dem suchtverfahren auf nämlich, das man etwas tut, dafür belohnt würd unsw.


Hab ich bei Galileo Mystery auch gesehen... bringt uns aber hier nicht wirklich weiter...


> Kla es ist leicht Computerspiele und WoW im speziellen als Sündenbok darstellen zu wollen, aber was ist mit anderen sachen Musik zum beispiel meiner meinung nach sind rap und Hip hop _oft _und vor allem unter jugendlichen recht Menschenverachten mit Texten wie "Wer ramt dir den **** in den bauch, der neger!" Hallo gehts noch? Und nur Computerspiele verbieten?
> Oder Alkohol und Kippen wer unter 18 ist kommt da problemlos selbst dran hey ich bin 16 wenn ich kippen will frage ich nen Kumpel, alkohol kriegt man sowieso vonüberall.


Liess bitte nicht nur den TE, sondern auch den Rest des Themas, dann verstehst du vlt besser worum es in den letzten Beiträgen ging!?


> Die Menschen müssen einfach auch irgendwo auf sich selbst aufpassen können man kann niemanden bis an sein lebends ende mit knieschonern, handschuen, rückenprotektor und stüzrädern rad fahren lassen, wenn man mit 16 mit seinem leben nicht kla kommt und sich tot säuft dann ist man so ferig das man selbst mit keinem alkohol auf der welt drogensüchtig oder sonst was geworden wäre.
> Meine meinung dazu.


Und genau das scheint ja nicht zu funktionieren!


----------



## Malzbier09 (14. September 2009)

Denke mal ein großer gelber Aufkleber auf dem steht  "Macht süchtig" wäre besser und sicher auch abschreckender als ne usk Freigabe "ab 18" zumal es einfach ist ein nicht altersgemäßes Spiel zu kaufen und eine Alterbeschränkung nicht abschreckt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Denke mal ein großer gelber Aufkleber auf dem steht  "Macht süchtig" wäre besser und sicher auch abschreckender als ne usk Freigabe "ab 18" zumal es einfach ist ein nicht altersgemäßes Spiel zu kaufen und eine Alterbeschränkung nicht abschreckt.



Hmm soll ich mal meine Zigarettenschachtel einscannen u hier posten steht da auch und hält es mich davon ab zu rauchen nein selbst die Bilder die bald kommen werden mich nicht davon abhalten


----------



## Pusillin (14. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Mit so einem allgemeinen Argument hast du aber unrecht. Schließlich sind Kippen und Alkohol auch nicht aufgrund ihrer Brutalität erst ab 16/18. Vielmehr sollte man differenzieren, ob World of Warcraft wirklich mit eben genannten Produkten vergleichbar ist. Und das ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Diese sind aber keinesfalls wegen ihrer Suchtgefahr ab 16 oder 18!
Das wenigstens sollte dir klar sein.

Kippen und Alcohol sind wegen ihrer Schädigung ab 16/18.
Das solltest du auch verstanden haben.

Es gibt nicht nur zwei Kriterien und danach guckt man ob es ab 16/18 ist...

World of Warcraft hat lediglich Suchtpotenzial.
Es gibt viele Sachen die Suchtpotenzial haben,
darunter auch Alkohol und Kippen, aber deswegen werden sie nicht verboten.
Computerspielen an sich ist nicht schädlich (bei gewissen Individuen können
geistliche Schäden auftreten, jedoch ist dies durch vieles möglich, und trifft eben nur auf einige zu).
Diese geistigen Schäden treten vermehrt bei brutalen Spielen auf, deswegen die Altersbegrenzung.

Alles was süchtig macht soll ab 18 sein?
Nein? Nur WoW? Wieso? 
Ich denke da sind persöhnliche Motive mit im Spiel!
Wenn jemand eine Fresssucht hat, sollte man ihm das Essen verbieten?
Bei Magersucht das Nicht-Essen??

Ich denke es gibt genug Süchte,
aber deswegen kann man etwas nicht verbieten.


----------



## Malzbier09 (14. September 2009)

@Tweetycat280 denke sowas hält eher vom anfangen ab......ich würd nach meiner Pause natürlich auch weiter spielen.


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt alles, was bereits gesagt worden ist gelesen habe, muss ich doch mal wieder verschärft dagegen protestieren, pauschal zu sagen, dass WoW eine Jugendsperre braucht.


Es geht ja eigendlich schon lange nicht mehr um eine Jugendsperre, aber FSK 16 halten eben viele hier für angebracht!



> Es ist klar, dass WoW tatsächlich ein Suchtpotential besitzt, ABER lange nicht jeder Spieler ist tatsächlich süchtig. Auch lange nicht jeder jugendliche Spieler. Ich kenne da tatsächlich einen, der "WoW-süchtig" geworden ist, aber der war schon älter als 18 und ja, auch älter als 20.


Stimmt sicherlich, aber es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass sich jüngere Leute eher beeindrucken lassen als erwachsene Leute! Damit sind nicht Einzelpersonen gemeint sondern in Statistiken felsenfest erfasste Altersgruppen gemeint!



> Unsere Nachbarjungs spielen auch WoW und tatsächlich lieben sie das Spiel auch, zu betonen ist noch, dass sie auf der Straße stehen und dort WoW spielen. Wie ein Räuber und Gendarme-Spiel. Ist das Sucht? Nein, dass ist Spaß. Das ist das, was Bücher und Filme auch machen. Sie inspirieren auf eine gewisse Art und Weise.



Sprechen wir noch von Kindern ab 12 Jahren? Ich kann mir nicht erklären warum solch großen Kinder, oder fast Jugendlichen, auf der Strasse stehen und WoW alla "Räuber und Gandarme" spielen? Bauen die ihre Pappschwerter und Holzmusketen wenigstens noch selber?



> Zudem würde ein WoW Verbot ja nur den Reiz fördern, der dahinter steht, etwas zu machen, was normalerweise verboten wäre.



O.K.... also darf man jetzt rauchen und saufen ohne Altersbeschränkung... man darf dem Lehrer in den Arsch treten, das dann noch per Handy filmen und alles ist erlaubt, weil ein Verbot alles eh noch schlimmer macht... Gute Nacht Deutschland!


----------



## Fearforfun (14. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Und genau das scheint ja nicht zu funktionieren!



Dann liegt das am Sozialen Umfeld und nicht am Spiel ich bin - zumindest miner natürlich gänzlich Unpateischen Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nicht süchtig, obwohl ich das Spiel gern und oft Spiele aber ebend in meiner *Freizeit* und wenn ich jetz zum beispiel ne woche nicht spielen kann weil ich keine zeit habe auch kein problem.
Da haben schon viele Leute voher ganz andere Sachen falsche gemacht, zum suchti wird man nicht mit 12+ sondern mit 4-10 Jahren, das diese Leute dann in WoW eine rückzugsmöglichkeit haben wird oft nicht bedacht nur weil sie viel zeit dem spiel widmen sind sie süchtig, was ja dann auch stimmen mag, ansonsten höätten sie aber andere probleme.

Ansonsten find ich es ganz interessant wie du meinen post erst mit was albernen dann mit "das hab ich schon bei Gaileo Mysterie gesehen" und dann mit "less dir das TE durch" zerpflückt hast, mir wäre es lieber du würdest zumindest argumentieren und am besten auch noch mit mehr als einen Satz versuch DU doch mal was zum tema zu schreiben, ich behaupte nicht das ich die Weisheit mit löffeln gefressen hab, aber ich denke das man wenn man schon etwas als grob gesagt "mist" bezeichnet sollte man zumindest gleichwertiges schreiben.


----------



## normansky (14. September 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Ansonsten find ich es ganz interessant wie du meinen post erst mit was albernen dann mit "das hab ich schon bei Gaileo Mysterie gesehen" und dann mit "less dir das TE durch" zerpflückt hast, mir wäre es lieber du würdest zumindest argumentieren und am besten auch noch mit mehr als einen Satz versuch DU doch mal was zum tema zu schreiben, ich behaupte nicht das ich die Weisheit mit löffeln gefressen hab, aber ich denke das man wenn man schon etwas als grob gesagt "mist" bezeichnet sollte man zumindest gleichwertiges schreiben.


Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint,aber das Pokemon Karten vergleichbar mit WoW sind, kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen! 
Vlt daher mein eher spöttischer Ton... sollte aber keinesfalls beleidigend rüberkommen, eben nur sarkastisch...

Meine Meinung zu dem eigendlichem Thema hab ich schon seitenweise dargelegt, auch mit Argumenten!


----------



## Murgad (14. September 2009)

Also ich zähle mich nicht mer mit zu den "kiddis" wobei ich zu anfang von wow auch gerade mal 13 wahr...
Auf jedenfall zum thema "kiddis" sie können oftmals doch sehr störent sein vorallem im raid wen er/sie/es dan sagt oh äää ich muss ma weg gibt abendessn 
oder oh ich muss jetz ins bettchen morgen is ja schule blablub.

ABER es gibt auch genug halbwegs erwachsenen die sich genau so dämlich oder noch schlimmer benehmen wie die kiddis.

Und um es ma genauer zu nehmen.. was versteht man heute den unter einem kiddi??? einfach einen jungen spieler? oder einfach jemand der zu blöd für alles is und einfach nur 
nervt?

ich kenne genug leute die das 2te für die kiddis halten und nicht einmal umbedingt die jungen spieler.

und nur weil jemand jung ist hatt das noch lange nicht zu bedeuten das er hol in der birne ist oder was auch immer.

Um es auf den punkt zu bringen ich find des eigentlich eine blöde idee das spiele wie WoW ab 18 sein sollen zwingt ja niemand ein "kiddi" mit in den raid zu nehmen oder?

Und die ältern sind ja auch nicht wirklich immun gegen die Sucht oder  seh ich das falsch?


MFG Murgy


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Murgad mal den kompletten Thread gelesen es geht nicht um Kiddies oder Kindisches Verhalten es geht darum ob ein Suchtpotenzial besteht und wer darauf achten muß Konsument, Eltern, Hersteller oder der Staat


----------



## Shadowphoenix (14. September 2009)

Also das mit nach 5 std droppt nix mehr find ich klass aber ein nach 5 std wird der acc für minimum 3 std gespert würde ich besser finden. Dazu würde ich statt alterbeschränkung rauf lieber die lieben Eltern wach rütteln das man aktive sich mit dem thema befasst und klare grenzen setzt (zb durch eltern freigabe) und für die süchtigen die +18 sind ist wirklich nur die 5 std regel gut und ich meine das nicht als scherz sowas sollte es in JEDEN spiel geben. 


Also ich persönlich bin 18 und spiele wow seid ersten tag und ich muss sagen vllt wäre es besser gewesen wen die 5 std regel gegeben hätte manchma vergisst man die zeit schon und nach 6 std bin ich dan aber auch fix und fertig xD


----------



## SinjiD (14. September 2009)

und schon wieder das thema und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal weil ich WoW nur mit meiner gilde und meinen freunden dort spiele. Dann kann es mir banane sein ob sich jetzt irgendwo anders ein 12 jähriger mit einem mob schlägt oder?Und wenn WoW ab 18 wäre würde das null ändern jedes und wirklich jedes kind würde trotzdem dran kommen wenn man mal bedenkt das man heute locker an jede droge kommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (14. September 2009)

Das macht keinen Sinn.

Ich zitiere mal die EULA



> Ich bestätige hiermit, die vorstehende Lizenzvereinbarung gelesen zu haben, sie zu verstehen und damit einverstanden zu sein, dass die Installation des Spielclients eine Bestätigung meines Einverständnisses darstellt, an die Bedingungen gebunden zu sein, die in der Lizenzvereinbarung enthalten sind. Ich bestätige zudem, dass ich älter als achtzehn (18) Jahre bin oder das Volljährigkeitsalter erreicht habe, welches in dem Land gilt, in dem ich meinen Wohnsitz habe, oder dass ich jünger bin, aber die Zustimmung meines gesetzlichen Vertreters (Eltern oder Vormund) zum Abschluss dieser Vereinbarung eingeholt habe.



D.H. Die Eltern wissen bereits, dass ihr Kind WoW spielt, da sie den Account rechtlich ( sollte keine Fälschung vorgenommen wurden sein ) tragen.

Defakto bedeutet das, dass die Eltern süchtiger Kinder wissen, zumindest Kenntnis davon genommen haben, dass der Sohn/ die Tochter spielt, und einfach keine Schritte in der schleichenden Entwicklung der Sucht eingeleitet wurden.

Was soll sich denn da bitte mit WoW ab 18 ändern?
Bruder / Schwester - ja, heutzutage wird eh der Personalausweis kaum noch kontrolliert!


Ich wäre eher für so'n Aufkleber / Plakette wie auf den Zigaretten:

" World of Warcraft kann süchtig machen ", " World of Warcraft kann Krebs verursachen", "World of Warcraft gefährdet SIE und die Menschen in ihrer Umgebung ", oder sowas ;-)


----------



## Shadowphoenix (14. September 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> Das macht keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ich zitiere mal die EULA



Ähm mal dazu man mus nur mal anklicken wie viele lesen das wohl? und wie viele von den die es lesen fragen dan auch ihre Eltern?...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

wenn das schon so läuft hat das Kind pauschal mal 60 Euro zuviel Taschengeld und die Eltern der Kinder kontrollieren schonmal nicht den Internetkonsum ihres Kindes aber es zeugt auch schon davon das das Kind Intelligent genug ist bei der Accounterstellung ein falsche Geburtsdatum anzugeben.

Wenn es aber normal läuft erstellen die Eltern den Account u bestimmen die Spielzeit über elterliche Freigabe.


Und zum Thema Aufkleber da hab ich oben auf der Seite was dazu gesagt die Aufkleber sind so sinnlos wie der Appendix


----------



## Thesahne (14. September 2009)

Ach, selbst wenn ne Beschränkung aufs Spiel kommt,ich würde trotzdem weiterzocken... Ich wette 95% der 15-16 Jährigen hat schon mal nen Film ab 18 geguckt und das wär letztendlich genau das gleiche... hat mich noch nie gestört... außerdem sind alle Games,genau wie Filme im TV, frei für alle zugänglich... Naja ich finde die ganze art wie das Thema Gaming von allen betrachtet wird sowieso übertrieben... Man könnte sich z.b. genau so gut darum kümmern Zigaretten abzuschaffen und damit tausenden Leuten nen langsamen Tod zu ersparen aber neein... der staat würde ja nicht mehr so hohe einnahmen machen >.<


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Die Kosten für die Krankenkasse wegen der Schädigung durch Kippen/Alkohol sind viel höher als die Steuereinnahmen aber da die Menschen eher sterben spart der Staat 30 Jahre Rente.

Und was die Filme angeht schonmal süchtig geworden davon


----------



## Shadowphoenix (14. September 2009)

Also es gibt tv süchtige und im tv laufen filme... von daher im weitesten sinne gibs da welche ja


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Shadowphoenix schrieb:


> Also es gibt tv süchtige und im tv laufen filme... von daher im weitesten sinne gibs da welche ja



Okay dann sind ab jetzt 65 Millionen Deutsche Fernsehsüchtig packen wir noch das Radio mit dazu und nennen die GEZ ab sofort Dealer da sie ja für das Medium Fernsehen/Radio Geld EINTREIBEN

Vernachläßigen Leute wegen Fernsehen ihr Privatleben werden Kids schlechter in der Schule o schwänzen


----------



## Warp16 (14. September 2009)

Das problem wird sein, das gerade ein wow ab 18 jüngere spieler anziehen würde, weil das ja noch cooler is n spiel ab 18 zu spielen^^.
naja und nicht alle "kiddys" sind noobs, die gibt es nämlich in fast jeder alterklasse, und nen idiotenfilter gibts leider noch nirgendwo.


----------



## Nania (14. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Stimmt sicherlich, aber es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass sich jüngere Leute eher beeindrucken lassen als erwachsene Leute! Damit sind nicht Einzelpersonen gemeint sondern in Statistiken felsenfest erfasste Altersgruppen gemeint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt NICHT. Ich glaube kaum, dass Erwachsenen sich nicht mehr so leicht beeindrucken lassen, wie jüngere. Nur weil man einiges schon gesehene hat, braucht etwas neues nicht langweilig oder wenig beeindruckend sein. 
Außerdem hätte ich zu dieser Statistik gerne mal eine Quelle, denn ich glaube nur die Statistiken, die ich selber gefälscht habe. 

Und, Ja, diese Kinder sind schon deutlich über 12. Und wenn ich noch was anführen darf, es gibt da so ein nettes kleines Hobby namens Live-Rollenspiel und - oh mein Gott - da spielen Leute mit, die die 30 und sogar die 40 schon überschritten haben. Und es kommt noch schlimmer. Die hauen sich mit Latex-Waffen weil es SPAß MACHT. Und das macht es meinen Nachbarjungs auch! Außerdem ist es doch wurscht, ob sie ihre Sachen nun selbst bauen oder nicht. Die FANTASIE dahinter ist das, was WICHTIG ist. 

Nein, darf man natürlich nicht. Trotzdem wird es getan. Und warum rauchen und saufen unter 16/18 Jährige? Richtig, weils cool ist. Und warum ist es cool? Weil es die Erwachsenen ja vormachen. Weil man groß und cool sein will. Weil man kein Außenseiter sein will. Und wenn WoW jetzt plötzlich ab 16 oder 18 sein sollte (ist für die jenigen, über die wir am ehesten reden, sowieso egal), dann wird das auch plötzlich COOL. 

Wers nicht verstehen will, wills eben nicht verstehen.


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (15. September 2009)

Zum Thema Altersfreigaben sag ich nur: Verbote bewirken genau das Gegenteil von dem, was man mit ihnen erreichen will.


Ich habe mit 12 Jahren angefangen zu rauchen, weil es mir verboten war - was widerrum in dem Alter cool war etwas verbotenes zu tun ....


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Diese sind aber keinesfalls wegen ihrer Suchtgefahr ab 16 oder 18!
> Das wenigstens sollte dir klar sein.
> 
> Kippen und Alcohol sind wegen ihrer Schädigung ab 16/18.
> Das solltest du auch verstanden haben.



Ist das so ?
Dann mal her mit der Quelle, die es aber nicht geben wird und zwar aus einem ganz einfachen Grund, weil die Behauptung nicht stimmt.

Viele Dinge sind erst deswegen ab 16 oder 16 erlaubt, weil Jugendliche erst ab diesen Altersgrenzen bestimmte RECHTE haben und man ihnen zudem erst dann die jeweils "nötige" geistige Reife zuspricht und damit auch die Eigenverantwortung für ihr Handeln !

Aus diesem Grund darf man eben auch erst ab 18 (im Regelfall) die Fahrerlaubnis fürs Auto erwerben, da man, nach Meinung der Experten, eben erst dann die nötige Reife und Fähigkeit besitzt, nun ja.

Die Antibabypille ist im Prinzip auch schädlich, jedenfalls für sehr viele Mädchen und Frauen, trotzdem bekommen sie schon 14-jährige relativ problemlos, so denn die Eltern einverstanden sind und genauso ist das mit WoW.

Selbst WENN es auf USK 16 heraufgestuft werden würde ............... dann bedeutet das auch nur, dass das Spiel keinem Jugendlichen unter diesem Alter VERKAUFT werden darf, NICHT, dass die Eltern ihm das Spielen nicht trotzdem erlauben KÖNNEN.

Man sollte nicht "Vorschläge" und Empfehlungen mit Gesetzen gleichsetzen und WoW mit Alkohol zu vergleichen ist einfach Humbug, denn Alkohohl dürfen Eltern per Gesetz ihren Kindern nicht zugänglich machen, genau wie Pornos und ähnliches, aber Computerspiele, die frei im Handel erhältlich sind und sei es mit den beschriebenen Auflagen, die fallen eben nun einmal nicht darunter.

Bei Spielen ab 18 ist das wieder etwas anders, aber nur was den Zugang angeht.

Es ist außerdem unerheblich ob jemand mit 12, 16 oder erst mit 18 WoW spielt, denn ist es weniger schlimm wenn jemand mit 18 süchtig nach Computerspielen wird/ist als mit 15 ?

Wohl kaum und es gibt genug Studien die belegen, das Jugendliche zwischen 21 und 24 die am stärksten gefährdete Gruppe darstellen und zwar aus recht einfachen Gründen: sie haben ihre Ausbildung hinter sich, so sie das Glück hatten, fangen mit dem ersten richtigen Job an und stehen daher unter Druck.

Durch diesen Druck vernachlässigen sie den Freundeskreis und "entspannen" statt dessen mit schnell erreichbaren Dingen, wie Musik, oder eben Computerspielen, da man dazu nicht aus dem Haus gehen muss und soziale Kontakte zu pflegen, das kostet nun mal vor allem eins: Zeit.

Will man also Spiele wie WoW heraufstufen, dann müsste man z. B: bei Handys eine Funktion einfügen, die den ganzen Kiddies nur eine bestimmte maximale Anazahl an SMS pro Tag erlaubt, denn es gibt erheblich mehr Kinder, die süchtig danach sind SMS zu schreiben und auf diese Weise "soziale Kontakte" zu pflegen, als Leute die nach Computerspielen süchtig sind.

Die von Belphega genannte Studie ist übrigens von vorne bis hinten lächerlich, da sie sich nur auf eine ganz geringe Anzahl von möglichen Ansätzen beschränkt und viele andere Aspekte völlig ausser Acht lässt, ich nenne so etwas BILD-"Niveau" und kein wirklich seriöser Psychologe würde diese und ähnliche Studien jemals als Argumentationshilfe benutzen.


----------



## gehix (15. September 2009)

Zum Beitrag von "*Eysenbeiss*".
Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen. Absolut sauber formuliert. 

Ich denke ebenfalls, dass man das Suchtpotential nicht verringern oder abschaffen kann, indem man diesem Spiel einer höheren FSK/USK unterzieht.
Sucht ist nicht abhängig vom Alter, sonder von der Umgegung und der Situation eines Spielers. Wenn ich bedenke, wie viele Menschen sich fotwährend jedes Wocheende die Birne wegledern, ne. Sowas ist meiner Meinung nach Schlimm. 

Wie auch erwähnt wurde, ist dies meist ein Problem der Eltern. Schauen diese nicht darauf, was ihr Kind Tag für Tag treibt, und sich evtl. schädigt indem es etwas Regelmäßig und übertrieben macht (=Sucht), dann sollten den Eltern mal die Köpfe gewaschen werden. Natürlich sinds die Kids auch Schuld, aber warum etwas nicht machen, wenn es einem nicht verboten wird. Darum haben die meisten auch keinen Respekt (wie auch im Spiel selbst). Es gibt ja keinen Grund respekt zu zeigen, oder sich angemessen zu verhalten, wenn einem stetig alles erlaubt wird. 

Dank fürs lesen.

gX


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Da schaut man mal nich hier rein… 9 Seiten… Ne, ich hab nicht viel gelesen, zu gegeben, nur überflogen…



Belphega schrieb:


> Btw "Altersbeschränkungen bringen nix".
> Wenn ein 12jähriges Kind zu seinen Eltern geht uns die ums Geld für ne Gamecard fragt - wolln die bestimmt wissen was das für ein Spiel ist (alle andren Eltern kann man wirklich nur noch ein Brett übern Kopf ziehn).
> 
> Sehen diese die Altersbegrenzung, denken sie zweimal drüber nach ob sie das Geld investiern solln.
> Bei "ab 12" denkt sich natürlich keiner was (: 26 Euro für ne Gamecard habn die wenigsten 12jährigen einfach mal so. Bzw ein Konto wo ein Abbuchungsauftrag eingeführt werden kann..





Belphega schrieb:


> Und wieviel bekommen da 12jährige die gradmal in die Hauptschule/Unterstufengym gehn?
> Ich kenn keine Eltern die so verrückt sind und solchen Kindern tatsächlich 40-50 Euro geben.



Ich zitiere mal beides zusammen. In meiner Zeit, wo ich noch auf der ollen Realschule war, bekamen ich kein Taschengeld, sondern habe für jeden Euro arbeiten dürfen- meine Eltern wollten mir schlichtweg nichts geben.
Jeder meiner Klassenkameraden bekam hingegen Taschengeld- ab 20 Euro aufwärts. Eine Person bekam sogar 100 Euro (was du spätestens am „netten“ Charakter der Person bemerkt hast). Und das weiß ich nicht von den Schülern, sondern von den Eltern selber, da es mal auf einen Elternabend im Bezug auf „Schuluniformen“ angesprochen wurde.
Über diese Art von Eltern müssen wir nicht reden, denke ich…

Wir hatten mehrere in der Klasse, die WoW spielten. Da wäre einmal ich, der es neben der Schule so tagtäglich gespielt habe- wenn ich mit lernen und den verhassten Hausaufgaben fertig war (und gegriffen nach meiner Arbeit).
Dann hatten wir aber noch das Musterbeispiel eines Menschen, der zuviel Zucker in den Arsc* geblasen bekommen hat:
Er kam zur Schule, wann er wollte. Wenn er kam, schlief er in der Schule, er erzählte nur von WoW, was er erreicht hat, was für eine neue epische Unterhose er anhatte… Solange es um WoW ging, war er gut. In Geschichte hat er teilweise Namen mit Namen von WoW Charakteren durcheinander gebracht.

Wir waren damals zwar keine 12, sondern 16 Jahre alt und im Abschlussjahr… Aber Süchte können jeden treffen, spätestens wenn der Mensch Probleme/ Stress/ Druck hat. Und gerade WoW in der derzeitigen Form ist dafür prädestiniert, Leute mit mehr Zeit sich besser fühlen zu lassen, weil sie schnell viel erreichen (können). 


Am Rande gefragt: Eysenbeiss, ich glaube aber, einige Dinge werden auch vom Alter hoch gestuft, weil erst mit diesem Alter davon auszugehen ist, dass der Körper bestimmte Stoffe abbauen kann (z.B.: Alkohol, wo erst mit dem ansteigendem Alter die Alkohol- abbauenden Enzyme ausgebildet werden)- oder?


----------



## Deis (15. September 2009)

Eine Aktion ala "5 Stunden WoW und dann Pause" faende ich persoenlich garnicht mal schlecht. Auch wenn wir die hier anwesenden uns gut gegen Mißbauch schuetzen koennen, und uns natuerlich niemals als "suechtig" bezeichnen wuerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , kann dieses halt doch eben nicht jeder.
Und ist es nicht die Aufgabe der Starken die Schwachen zu schuetzen? Wir sind die aktuelle und kommende Eltern- Generation und sollten den Nachwuchs moeglichst vor uebermaeßigen Konsum schuetzen weil er Schutzbeduerftig ist. Weil egal WAS man konsumiert, mit was man in Kontakt kommt, seien es Kohlenhydrate, Koffeein, Licht, Wasser, Waerme, Kaelte ... uebermaessiges Anteile davon sind immer in der einen oder anderen Art und Weise schaedigend. Dazu zaehlt auch alle elektronischen Medien.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wir waren damals zwar keine 12, sondern 16 Jahre alt und im Abschlussjahr… Aber Süchte können jeden treffen, spätestens wenn der Mensch Probleme/ Stress/ Druck hat. Und gerade WoW in der derzeitigen Form ist dafür prädestiniert, Leute mit mehr Zeit sich besser fühlen zu lassen, weil sie schnell viel erreichen (können).
> 
> 
> Am Rande gefragt: Eysenbeiss, ich glaube aber, einige Dinge werden auch vom Alter hoch gestuft, weil erst mit diesem Alter davon auszugehen ist, dass der Körper bestimmte Stoffe abbauen kann (z.B.: Alkohol, wo erst mit dem ansteigendem Alter die Alkohol- abbauenden Enzyme ausgebildet werden)- oder?



Hllo Mitzy.
Zwischen 12 und 16 liegt ein Meilenweiter unterschied. Zum einen von der Geschäftsfähigkeit, zum anderan vom Verhalten, wieder zum Anderen von der geistigen Reife.

Das ganze Paperlapap mit "Probleme/Stress/Druck" bringt Sucht, glaub ich nicht.
Natürlich ist es ein großer Beipackzettel zum ganzen. Aber ne Sucht züchtet sich ein Mensch heran, wenn er zu naiv und zu faul ist sich um sein Leben zu kümmern.

Es kommt auf die Stärke eines Menschen an. Wenn ein Kerl mitbekommt dass seine Frau ihn betrügt, dann greift er entweder dumm zum Whisky - oder er geht mit seinen Kumpels weg, oder zu nem Kumpel, um das ganze mal mit "Ablenkung" zu verarbeiten.

Ganz ehrlich - alle bis auf einer von allen Leuten auf meiner Friendlist ingame, haben Beruf, Familie und Freunde. Viele davon kenn ich auch im RL und die sind süchtig, weil sie vom Spiel besessen sind - nicht weils ihnen schlecht geht. Die Heulen schon wenn ihre Mutter sie bittet das Bett zu machen.

Alkohol und Zigaretten sind verboten, weil es Drogen sind.
Drogen, die körperlich und geistig abhängig machen. Welche stets ungesund sind.
Und welche Kinder nicht "in Maßen" genießen können. (:


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Hoi Belphilein (muahaha, ich bin böse! Ich gebe mir fast unbekannten Personen Spitznamen, die sie nicht mögen könnten! :X )

Du kannst nicht pauschalisieren, dass alle Leute unterschiedlich sind. Ich hab mit 12 gearbeitet- wenn auch noch daheim bzw. in der Nachbarschaft (Rasenmähen, Einkäufe machen, Medikamente abholen- ich wohnte in der nähe von vielen älteren Menschen), und mir so Geld zusammen geholt, um ins Kino, oder ins Schwimmbad zu gehen.
Ich habe mit 12 auch schon täglich meine 2 Stunden gelernt, weil ich wusste, was ich später mal werden will.
Und man hat mir in WoW damals gesagt, als ich es anfing, dass man mich auf generelle 25 Jahre geschätzt hat- da war ich gerade mal 14, anfang 15. Nix für ungut, aber nur weil ein Großteil Tiefgesteuert ist, heißt das auch nich, dass es alle sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit will ich sagen- es ist abhängig von der Erziehung, dem Ziel- welches man hat- und an dem Menschen selber.

Oh, glaub mir, Probleme, Stress und Druck züchten Sucht sehr wohl ran. Es hat nichts mit faul sein zu tun. Der Mensch selbst kann von allem süchtig werden, von körperlichen Bedürfnissen (wir sind alt genug, wissen was ich meine- aber man darf´s ja im prüden Deutschland nicht so offen sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), von essen- aber auch von Sport. Und wer süchtig nach Sport ist, kann nicht faul sein, oder?
Achja- lernen kann auch süchtig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du sagst es selber- Stärke eines Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pauschalisieren kann man sie kaum bis gar nicht.

Ich hab Familie, Freunde und meine Ausbildung (und ja, ich sitze gerade hier, habe nichts zu tun, und hab schon um Arbeit gebettelt beim Chef- der hat aber nix, also nerv ich dich nu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Das man sich über allerlei Sachen aufregen kann, glaube ich gerne. Und ich glaube auch, dass ich ein wenig süchtig bin. Ich koche zwar (ja, kochen- nich Pizza inne Mikrowelle schieben, oder sonst was, ich meine so richtig kochen, mit selber würzen etc), halte meine Wohnung auf Fordermann, hab ´ne Freundin und gehe zur Arbeit- aber auch ich rege mich auf, wenn ich aufstehe und hier sitze- und nix tu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

… Gut, ok… es gibt andere Dinge, die ich lieber tue als zu zocken, aber das ist eine andere Sache.
Vielleicht solltest du bei den Freunden- ich kenne sie ja nicht- auch den eventuellen Hintergrund betrachten. Viele meiner alten, verhätschelten Klassenkameraden hatten kein Bock auf´s arbeiten, als sie fertig waren, da sie es noch nie mussten. Und hey- als Schüler hast du mehr frei, als das du was tust… Dann gehste zur Arbeit, bist auf einmal sonst wie lange weg, siehst in der Mittagspause die nach Hause fahrenden Schüler… und weißt genau „Noch 2 Stunden- dann hab ich auch Schluss… wuhu…“. Oder die wenigen Urlaubstage- auch nett, wenn du nich dran gewohnt bist.
Das mit´m Bett machen ist zwar ´ne Sache von einer Minute, wenn er sich nich doof anstellst, aber kann man nix machen…

Fernseh, PC, Se*, Essen und Arbeiten sind aber auch Drogen, von denen man körperlich wie geistig abhängig werden kann- warum sind denn die nicht verboten? Vorallem, wenn man sieht, die junge Menschen Stunden davor sitzen/ es machen (wollen)? Ja, blöde frage, aber trotzdem stelle ich sie.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Hoi Belphilein (muahaha, ich bin böse! Ich gebe mir fast unbekannten Personen Spitznamen, die sie nicht mögen könnten! :X )



^^ sagn desöfteren leute zu mir. nicht grad sexy, aber es is noch okay.



> Du kannst nicht pauschalisieren, dass alle Leute unterschiedlich sind.



Doch kann ich (: Jeder Mensch ist anders. Punkt aus Ende finito.



> Oh, glaub mir, Probleme, Stress und Druck züchten Sucht sehr wohl ran.



Das hab ich auch gesagt (:
Aber gleichzeitig sag ich, dass Süchtige selber Schuld sind dass sie süchtig sind.
Sie können eine Sucht nicht auf Probleme schieben, sondern an fehlender Stärke um gar nicht erst in eine Sucht zu verfallen.



> Fernseh, PC, Se*, Essen und Arbeiten sind aber auch Drogen, von denen man körperlich wie geistig abhängig werden kann- warum sind denn die nicht verboten? Vorallem, wenn man sieht, die junge Menschen Stunden davor sitzen/ es machen (wollen)? Ja, blöde frage, aber trotzdem stelle ich sie.




Geistig abhängig machen kann so ziemlich alles.
Aber körperlich nicht. Essen ist ein natürliches Grundbedürfnis, da is jeder Mensch "süchtig" danach, gleich wie beim Atmen oder Trinken.

Fernseher, PC & Se* - wenn man seine "Sucht" auslebt, befriedigt es das geistige "Suchgefühl".
Aber wenn man mal abrupt aufhört, trägt man keine körperlichen Schäden davon. Dies is beim Rauchen & Beim Alkohol anders. Deshalb auch "körperlich" abhängig (:

Das is das Problem an chemischen Drogen. Menschen werden körperlich abhängig davon. Die meisten Entzugsmenschen müssen ihr Leben lang Ersatzdrogen nehmen, weil ihr Körper sonst ohne ihre gewissen Drogendosis sterben würde.


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Zum 1. Absatz: 
Wenn ich dir einen sexy- Spitznamen geben würde, dann würdest du entweder nimmer mit mir reden, oder ich bekäme sonst irgendwelche Probleme- aber lass uns dieses Thema in einer geheimnisvollen hei…teren PM besprechen! *spaß!*

Zum 2. Absatz: 
DAMN, nun habe ich was richtiges gedacht, und es falsch geschrieben…-.-

Zum 3. Absatz: 
Du hast gemeint, es wäre nur ein großer Beitrag von Ihnen- aber ich würde sagen, es kommt hauptsächtlich durch sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Stärke?! WoW Suchti, Stärke gibt´s nur…oh…wait… damn!
Einerlei- Süchtige können oft nichts dafür. Sie merken es ja selber nicht. Erst wenn sie selber merken, sie sind süchtig, aber nichts dagegen tun- dann würde ich sagen, fehlt es Ihnen an Stärke.

Zum 4. Absatz:
Ich meinte nicht das essen an sich, sondern das übermäßige essen. Das sogenannte „Essen aus langeweile“- wie´s meine Großmutter gerne nannte.

Na, dass würde ich nicht sagen. Wenn du viel am Computer sitzt, teilweise bis spät in die Nacht- und dann abrupt aufhörst (z.B. PC Verbot von den Eltern, kein Geld für Strom/ Internet- oder was auch immer) dann leidest du oft unter Schlaflosigkeit und Ängsten. Einige beginnen sogar, sich Ihre Haare auszureißen. Wir haben hier in der Nähe ein Suchtzentrum, wo ich schonmal hingegangen bin (eben wegen PC) und hab mal nachgefragt. Es ist faszinierende, was Leute alles tun, nur weil sie Ihre Sucht nicht befriedigen können- eine Sucht, die für viele Menschen eine alltägliche Sache ist.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die Auswirkung von Problemen hat mit Stärke zutun.
Man hat ein Problem, entweder ist man dann

->schwach und tut etwas, das eine Sucht herbeirufen kann (saufen, Drogen nehmen, essen, hungern, sich in ne virtuelle Welt verkriechen, brechen, ritzen, sich Schmerzen zufügen, shoppen gehen, etc etc)

-stark und tut etwas, mit dem man solche "Abstürze" vermeidet (mit Freunden was machen, reisen, mehr Arbeiten, ein neues ablenkendes Hobby suchen, (Kampf-)Sport betreiben, etc etc)

Ist man schwach - stürzt man in ne sucht. Unvermeidbar. Und merken tut mans meist erst wenns schon zu spät ist.




Mitzy schrieb:


> Es ist faszinierende, was Leute alles tun, nur weil sie Ihre Sucht nicht befriedigen können- eine Sucht, die für viele Menschen eine alltägliche Sache ist.



Das ist natürlich klar.
Aber das ist dann alles psychisch (:
Stell dir vor ein richtig wow-süchtiger hat plötzlich kein Internet mehr.

"Oh Gott!! Ich kann meine Onlinefreunde nicht mehr erreichen! Am Wochenende ist Braufest! Fuck das fehlt mir noch bei den Erfolgen! Heute gehen wa Sartharion 3 Drakes neeein! Und mei Twink muss bis Samstag auf 80 sein! Ach verdammt ;( Ich kann nichtmal ins ICQ oder via E-Mail bescheid geben dass ich nicht online kommen kann, ich bekomm bestimmt nen kick. Und nichtmal ins TS kann ich. Was tu ich jetzt den ganzen Tag? Mist! Ich hab nix anderes zutun!! Ich brauch mein Internet!!!
Lesen? Ne.. Aufräumen.. ne.. die werden mich jetzt kennenlernen! *zu den Eltern runterhüpf* *!"§=?%/!"§%?)!"/§%* Ich hasse euch!"

2 Wochen später:

"Man hab ich gut ausgeschlafen.. jetz mal gemütlich unter die Dusche. Ach und dann könnt ich mal meinen Kasten aufräumen, damit ich ne bessere Übersicht über meine Klamotten hab. Ah! Morgen geh ich mit so nem süßen Mädel weg, ich könnte mir noch die Haare schneiden lassen. Soll ich sie mir färben? Hmm.."

Das Gefühl kennen nur die meisten nimmer und könnens nicht nachvollziehn (:

Ich hatte vor kurzem 2 Wochen Urlaub. Mein Freund und ich sind weggefahren - 0 Gedanken an WoW.
Wir warn dann wieder kurz vorm kompletten Quit. Aber der Gilde wegen, sind wa unter der Woche noch online. Hehe


----------



## Sefian (15. September 2009)

also jetz würde die altersbeschränkung eh nix mehr bringen da schon zig tausende kinder wow spielen und ich glaube kaum das die aufhören nur weil das spiel auf einmal ab 18 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Nicht zwingend- auch mit der Ausdauer. Jede Stärke ist irgendwann versiegt, wobei es darauf ankommt, ob ein Mensch eine Stärke aus etwas/ durch jemand bezieht (Beispiel: Man bezieht seine Kraft durch seine Freundin, oder- wer so blöd ist- aus seinem Pseudo Gott).

Naja, „Stärke -> mehr arbeiten“ kann auch zu einer Sucht führen, wenn man nicht aufpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Menschen hüpfen irgendwie immer von einer Sucht in die andere- die Frage ist nur, wie ausgeprägt sie ist, bzw. wie sehr sie sich ausprägt. 


Zu deinem Beispiel:
Euh, ich ärger mich auch, wenn mein Internet weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zahl 30 Euro im Monat, da verlange ich schlichtweg, dass es funktioniert, oder ich möglichst zeitnah Informationen bekomme, warum etwas nicht funktioniert, so blöd es auch sein sollte. Schon alleine, weil ich via PC arbeite, lerne und Co (Programmierer halt- auf Papier programmieren ist irgendwie…doof).
Wenn ich dann nich in WoW mit meinen Freunden schnacken kann, ist´s auch blöd. Mein bester Freund wohnt derzeit 1000km von mir entfernt, meine Freundin, weil Ihre Ausbildung ganz woanders ist, auch einige Kilometer, weshalb man sich nicht mal eben mit´m Fahrrad besuchen kann. Wir telefonieren zwar, nach der Arbeit, die ganze Zeit (muahaha… 8 Stunden telefonieren- wer bietet mehr?!) aber so nach bald 5 Jahren wachsen einem dennoch sehr viele Online Bekanntschaften ans Herz (viele nenne ich bereits meine „RL Freunde“ nach mehreren Treffen).
Auch Soziale Kontakte über WoW sind, weiterhin, soziale Kontakte. Man kann sie nicht anfassen, und evtl. Mimik und Gestik sehen, aber es bleiben Menschen, mit denen ich mich normal unterhalte (-ololol rofl und Co zählen zu einer etwas…anderen Art der Kommunikationsweise).
Auch Süchtige haben Soziale Kontakte, die sie aber visuell nur durch Schrift sehen können. Und mal ehrlich- soviele verschiedene Menschen, wie man in WoW trifft, würde man im „RL“ wohl kaum treffen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich mich dort mit Leuten unterhalte, die HipHop, Techno und was nich alles hören- oder Gott als die geilste Sau ever betrachten… In RL würde ich nur dann mit Ihnen reden, wenn´s sein muss, weil ich nicht denken würde, dass ich mit denen klar komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit den 2 Wochen- es würde länger dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn jmd. so ein starker „Suchti“ ist, dann kann man von Monaten ausgehen.
Und Haare Schneiden ist nicht Metal! :X Und färben- entweder schwarz wie die Nacht, oder weiß wie der Schnee…!


Pfh… Gefühle…! Das ist nur´n Debuff, der deine Gedanken abstreifen lässt! (ach, ich liebe albern- dumme Kommentare von mir…)


Naja, zugegeben, ich denke schon noch an WoW, wenn ich Urlaub habe, dafür hab ich in meiner Gilde zu viele „Aufgaben“ übernommen, und dafür sind mir die Leute bereits zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen, als das ich´s einfach mal vergesse.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

K (:

Darauf kann und will ich jetz nix mehr sagen.


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Weil keine Lust? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. September 2009)

boha

mitzy fasse dich nächstes mal kürzer, sehr mühsam zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltunk (15. September 2009)

Ich bin dagegen. Außerdem ist WoW nichtmal so schlimm oder brutal, dass es ab 18 sein sollte..
Ich bin 15, doch benehme mich nicht wie ein Kiddy und habe auch das Recht, und will es auch haben (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), WoW spielen zu dürfen.. (:

MfG Kaltunk


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Weil keine Lust?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



(: Nein, aber 2 komplett verschiedene Ausgangspunkte. Das würde nur zu ner hetzenden Diskussion führen.

Weißt du, das mit dem "meine Leute wohnen weit weg" kenn ich selber. Mein bester Freund wohnt seit mittlerweile 6 Jahren 450km von mir entfernt in Wien, wegen dem Studium. Mein Liebster wohnt bis Dezember auch noch 402km von mir entfernt in Baden Württemberg - bis wir die Wohnung haben.

Aber ich hab auch hier Freunde. Die sind jetz war nicht ganz so toll wie die zwei Jungs, aber sie gebn sich Mühe ;D

Na auf alle Fälle - dadurch dass mein Schatz und ich atm in 2 verschiedenen Ländern sind (DE | AUT), ist das Telefonieren sauteuer (2€/min). Wir sehn uns nur an den Wochenenden momentan.. deshalb gehn wir Montags bis Donnerstags online (: Und nebenbei ins TS um wenigstens so etwas miteinander machn zu können. Aber sobald wir uns sehen geht kein Gedanke mehr an wow (trotz Protodrache, T9-Teilen, 6k+dps, 72 Reittieren und 10k Gold).
Ich leite ne Gilde auf Blutkessel - mit ihm gemeinsam - da sind wir ne ganz extrem zusammenhaltende Gemeinschaft. Wir haben nen mega Zusammenhalt und es is auch viel zu managen, was mich unter der Woche ingame ziemlich auf Trab hält. Aber trotzdem kann ich WoW am Wochenende und im Urlaub "ausknipsen" (:

Bei dir is das leider nicht der Fall, wie du oben geschrieben hast.
Deshalb würde ich dir höchstens dazu raten, dass du dir mal ne Woche frei nimmst oder so.. und deine Freundin besuchst. Ohne WoW, ohne Dailys, ohne irgendwas. Einfach RL genießen. Dann siehst du mal, wie extrem Freundin > WoW is (: So - dass du keinen Gedanken mehr dran verschwenden musst, nur weil du da drin ne nette Gilde hast.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Also bitte wenn der Süchtige selbst Schuld ist das er süchtig ist gäbs keine Pyschologen mehr.

Ein Kind raucht ja auch nur weil es will und nicht wegem dem Gruppenzwang oder weil es schon seid 11 Jahre Passivraucher ist.

Außerdem macht die Gesellschaft den Suchtie und nicht der Suchtie selbst und manchmal brettert soviel Sch.... auf einen zu das man keinen Ausweg mehr sieht u man irgendetwas braucht was einem wieder aufbaut.

Ich hatte gestern das Beispiel des Mobbingopfers dann ist er auch Schuld wenn er sich in die Virtuelle Welt flüchtet weil er kann ja so stark sein u sagen Hey du blöder Mobber hör auf damit BÄMMM merkst du was wenn dann noch Eltern überlastet sind u die Lehrer was willst du da noch machen


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Also bitte wenn der Süchtige selbst Schuld ist das er süchtig ist gäbs keine Pyschologen mehr.



Psychologen bringen dem Süchtigen auch bei *seine* Sucht *selbst* in den Griff zu bekommen, weil es reine Kopfsache ist. Die bringen nicht die Gesellschaft dazu sich zu bessern, sondern veruchen dem Süchtigen wieder ein klares Bild vor Augen zu bringen.



> Ein Kind raucht ja auch nur weil es will und nicht wegem dem Gruppenzwang oder weil es schon seid 11 Jahre Passivraucher ist.



Falsch. Ein Kind raucht wegen dem Gruppenzwang. Schluss Ende.
Kein Kind der Welt denkt mit 11 Jahren "so, und ich fang jetz an zu rauchen".
Das Kind wird von gleichaltrigen gehänselt weil es nicht raucht -> und schwupps raucht es um cool zu sein.



> Außerdem macht die Gesellschaft den Suchtie und nicht der Suchtie selbst und manchmal brettert soviel Sch.... auf einen zu das man keinen Ausweg mehr sieht u man irgendetwas braucht was einem wieder aufbaut.



Joah so rechtfertigen Drogensüchtige ihre Abhängigkeit.
Alkoholsüchtige Schläger ihre Ausraster.
Sexualstraftäter ihre Vergewaltigungen.

Das ist aber falsch. Die ganzen Menschen aus den 3te-Welt-Ländern müssten in Heroin baden, wenn das Argument nur 1% Wahrheit in sich drin hat. Denen gehts tausend mal schlechter als uns allen hier. Wenn jemand in Alkohol/Drogen/Schmerz/Virtuelle Welt/Kaufsucht ect flüchtet, ist er schlicht und ergreifend zu blöd um sich um sein Leben zu kümmern. Jeder Mensch weiß von klein auf dass diese Sachen nicht gut sind. Und jeder kennt die Nummer von der Rettung.. ein Anruf und du darfst ein paar Wochen auf Kur wenn du Depressionen hast. Und im nu bist du wieder fit.



> Ich hatte gestern das Beispiel des Mobbingopfers dann ist er auch Schuld wenn er sich in die Virtuelle Welt flüchtet weil er kann ja so stark sein u sagen Hey du blöder Mobber hör auf damit BÄMMM merkst du was wenn dann noch Eltern überlastet sind u die Lehrer was willst du da noch machen



Nein, aber er könnte sich damit auseinandersetzen.
Mobbing ist strafbar. Soll er ihn anzeigen. Soll er zum Lehrer gehn - im schlimmsten Fall werden Mobber von der Schule suspendiert - ne Zeit lang. Das Kind könnte sich beraten lassen, was es an sich selber ändern könnte um "anerkannt" zu werden. Mobbingopfer sind arm und meist total einsam und verzweifelt - aber intelligente Menschen machen da was.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Ich kann deiner Meinung nicht ganz folgen auf der einen Seite sagst du das die Gesellschaft (Gruppenzwang) jemand zur Sucht zwingt auf der anderen Seite das sie selber schuld bzw zu blöd sind u sich der Sucht hinwenden.

Und dein 3te Weltargument stimmt auch nicht was glaubst du was da in den Slums abgeht da wird Leim geschnüffelt um das Leben erträglicher zu machen o der nächste Schuß kommt damit man die letzte Vergewaltigung o das Anschaffen um an den Stoff zu kommen zu vergessen.

Und die haben nicht die Möglichkeit wie wir in der Westlichen Welt mal eben zur Kur zu gehen.

Na klar muß der Süchtige erkennen das er süchtig ist aber mal worst case angenommen er hat NIEMANDEN der ihn darauf hinweist dann kann man auch nen TopIQ haben man erkennt es nicht


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Gut, meine Freundin und ich sind zwar noch im selben Land- aber wir sind 600 Kilometer (ich Schleswig- Hosltein, sie in Hessen) getrennt. 
Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern, dass ich geschrieben habe, dass ich WoW am Wochenende und im Urlaub nicht „ausknipsen“ kann. Ich sagte, ich mache mir meine Gedanken, aber nicht, in welchem Bereich und wie stark.
Es ist Situations bedingt… Sei es, dass ich Techno höre, und an unseren allzeit b(e)reiten  Priester denke- der die Regel hat, pro wipe 1 Bier- oder wenn ich HipHop höre, an den ewig nörgelnden Schurken, der sich durch Stormwind schleicht.

Und den Urlaub plane ich nur mit meiner Freundin zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach so mal eben nehm ich keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Prinzip ähneln wir uns beide. Dein Freund ist weit weg (bei mir ist´s die Freundin). Ihr zockt gemeinsam- meine Freundin und ich auch.
Der einzige Unterschied ist: Ihr habt mehr Gold, Protodrache(n), T9 und einiges mehr an Reittieren + eine eigene Gilde… und wir beide haben 2 gemeinsame chars, keinen Protodrachen, kein T9, nur 2 Reittiere und sind zusammen in einer Gilde.
Nix für ungut, aber ich weiß nich, warum ich scheinbar der schlimmere bin, nur weil ich hin und wieder an die LEUTE in der Gilde denke (sprich, an existierende Menschen, die ich kenne)- oder denkst du nicht hin und wieder auch mal an deine Freunde, obwohl dein Freund da ist?


----------



## Malorus (15. September 2009)

wieso denken immer alle ,dass man die leute an die hand nehmen muss damit sich sich kein auabubu holen?
man lernt nicht das feuer heiß ist, ohne es einmal anzufassen.

man sollte den menschen beibringen, dass sie ganz alleine für ihre handlungen und entscheiden verantwortlich sind und auch alleine die konsequenzen tragen müssen.
z.b. du bist nicht fett, weil es mc donalds gibt , du bist fett weil du dich entschieden hast jeden tag dort 3 big macs zu essen; du bist nich pc süchtig, weil die böse computerspielindustrie die spiele süchtigmachend herstellt , sondern weil du nicht genug charakterstärke besitzt etc.

wenn man den menschen jetzt noch mehr das denken durch z.b. weitere/härtere altersbeschränkungen "erleichtert" wird, geht der kreislauf nur noch weiter. die menschen fangen auch bei anderen dingen nicht an selbst zu denken und erwarten hilfe für alles.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen. Außerdem ist WoW nichtmal so schlimm oder brutal, dass es ab 18 sein sollte..
> Ich bin 15, doch benehme mich nicht wie ein Kiddy und habe auch das Recht, und will es auch haben (
> 
> 
> ...




Es geht ja bei WoW in dieser Diskussion nicht um den Gore-Faktor, sondern viel mehr darum dass WoW generell ein großes Suchtpotenzial hat. Außerdem wurde hier ja auch schon desöfteren der erzieherische Aspekt angesprochen. WoW ist für viele junge Spieler nicht sehr geeignet, da gerade das Ausmaß an Streitereien sehr hoch ist und diese auf unterstem Niveau ausgefochten werden.

Aber WoW ist ja kein Einzelfall. Diese Diskussion wird einfach nur auf WoW beschränkt, da wir uns hier in einem Forum für dieses Spiel befinden. Das Suchtpotenzial besteht bei vielen Medien, sei es nun Internet, TV, Videospiele oder ähnliches. Diese Medien sollten grundsätzlich nicht als Erzieher-Ersatz dienen. Denn wenn die Eltern sich keine Zeit nehmen und die Kinder eben nur im Internet sind, kennen diese eben auch nichts anderes. Und auch gerade kleine Kinder sind noch sehr manipulierbar und was diese dann in den Medien aufschnappen, spiegelt sich bei ihnen in meinen Augen auch in der Öffentlichkeit wieder.

Viele Altersbeschränkungen werden ja auch gerade wegen der Manipulierbarkeit von Kindern gewählt. Ich will ja nicht alle Jugendliche über einen Kamm scheren, aber ich denke doch, dass es in vielen Fällen zutrifft. Schaut euch doch einfach mal an, wieviele Mädchen, z.B. wegen so einer Scheiße wie "Germany's Next Topmodel" magersüchtig werden, nur weil sie suggeriert bekommen, sie haben so auszusehen. Oder schaut doch mal in den Bereich Musik. Ich kenne in meiner Gegend viele kleine Kiddies, die Hip Hop hören und sich unter aller Sau benehmen, weil gerade Sender wie Viva oder MTV diese Videos ausstrahlt und man ihnen ja damit mitteilt "wenn du dich so verhältst, dann bist du 'ne richtig coole Sau!".

Das ist halt mal ein Beispiel, wie Medien z.B. auch Süchte (wie die erwähnte Magersucht) aber auch diverse Verhaltensattitüden an sein Publikum bringt.

Und ich denke an einer solchen Stelle muss wirklich die Erziehung greifen. Problematik ist nur, dass Eltern sich mit vielen solchen Dingen leider nicht auseinandersetzen. Und gerade hier muss man schauen, wie man das Problem löst. 

So... das war's soweit mal wieder von meiner Seite aus. Gibt bestimmt Leute, die meine angeführten Beispiele für schwachsinnig halten, aber das ist mir halt ganz spontan eingefallen. Gibt sicherlich noch sinnvollere Beispiele.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> wieso denken immer alle ,dass man die leute an die hand nehmen muss damit sich sich kein auabubu holen?
> man lernt nicht das feuer heiß ist, ohne es einmal anzufassen.
> 
> man sollte den menschen beibringen, dass sie ganz alleine für ihre handlungen und entscheiden verantwortlich sind und auch alleine die konsequenzen tragen müssen.
> ...




Ganz so pauschal kann man das sicherlich nicht sagen, dass man Menschen nicht immer an die Hand nehmen soll. Du hast zwar recht, dass erwachsene Menschen genug Verstand haben sollten Dinge in ihrem Leben alleine Regeln zu können. Aber wir reden ja hier nicht nur von Erwachsenen sondern auch von Kindern!

Und natürlich hast du auch Recht, dass ein Kind lernt, dass die Herdplatte heiß ist, wenn es sie anfasst. Aber man muss Kinder auch mal an die Hand nehmen. Oder würdest du zum Beispiel dein Kind (wenn du mal eins haben solltest) alleine über eine stark befahrene Straße schicken und sagen "so... jetzt sieh zu, wie du über die Straße kommst... wenn du erwischt wirst, weißt du, dass du was falsch gemacht hast".

Man muss für solche Dinge immer ein gesundes Mittelmaß haben. Eine Dauerüberwachung bringt da sicherlich auch nichts. Wenn man dem Kind nur auf der Pelle hängt, dann wird es sich sicherlich auch nicht sehr vorteilhaft entwickeln.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber ich weiß nich, warum ich scheinbar der schlimmere bin, nur weil ich hin und wieder an die LEUTE in der Gilde denke (sprich, an existierende Menschen, die ich kenne)- oder denkst du nicht hin und wieder auch mal an deine Freunde, obwohl dein Freund da ist?



Das hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt (:
Du hast es nur etwas hm.. onlinebezogen ausgedrückt. So aufs Motto "die onlinefreunde sind > all, an die denk ich auch im Urlaub - und an wow - und an die Gilde".

Hehe, ich sag ja nicht dass das falsch ist.
Es ist nur.. irgendwie schade, dass WoW so tief im Gehirn verankert ist, weißt du?
Ich mein, wenn das doofe Lied von David Guetta im TV rennt, denk ich automatisch an nen Kerl aus der Gilde weil ich den deshalb mal so aufgezogen hab ^^ Aber da denk ich dann nicht an seinen Charakter und an WoW - sondern an ihn als Menschen. Ich leite die Gilde und bin dafür verantwortlich dass was läuft - aber im Urlaub würd ich nicht eine Minute daran denken, weil meine ingame-Aktivitäten nix mit meinem RL zutun haben solln.

Zudem ich sagen muss - ich hab auch hier in der Firma eine richtig wichtige Position und arbeite wöchentlich meine 45 Stunden (: Und wenn ich Urlaub hab, denk ich auch keine Sekunde an die Arbeit, obwohl da viele Verpflichtungen sind. Hehe.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

@Lieblingsgotti (:

Das wär doch mal ne Erziehungsmethode!

"So Junge, jetzt lässt du dich von nem Bus anfahren, dann weißt du das nächste Mal, dass Autos gefährlich sind. Und dann trinkst du ne Flasche Vodka dann siehst du nachher dass Alkohol bäh is. Und eine Schachtel rauchen - aufeinmal! Sonst ziehts nicht ein. Und wenn du das nicht machst, gibts nix zum fünften Geburtstag!" XD

Learning by Doing? ^^
Näääh..


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Und dann kannst du ihn noch auf die Strasse stellen mit nen schild zum mitnehmen damit die Pädophilen auch was von ihm haben u er nicht mit Fremden mitgeht.


Wenn du so Argumentierst ist für dich Kinder kriegen eine Sünde u Abttreibung die Erlösung


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt (:
> Du hast es nur etwas hm.. onlinebezogen ausgedrückt. So aufs Motto "die onlinefreunde sind > all, an die denk ich auch im Urlaub - und an wow - und an die Gilde".
> 
> Hehe, ich sag ja nicht dass das falsch ist.
> ...



Ne, meine Freundin ist > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kommen meine Freunde, sei´s in WoW oder in RL. An WoW bzw. die Gilde- und dahergehend die Menschen denke ich auch im Urlaub, wie gesagt, aber ich stehe nicht auf und sag zu mir „Hmm… Was wohl der olle Beaver gerade macht…?“

Wer ist David Guetta?^^ Ich glaube, dass ist nicht so ganz meine Musik Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber- es ist schade, dass du bei Situation X an Person A denkst? Ich find´s eher schön… Andauernd heißt es, man kümmert sich nicht genug um Menschen, denkt nicht an sie- hingegen denken wir sehr wohl an sie. Nur haben die meisten schlichtweg schiss, jmd. zu sagen „Hey, ich mag dich“, bzw. offen zu sagen, dass Person A (wenn wir dabei bleiben) einem ans Herz gewachsen ist…

An die Arbeit denke ich dafür oft genug^^ sei´s nach´m Feierabend, beim zocken, oder wenn ich Urlaub habe, da geb ich mir nix. In meinem 1. Lehrjahr hab ich während des Urlaubs auch gearbeitet *schulterzuck*


----------



## Stroog (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Bla blablabla blabla
> 
> 
> Man kann es nicht abstreiten dass WoW wohl das größte Suchtpotential aller RPG's hat. Aber würde es nicht "ansehnlicher" werden, wenn man mit der Altersbegrenzung etwas strenger umgehen würde? (:
> __



Also Ich persönlich glaube nicht das WoW ein grösseres Suchtpotenzial hat als z.B. Runes of Magig oder irgend welche anderen MMO's. Ich ich behaupte jetzt ganz einfach mal das es warscheinlich auch offline Spiele gibt die ein ähnliches Suchtpotenzial haben. Was allerdings richtig ist ist die Tatsache das WoW das grösste MMO ist das es zur Zeit gibt - wobei es sicherlich irgendwelche Asiagrinder geben wird die ähnliche hohe Spielerzahlen haben.

Suchtpotenzial ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gleichzusetzen mit Spielerzahlen oder Ähnlichem. Wenn in 100 verschiedenen kleineren MMO jeweils 5000 süchtige rumrennen ( nur so als Bespiel) - und diese Zahl wird grade in Asien wohl eher noch höher sein - dann ist da das Suchpotenzial mindesten genauso gross... Ausserdem ist es eine Frage wie anfällig jemand für so etwas ist - Ich für meinen Teil kann gerne am Wochenende mal 24std Sessions WoW abhalten - und spiele teilweise auch mal 10-12 Stunden... ABER und jetzt kommt es - ich kann durchaus auch mal eine komplette Woche Pause einlegen. Desweiteren gehen bei mir Familie, RL Freunde und meine beiden Katzen eindeutig vor. Süchtig machen kann vieles - Computerspiele definitiv auch... Ich glaube aber nicht das ein AB18 das Problem löst... das hört sich wie leider so oft eher nach Stimmungsmache im Wahlkampf an. Wir haben definitiv andere Probleme - wenn man die lösen würde hätte man sicherlich auch nicht soviele Computersüchtige...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich kann deiner Meinung nicht ganz folgen auf der einen Seite sagst du das die Gesellschaft (Gruppenzwang) jemand zur Sucht zwingt auf der anderen Seite das sie selber schuld bzw zu blöd sind u sich der Sucht hinwenden.




Wer sich auf einen Gruppenzwang einlässt, der ist selbst Schuld.
Man kann immer noch die Courage und den Willen haben sich dem zu widersetzen. 

EDIT: Desweiteren wollte ich damit nur anführen, dass Medien im generellen die Zuschauer sehr stark manipulieren.

Das geschieht auch schon bei den Nachrichten. Da wird Angst bei den Menschen verbreitet. Unter Angst lassen sich Menschen am leichtesten beeinflussen. Als Beispiel die Schweinegrippe, die so hochgepusht wurde von den Medien. Die ist nicht schlimmer als auch die normale Grippe. An der sterben nämlich auch Menschen. Und jetzt wird es bald einen Impfstoff geben und die Leute werden sich dagegen impfen lassen, weil in den Medien panik verbreitet wird. Dinge wie MKS, BSE, Vogelgrippe und Schweinepest, darüber redet kein Schwein mehr, weil es in den Medien nicht mehr aktuell ist. Das ist Schnee von gestern.

Die Medien im Allgemeinen haben nun mal verdammt viel Macht und sowas wirkt sich letztendlich auch bei Videospielen aus.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Wer sich auf einen Gruppenzwang einlässt, der ist selbst Schuld.
> Man kann immer noch die Courage und den Willen haben sich dem zu widersetzen.



warum spielst du WoW

wann hast du das letzte mal Gruppen von Kids beobachtet für die ist es wichtig Beachtet u Geachtet zu werden da sie sonst Ausßenseiter werden


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

@Tweetycat: Wär schön wenn auch du es schaffen würdest mal nen intelligenten Post zu machen.




Mitzy schrieb:


> Wer ist David Guetta?^^ Ich glaube, dass ist nicht so ganz meine Musik Richtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is son Technofuzzi ^^ meine Richtung ises auch nicht. Ich bin ne Metmischende headbangende Grindcoregrunzsau :} <3



> An die Arbeit denke ich dafür oft genug^^ sei´s nach´m Feierabend, beim zocken, oder wenn ich Urlaub habe, da geb ich mir nix. In meinem 1. Lehrjahr hab ich während des Urlaubs auch gearbeitet *schulterzuck*



Naja :} Lehrzeiten sind ja auch was anderes.
Irgendwann, wenn deine Überstundenzahl im Jahr gleich hoch is wie die Anzahl der Urlaubsstunden, würdest du am liebsten alles hinknalln. Geht aber nicht.. deshalb is der Urlaub ja auch da (: zum Abschalten.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> warum spielst du WoW
> 
> wann hast du das letzte mal Gruppen von Kids beobachtet für die ist es wichtig Beachtet u Geachtet zu werden da sie sonst Ausßenseiter werden



Kein Deutsch
Kein Inhalt
Kein intelligenter Post.

-Error-
Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.
Computer konnte ihre Frage nicht verstehen.
beeep. beeeep. *crashdown*

*rauch* *rosa elefanten streichel* *rumschwirr* *nom nom nom*
HEEELGAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/offtopic off


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> warum spielst du WoW
> 
> wann hast du das letzte mal Gruppen von Kids beobachtet für die ist es wichtig Beachtet u Geachtet zu werden da sie sonst Ausßenseiter werden




Ich spiele WoW als Zeitvertreib, wenn wirklich keine Alternativen vorliegen. Desweiteren kann ich über WoW aber auch mit Kumpels ein wenig die Zeit vertreiben, die aufgrund des Studiums nicht mehr in der nähe wohnen und ich sie somit nicht häufig sehe. Und natürlich spiele ich WoW auch, weil es eine gewisse Faszination ausübt.

Kids, die sich als Außenseiter fühlen gibt es überall. Aber das Gesellschaftsbild, wie unsere Gesellschaft auszusehen hat wird von den Medien propagiert. Ich habe bei meinem letzten Beitrag noch einen EDIT verfasst, falls dieser dich interessiert. Viele Kiddies müssen z.B. ein Ed Hardy Shirt haben, weil sie sonst nicht akzeptiert werden. Und wer propagiert bitte diesen Zustand?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Kein Deutsch
> Kein Inhalt
> Kein intelligenter Post.
> 
> ...




Gut hätte vielleicht die Frage so stellen sollen 

Warum hast du mit WoW angefangen zu spielen


Und noch was ich würde mich ja gerne mit dir geistig duellieren aber ich sehe du bist unbewaffnet


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Gut hätte vielleicht die Frage so stellen sollen
> 
> Warum hast du mit WoW angefangen zu spielen



Nein du sollst einfach nur intelligente Posts zum Thema bringen.
Deine Posts sind entweder Flames oder Mist. sorry.



> Und noch was ich würde mich ja gerne mit dir geistig duellieren aber ich sehe du bist unbewaffnet



 Wow, den Spruch hast du dir aber toll bei nem EMP-TShirt abgeguckt.
Nichtmal flamen kannst du mit eigenen Worten *kopf schüttel*
__

btt:

Ich finds wirklich wichtig dass Kinder nicht ihre Kindheit vorm PC verbringen.
Wie wäre is zB mit ner "Zwangs-Zeitbegrenzung" - so wie sie  zurzeit von den Eltern festgelegt werden kann - für alle zwischcen 12 und 18? (:
Mit 12 höchstens 3-4 Stunden am Tag, ab 14 dann höchstens 4 Stunden, ab 16 dann 5-6 Stunden.
Wochenende frei gelegt. Da kann ja immer schlecht Wetter und nix los sein.

Und ab 18 dann free.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

hast du dir deinen verursachten Thread mal komplett durch gelesen o bist du erst heut früh wieder eingestiegen.

Und über meine geistigen Fähigkeiten kannst du dir keine Meinung bilden da du mich nicht kennst.


Mir gehts nur auf den Sack wenn ich sehe das die Verantwortung für Sucht entweder bei der Person o beim Suchtmedium gesucht wird und nicht in der Gesellschaft u das Private Umfeld


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Danke für deinen Beitrag der wieder keinen interessiert.
Kannst du jetzt endlich wieder ontopic kommen? Ansonsten such dir halt nen Thread im Offtopic-Bereich, da findest du bestimmt Freunde.

Danke!!


----------



## Æxodus (15. September 2009)

Egal welche Alterbeschränkung das Spiel behalten oder neu bekommen wird, Minderjährige werden es trotzdem zocken können.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mir gehts nur auf den Sack wenn ich sehe das die Verantwortung für Sucht entweder bei der Person o beim Suchtmedium gesucht wird und nicht in der Gesellschaft u das Private Umfeld




Hier wurden schon oft genug auch die Eltern erwähnt. Oder gehören die für dich nicht zum privaten bzw. sozialen Umfeld?

Die Gesellschaft wurde hier auch schon indirekt angesprochen, aber die wird ja eigentlich durch unsere Medien geformt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag der wieder keinen interessiert.
> Kannst du jetzt endlich wieder ontopic kommen? Ansonsten such dir halt nen Thread im Offtopic-Bereich, da findest du bestimmt Freunde.
> 
> Danke!!



Ich suche keine Freunde den die hat man

Und wenn du mutig bist mache den Thread im Offiziellen WoW-Forum auf mal schauen wie lang der Thread da seine Daseinsberechtigung hat da wette ich drauf das der Thread nach 2 Seiten wegen Flames geschlossen wird.

Außerdem war es ganz klar, das auch das Thema Sucht zum Thema hier wird den damit hängt die geforderte Altersbeschränkung zusammen u nicht wegen Amokläufern


----------



## Chinchin91 (15. September 2009)

die sucht kann in jeder altersgruppen auftreten. schon klar das jüngere schüler geschützt werden sollte damit sie sich erst mal auf die schule kontzentrieren aber man kann nicht sagen das man alle unter 18 oder 16 von wow ausschließen sollte. es sollte lieber von blizz eine überprüfung der spielzeit dieser jugendlichen und kinder stattfinden und ab einer bestimmten spielzeit eine sperre einführen. evtl dann für diese einen geringeren preis für das abo.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Und wenn du mutig bist mache den Thread im Offiziellen WoW-Forum auf mal schauen wie lang der Thread da seine Daseinsberechtigung hat da wette ich drauf das der Thread nach 2 Seiten wegen Flames geschlossen wird.



Bei deiner Grammatik fällt das Lesen echt schwer.
Wenn du schon vom offiziellen redest -> Geh doch da hin!
Die Seite geht bei mir nicht, somit hinfällig.
Zudem is die community da komisch.


> Außerdem war es ganz klar, das auch das Thema Sucht zum Thema hier wird den damit hängt die geforderte Altersbeschränkung zusammen u nicht wegen Amokläufern



o.O wtf amokläufer?
wovon zum teufel laberst du eigentlich?

ein passender post. ich bitte dich.
poste irgendwas passendes, sinnvolles - oder geh in nen anderen thread.
so kommt hier alles durcheinander.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> In China gibts da schon ganz extreme Einschränkungen, so droppen zB keine Items mehr, wenn man länger als 5 Stunden online ist. Nur durch eine 5stündige Offline-Pause, wird der ursprüngliche Stand wiederhergestellt.


Das wär nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Also ich sag mal ganz objektiv betrachtet: Ja, WoW ist für mindestens 10% der unter 18jährigen Gamer mehr als nur ein Spiel, man sollte da echt Einschrämkungen einführen ... Allerdings wär´s teilweise auch für "Erwachsene" nich verkehrt xD ...

Die China-Lösung gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Nimophelio (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> wofon zum teufel laberst du eigentlich?


/flame on
Es heisst Wovon 
/flame off


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> /flame on
> Es heisst Wovon
> /flame off



Verschreiben darf man sich 1x in hundert Jahren oder?
Mein lieber 13jähriger unfreundlicher Ex-Gildengenosse - nachdem wir dich endlich in der Gilde losgeworden sind, musst du mich doch nicht hier anschreiben oder? (:

Und wo bleibt das ontopic?


----------



## Nimophelio (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Verschreiben darf man sich 1x in hundert Jahren oder?
> Mein lieber 13jähriger unfreundlicher Ex-Gildengenosse - nachdem wir dich endlich in der Gilde losgeworden sind, musst du mich doch nicht hier anschreiben oder? (:
> 
> Und wo bleibt das ontopic?


Ich bin 16 nicht 13. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es war ja eher so das ich euch losgeworden bin oder nicht? Ich bin ausgetreten ich wurde nicht rausgeschmissen. 
@topic: Eigtl eine gute Sache auch wenn ich wie viele Vorposter nicht daran glauben würde das sich auch nur irgendwer daran halten würde. Man müsste eine Möglichkeit einführen Eltern besser zu informieren über die "Elterliche Freigabe"-Funktion. Das würde vielleicht auch ein wenig einhalt gebieten.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ich bin 16 nicht 13.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Die WoW-Community ist komisch aber die machen doch erst das Spiel und immerhin spielst du ja auch also bist du auch komisch oder??

Es ist ganz einfach Verbote/Einschränkungen verhindern keine Süchte sondern fördern sie weil verbotene Früchte halt mal köstlicher sind als erlaubte.

Ich hab auch Wolfenstein als 15jähriger gespielt weil es Verboten war.

Denn in dem Alter von 12-18 ist man voll in der Pupertät und will die Grenzen ausreizen die man von der Gesellschaft auferlegt bekommt.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. September 2009)

Was genau willst du damit sagen Belphega?


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Jau, dann bau dir halt ne neue Identität hier (: Is nimmer mein Bier.
Wenn du anstand hast, bezahlst du btw Dirk die Schulden zurück.




Nimophelio schrieb:


> @topic: Eigtl eine gute Sache auch wenn ich wie viele Vorposter nicht daran glauben würde das sich auch nur irgendwer daran halten würde. Man müsste eine Möglichkeit einführen Eltern besser zu informieren über die "Elterliche Freigabe"-Funktion. Das würde vielleicht auch ein wenig einhalt gebieten.



Hm.. jap, wurde schon gesagt.
Aber das Problem ist einfach, dass Eltern heutzutage kaum noch Erziehungsmaßnahmen haben, welche ihre Kinder von so ner Sucht wegbringt. Ich wär ja eigentlich für ne Eltern-Schule.. Pädagogikmäßig.. Eltern habn Bildung teilweise echt bitter nötig wenn man sieht was auf der Welt so alles passiert..


----------



## Realtec (15. September 2009)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, dürfte wow sowieso schon ab 18 sein, denn verträge sind ab 18 erst tragbar.

Aber mal ganz nebenbei: was macht man da? RICHTIG! man gibt ein anderes alter an!
was macht man um sich spiele kaufen zu können die ein stärker eingeschrenktes usk siegel haben? RICHTIG! man fragt mama oder papa oder evtl gar einer der freunde, falls diese älter sien sollte.

dieses dämliche kiddy!111 wow sollte ab 18 sein!111 geschreie regt einen total auf und ist VÖLLLIG sinnlos, denn ich mein am anfang von wow gings ja auch? da hat sicherlich der gleiche prozentuale minderjährigen anteil gespielt, wie heute. Das problem an der sache ist, das heute sich ALLE wie scheiße benehmen und somit sich die leute nur anpassen.

Wenn ich im handelschannel lese, wie neulinge die eine frage stellen, geflamed werden,verarscht werden oder es dort sonstige ausartung gibt, die im grunde nur als ziel, die aufmerksamkeit anderer mitspieler beinhaltet, dann wunder ich mich auch nichtmehr, warum die leute alle so scheiße drauf sind.

im grunde zerstört IHR bzw WIR zerstören das spiel, ähnlich wie WIR irgendwann der grund sein werden warum alles zu grunde geht, weil wir uns gegenseitig mit genmanipulation,atomwaffen und lügen zustopfen


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Die WoW-Community ist komisch aber die machen doch erst das Spiel und immerhin spielst du ja auch also bist du auch komisch oder??



... das ist nonsense. Alles in allem. Die EU-WoW-Com macht nicht das Spiel - und alle lieber Ingameleute die ich kenne sind im wow-europe Forum nicht aktiv.



> Es ist ganz einfach Verbote/Einschränkungen verhindern keine Süchte sondern fördern sie weil verbotene Früchte halt mal köstlicher sind als erlaubte.



Das ist auch Märchenblabla.
Das is bei Dingen wie Rauchen etc so - bei Kindern.
Aber kein Erwachsener mit nem gesunden Maß an Gehirnvolumen würde auf die Idee kommen dass Verbotenes so unglaublich toll ist.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ... das ist nonsense. Alles in allem. Die EU-WoW-Com macht nicht das Spiel - und alle lieber Ingameleute die ich kenne sind im wow-europe Forum nicht aktiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und? Es geht doch darum das es Kindern verboten werden soll? Damit ist es kein Märchenblabla mehr.


----------



## Pe2199 (15. September 2009)

Das wird nichts bringen 

Wenn sie es nich Kaufen bzw anmelden dann tuen es mit sicherheit die Eltern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es is doch wie bei Alkohl und die Zigaretten, umso mehr es anderen verbietet umso intressanter wirds doch


MFG


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hm.. jap, wurde schon gesagt.
> Aber das Problem ist einfach, dass Eltern heutzutage kaum noch Erziehungsmaßnahmen haben, welche ihre Kinder von so ner Sucht wegbringt. Ich wär ja eigentlich für ne Eltern-Schule.. Pädagogikmäßig.. Eltern habn Bildung teilweise echt bitter nötig wenn man sieht was auf der Welt so alles passiert..



Oh sinds wieder die Eltern die Schuld haben dann aber auch deren Eltern. 

Aber finds gut die Eltern machen sich es einfach die geben einfach dem Staat die Schuld oder dem Verkorksten Schulsystem.

Die wiederrum veröffentlichen solche Studien und sagen das die Spielehersteller die Verantwortung übernehmen müssen.

Der Spielehersteller sagt hey die Eltern bestimmen doch wie und wann die Kinder spielen dürfen.

Oha wieder am Anfang


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ja und? Es geht doch darum das es Kindern verboten werden soll? Damit ist es kein Märchenblabla mehr.



Es geht darum dass Kinder geschützt werden solln.
Wenn WoW ab 18 is würden die Kinder es nicht spielen weils "woaaah ab 18" is, sondern weils ihnen gefällt.

Das ab18/ab16 soll ja nur zeigen, dass es vllt intelligenter wäre sich mehr mit dem Inhalt des Spiels zu befassen. Mit den Auswirkungen davon. Und ob es Kindern wirklich gut tut.

Aber ehrlich? Ein ab 12 Spiel, würd ich sogar nem 5jährigen in die Hand drücken.
Ab12 heißt lediglich dass der Spielinhalt für Kinder ab 12 Jahren empfohlen ist, weil der Inhalt etwa den Intelligenzstand eines 12jährigen als Mindestmaß voraussetzt. Deshalb gibts auch ab 12 Filme.

Aber ab 16 is dann schon ne Grenze zu "guck, das könnte für Kinder schädlich sein".


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Oh sinds wieder die Eltern die Schuld haben dann aber auch deren Eltern.



Ich habs langsam satt dir zu sagen dass du nur Müll rausbringst ._.
Wenn ein 12jähriges Kind Computersüchtig ist, dann SIND die Eltern schuld.
Die vernachlässigen ihre Pflichten.



> Oha wieder am Anfang



äh.. nein.
Du stellst hier ganz ganz unsinnige Thesen auf.
Die vorne und hinten keinen Zusammenhang habn..


----------



## Nimophelio (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Es geht darum dass Kinder geschützt werden solln.
> Wenn WoW ab 18 is würden die Kinder es nicht spielen weils "woaaah ab 18" is, sondern weils ihnen gefällt.
> 
> Das ab18/ab16 soll ja nur zeigen, dass es vllt intelligenter wäre sich mehr mit dem Inhalt des Spiels zu befassen. Mit den Auswirkungen davon. Und ob es Kindern wirklich gut tut.
> ...


Gut von der Seite hab ichs nicht betrachtet...


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Gut von der Seite hab ichs nicht betrachtet...



Und das ist das einzige auf das ich in dem Thread raus will ;}
Auf den Schutz der Minderjährigen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das is bei Dingen wie Rauchen etc so - bei Kindern.
> Aber kein Erwachsener mit nem gesunden Maß an Gehirnvolumen würde auf die Idee kommen dass Verbotenes so unglaublich toll ist.



Erwachsene ja die ticken anders weil sie wissen was Verantwortung ist und wofür man die trägt und zitiere nicht Sachen die du aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hast, ich habe von Kindern u Jugendlichen geredet im Alter von 12-20 Jahren den in dem Alter ist man Empfänglicher für Verbotene Sachen.

Obwohl manche Leute auch später die Erfahrungen mit Verbotenen Dingen machen.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Erwachsene ja die ticken anders weil sie wissen was Verantwortung ist und wofür man die trägt und zitiere nicht Sachen die du aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hast, ich habe von Kindern u Jugendlichen geredet im Alter von 12-20 Jahren den in dem Alter ist man Empfänglicher für Verbotene Sachen.
> 
> Obwohl manche Leute auch später die Erfahrungen mit Verbotenen Dingen machen.




Bitte Tweety, ich flehe dich an! Bis ich weiß wo die Ignore Funktion ist!
Denk nach bevor du etwas postest, reiß den Thread nicht so in den Untergrund..
Ich muss dir nach jedem Post sagen dass da nur Mist drin steht ._. Ich weiß nicht ob du es einfach nicht besser weißt, aber du schreibst soooo viel Unsinn. Es tut mir leid.. ich meins echt nicht böse du..

...im Alter von 12-20 ist man kein Kind.

Gesetzlich ist man von 0-6 unmündig, von 6-14 ein unmündiger Minerjähriger, von 14-18 ein mündiger Minderjähriger und ab 18 vollständig geschäftsfähig. Lt. Gesetz!

Laut Einschätzung kann man in der heutigen Zeit nichtmal mehr 16jährige als "Kinder" bezeichnen.
Und mit 18/19/20 is man auch nimmer "Jugendlich". Das sind Birnen-Äpfel-Diskussionen.
__

Das mit "empfänglicher für verbotene Sachen" hört nur auf, weil die Jugend dann mit 18 plötzlich Angst hat im Knast zu landen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich habs langsam satt dir zu sagen dass du nur Müll rausbringst ._.
> Wenn ein 12jähriges Kind Computersüchtig ist, dann SIND die Eltern schuld.
> Die vernachlässigen ihre Pflichten.
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage warum wurde das Kind Computersüchtig sag jetzt nicht weil es die Eltern zugelassen haben 

Hast du mit 12 Jahren alles deinen Eltern erzählen können GZ dann hattest du ne Super Kindheit 

Außerdem wenn du mal deine Brille abnimmst und genau liest wirst du merken das ich der gesamten Gesellschaft die Schuld gebe u nicht alles auf die Eltern abwälze.

Es sind verdammt viele Zahnräder die Zusammengreifen damit ein Kind sich in die virtuelle Welt flüchtet statt draussen zu leben.

Wir haben leider eine verdammt Kinderfeindliche Gesellschaft heutzutage.


----------



## Whitechapel (15. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Altersbeschränkung bringt null!
> 
> Wieso?
> 
> ...



Wow ist aber ein Spiel was du dir kaufen musst um es Spielen zu können,
weil ich auch denke dass irgendwelche Privatserver nicht den Reiz ausmachen,
wie das richtige Spiel.. 

Und ich hab eigentlich die Erfahrung gemacht das heutzutage beim Verkauf
von Spielen etc sehr wohl auf Altersbeschränkungen geachtet wird.. 

Das hält zwar nicht alle ab, aber viele..


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage warum wurde das Kind Computersüchtig sag jetzt nicht weil es die Eltern zugelassen haben



... doch genau deshalb.
Hätten die Eltern mehr Grips, würden sie die Sucht erkennen und handeln.



> Hast du mit 12 Jahren alles deinen Eltern erzählen können GZ dann hattest du ne Super Kindheit



o.O Nein, ich versteh aber zum 200sten Mal den Zusammenhang nicht.



> Es sind verdammt viele Zahnräder die Zusammengreifen damit ein Kind sich in die virtuelle Welt flüchtet statt draussen zu leben.



Ne du.. ich hätte als Kind auch 20h am Tag die Sims spieln können..
Weils Spaß macht. Aber auch ein Kind muss lernen dass es Pflichten gibt und nicht alles Spaß ist.



> Wir haben leider eine verdammt Kinderfeindliche Gesellschaft heutzutage.



Aha. Quelle?
Ne du.. das stimmt auch mal überhaupt nicht o.O


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Bitte Tweety, ich flehe dich an! Bis ich weiß wo die Ignore Funktion ist!
> Denk nach bevor du etwas postest, reiß den Thread nicht so in den Untergrund..
> Ich muss dir nach jedem Post sagen dass da nur Mist drin steht ._. Ich weiß nicht ob du es einfach nicht besser weißt, aber du schreibst soooo viel Unsinn. Es tut mir leid.. ich meins echt nicht böse du..
> 
> ...



Und wieder fail mit 18 19 20 ist man nochlange nicht Erwachsen u das Jugendstrafrecht steht bis 21 zur Debatte aber das muß ein Sachverständiger feststellen ob man nach Erwachsenen Strafrecht in den Bau geht es wurden sogar 24 Jährige nach Jugendstrafrecht Verurteilt siehe Klotzwerfer


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

Ich denke in diesem Thread will niemanden den Kindern und Jugendlichen das Spielen komplett verbieten. Ich habe als Jugendlicher gerne Videospiele gespielt und mache das heute auch noch. Ich denke das wird mich auch noch lange verfolgen. Es geht hier wirklich nur darum, dass man den Kindern ein gesundes Maß zugrunde legt.

Meine Güte... ich habe in jungen Jahren auch Spiele gespielt, die eine Altersfreigabe über meinem Alter hatten. Aber ich habe immer in einem "gesunden Maß" (falls man es so bezeichnen kann) gespielt.

Kinder sollen ja davor bewahrt werden da zocken zu exzessiv zu betreiben. Aus sowas kann wirklich schnell eine Sucht werden. Und Süchte (vllt. nicht alle aber viele) schaden dann nicht nur der betroffenen Person selbst sondern es hat auch Auswirkungen auf das soziale Umfeld.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Hmm Kindergärten bekommen Auflagen das die Kinder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten raus dürfen, Spielplätze werden dicht gemacht weil es zu Laut ist.

Eltern bekommen keine Wohnungen weil sie Kinder haben gibt genug Fälle aber ich werde dir nicht die Aktenzeichen raussuchen zu den Urteilen.


----------



## Jaqcis (15. September 2009)

An sich würde ich es gut finde, wenn wow eine Altersfreigabe von 16 bzw 18 Jahren hat.
Da man oft den(sage ja nicht bei jedem) man den Altersunterschied merkt bzw die Gesprächsthemen-
ABER es so hinzuleiten wie der Herr Doktor Pfeiffer, seine Frau und andere Pappenheimer,
finde ich falsch(Das sind dene Ihre Meinung, aber Handfeste Fakten sind es nicht).
Sicherlich hat WOW Suchtpotential wo manche Erwachsene aber auch sehr viele Minderjährige
nicht mit umgehen können.
Das können aber auch andere Spiele und Meden/bzw Artikel von sich behaupten.
Wenns nach so Sachen gehen würde, dürfte man eig gar nix machen, da inzwischen sovieles 
Suchtfördernd ist.
Denke wenn man ein gesundes, soziales Umfeld hat, ist man nicht so Anfällig, als wenn
man sagen wir mal man immer alleine ist / man sich mit den leuten net versteht.
Es hängt von verschiedenen Kriterien ab, ob man Süchtig wird oder nicht.
Um das alles zu ändern mit altersfreigabe, müssten man alles bearbeiten und das würde
an unsere Gesellschaft rütteln wo viele(rede von allen bereichen) sich nicht
mit abfinden werden.

Wenn man merkt das man sagen wir mal zuviel videospiele etc. konsumiert,
sollte man es dementsprechend reduzieren z.B. auf das wesentliche konzetrieren:
Freunde ,Familie,Schule, Arbeit usw.
Man kann den Kindern und Jugendlichen auch nicht verbieten(wenn man es will kommt man irgendwie daran)
aber man sollte es von Gesellschaft her(Engeres umfeld wie auch nicht so engeres) es so machen,
das man eben wieder Anreiz hat sich z.B. wieder für zukunft zu interessiern.
man merkt immer öfter das die Perspektiven von den jungen Leuten naja nicht gerade rosig sind und das 
man dann evtl denkt warum soll ich mich auf das Ziel oder das hinbewegen wenn es sowieso nix bringt.
Mir ging es vor 3 Jahren ähnlich das ich gleich nach der Arbeit sofort bzw schnell an WOW tran bin,
das lag aber daran, das ich durch die Arbeit wenieger zeit für Freunde und ander Dinge hatte und umgekehrt.
Als ich dann mehere Wochen keine Zeit hatte wegene urlaub usw, hat es mir nicht gefehlt aber habe gemerkt das dadurch wenn
ich zuhause war und freunde auch keine zeit hatten ich eben statt fernseher an pc bin da im fernsehen ja kaum
mehr was gutes kommt.

lg.

S.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Und wieder fail mit 18 19 20 ist man nochlange nicht Erwachsen u das Jugendstrafrecht steht bis 21 zur Debatte aber das muß ein Sachverständiger feststellen ob man nach Erwachsenen Strafrecht in den Bau geht es wurden sogar 24 Jährige nach Jugendstrafrecht Verurteilt siehe Klotzwerfer



Ich hab auch nicht gesagt dass man da Erwachsen ist.
Bitte lies doch die Beiträge einfach..

Zudem, werden 24jährige nach dem normalen Strafrecht verurteilt.
Außer sie bauen so nen kindischen Mist (vom geistigen her), dass man noch nach dem Jugendstrafgesetz handelt, weil man die geistige Reife des Menschen mit dem eines Jugendlichen vergleicht.

Der Klotzwerfer wurde lt. Jugendstrafrecht verurteilt, weil man gesagt hat, dass kein Mensch der den Verstand eines Erwachsenen hat auf die Idee kommen würde einen Klotz von ner Brücke zu werfen. Der wurde als geistig minderwärtig angesehen. Quasi als geistig eingeschränkter Spinner.

Und da hilft nunmal nur ne Jugendstrafanstalt wo er erzogen wird.
Der Knast bringt da nix. Da tut die Justiz was gutes mein Lieber.


----------



## Ellordian (15. September 2009)

huha, bis ich mich hier durch diesen fred gelesen habe, bin ich ein alter mann geworden und somit (selbst bei usk18) alt genug wow zu spielen. super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal spaß bei seite, ich habe erst mit knapp 26 mit wow angefangen. spiele es selber recht regelmäßig und versuche wie jeder (ob suchti oder nicht) mich zu verbessern.

aber ob mich oder einen jugendlichen unter 16 jahren irgendeine usk oder warnschilder auf den hüllen davon abgehalten, mag ich bezweifeln. begründung hierfür ist sehr einfach. ich habe nicht einfach so damit angefangen. sondern weil es freunde spielen. erst einer, der hat uns davon erzählt dann haben wir es auch probiert und so weiter. und damit ist doch schon der erste schritt getan, sich über sämtliche beschränkungen hinweg zu setzen und auch irgendwie an das spiel zu kommen und es zu spielen.

für mich gibt es zu dem gesamten thema nur eine ganz klare ansage. solange der content und die darstellung wie bisher sind, kann es ruhig bei der bisherigen freigabe bleiben. eines muss jedoch allen ELTERN klar gemacht werden. ihr müsst auch mal in das zimmer eurer kinder schauen, was sie da machen. blizzard hat nicht umsonst die funktion "elterliche freigabe" in das spiel implemtiert. das soll allen eltern die möglichkeit geben, das spielverhalten der kinder zu steuern/ zu beeinflussen.

daher hier ganz offiziell die bitte an alle eltern, schaut in die zimmer eurer kinder, redet mit ihnen, macht ihnen fehlverhalten o.ä. klar und nutzt die euch gegebenen funktionen.

off-topic: genau das gleiche habe ich zur zeit im freundeskreis als gesprächsthema. der sohn eines Freundes ist 12 (fast 13) und will unbedingt wow spielen. sein vater hat angst, das der junge aber das spiel zu sehr in den vordergrund stellt. habe ihm die möglichkeiten aufgezeigt wie er das spielverhaltzen seines sohnes beeinflussen kann. darauf hat er gesagt, dass  er nicht will , dass sein sohn die ganze zeit vor der kiste hängt. habe ihm wieder erklärt das er mit der "elterlichen freigabe" genau das beeinflussen kann. jetzt hat er seinem sohn ein kompromiss vorgeschlagen. wenn seine noten sich verbessern, von 3 auf 2 im schnitt darf er es spielen, solange seine noten nicht darunter leiden und er weiterhin sinen anderen interessen (fussball) nachgeht.
da konnte ich meinem freund nur applaudieren. so stelle ich mir wirklich die elterliche fürsorge vor. eltern die nicht einfach bestimmen und sich mit den kindern beschäftigen und ihnen auch freiheiten anbieten. so sollten es alle eltern angehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hmm Kindergärten bekommen Auflagen das die Kinder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten raus dürfen, Spielplätze werden dicht gemacht weil es zu Laut ist.



... sehe wieder keinen Zusammenhang.



> Eltern bekommen keine Wohnungen weil sie Kinder haben gibt genug Fälle aber ich werde dir nicht die Aktenzeichen raussuchen zu den Urteilen.



Gleichfalls.

Kinder sind schwierig.
Und Kinder machen Lärm und ne Menge Probleme.
Dass es ein gemeiner Grund für ne Wohnungsabsage ist, weiß wohl jeder - aber man muss es in nem gewissen Maße auch verstehen.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Ellordian schrieb:


> habe ihm die möglichkeiten aufgezeigt wie er das spielverhaltzen seines sohnes beeinflussen kann. darauf hat er gesagt, dass  er nicht will , dass sein sohn die ganze zeit vor der kiste hängt. habe ihm wieder erklärt das er mit der "elterlichen freigabe" genau das beeinflussen kann. jetzt hat er seinem sohn ein kompromiss vorgeschlagen.




Das ist mal ein Vorbild von Vater!
So kann auch mit der Erziehung nix schief gehn.

Sein Sohn hat nen Teil von Freiheit gewonnen (er darf Spielen und sein Vater zahlt es sogar) - aber er muss in der Zeit davor/danach, seinen Verpflichtungen nachgehn.

Sag ihm schöne Grüße und ich find ihn klasse (:


----------



## Rainaar (15. September 2009)

BTW:

Zum Thema Sucht:

Zu meiner Zeit hätten Eltern stolz erzählt das ihr Kind ein Buch nach dem anderen verschlingt. Joar---ne echte Leseratte.

Heute haben Eltern ja schon Angst ihr Kind könnte "Lesesüchtig" sein, wenn es den neuen Harry Potter in 3 Tagen durchhat.


Sucht is ne ernste Sache, aber nicht wenn der Begriff für jeden Mist und jede noch so unbedeutende Profilneurose irgendwelcher Leute missbraucht wird.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ... sehe wieder keinen Zusammenhang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe für sowas leider kein Verständnis denn es jammert jeder rum das er mal keine Rente bekommt aber die Kinder von Heute sind die Arbeiter von Morgen oder etwa nicht.

Aber wenn sich da nix ändert wird Deutschland ganz schnell Leer werden.


----------



## Schnatti (15. September 2009)

Aus der Sicht einer Mama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Große ist zwar erst 5 aber auch sie kennt Computerspiele sowie Wow (nicht gleich meckern, lesen)
Sie hat einen eigenen PC, an dem sie am Wochenende Kindgerechte Spiele spielen kann wie Biene Maja (z.. Ich finde es wichtig das sie frühzeitig lern mit einem PC klar zu kommen, ihn zu bedienen aber auch das es Regeln geben muss. Sie hat eine bestimmt Zeitvorgabe und dannach ist Schluss ausser! Sie fängt an frustriert rumzubrüllen....und ab und an erstellt sie sich an meinem PC einen Gnom mit Rosa zöpfen und rennt mit dem durchs Startgebiet...auf jedenfall...spielt sie von mir kontroliert und das wird auch so bleiben. Sie kann gerne Computer spielen auch WoW (oder ähnliches) sobald ich der Meinung bin dass es sie nicht belastet. Aber es wird klare Grenzen geben. 

Wichtig sind mir: Klare Zeiten, kein Rumbrüllen (ohja das passiert manchmal *g*) und vorallem das andere..das wichtigere SPielen nicht ausser acht zu lassen. Diese Regelnw erden sich auch nicht ändern eh sie 18 ist. Nur das Zeitfenster wird größer werden.

Und das wichtigste find ich für meinen Teil ist...das ich ihr vorlebe das Der Rechner nicht das wichtigste ist. WoW zocken wenn Bettzeit ist bei den Kleinen, selber nicht zu viel spielen..ein Vorbild sein. 

Mit diesen Regeln habe ich keine Bedenken dass sich da eine Sucht entwickelt..und wenn doch dann hab ich es im Griff..weil ich es kontroliere. 

Kann mir also keiner erzählen, das die Eltern keine Kontrolle haben...sie müssen wollen, sie müssen sich auf den Kampf einlassen. Zur Not, wie früher, die Tastatur abschliesen. (Die Alten HAsen kennen das sicher noch)


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Vorbild von Vater!
> So kann auch mit der Erziehung nix schief gehn.
> 
> Sein Sohn hat nen Teil von Freiheit gewonnen (er darf Spielen und sein Vater zahlt es sogar) - aber er muss in der Zeit davor/danach, seinen Verpflichtungen nachgehn.
> ...




/sign

In meinen Augen auch schon mal ein recht vorbildliches Verhalten.
Ich hoffe nur, dass es auch fruchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Gutes Beispiel Schnatti


----------



## Rainaar (15. September 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Kann mir also keiner erzählen, das die Eltern keine Kontrolle haben...sie müssen wollen, sie müssen sich auf den Kampf einlassen. Zur Not, wie früher, die Tastatur abschliesen. (Die Alten HAsen kennen das sicher noch)



/sign

Und ja, da kenne ich noch. Allerdings gabs als ich 5 war noch keine Computer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280:

Bitte poste mal etwas zum Thema!
Oder irgendwas mit Zusammenhang!

Das ist alles sinnfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich flehe dich an.. bitte denk ein bisschen bevor du postest, ich kann so nicht diskutiern ._.
Deutschland leer? wtf.. ach.. ich gebs auf ._.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Meine Große ist zwar erst 5 aber auch sie kennt Computerspiele sowie Wow (nicht gleich meckern, lesen)
> Sie hat einen eigenen PC, an dem sie am Wochenende Kindgerechte Spiele spielen kann wie Biene Maja (z.. Ich finde es wichtig das sie frühzeitig lern mit einem PC klar zu kommen, ihn zu bedienen aber auch das es Regeln geben muss.



Das ist super (:
Besonders heutzutage, wo man im Berufsleben später einfach mit nem Computer umgehen muss.
Da machst du nen tollen Schritt. Hehe



> Kann mir also keiner erzählen, das die Eltern keine Kontrolle haben...sie müssen wollen, sie müssen sich auf den Kampf einlassen. Zur Not, wie früher, die Tastatur abschliesen. (Die Alten HAsen kennen das sicher noch)



:} Wenn deine große mal etwas älter wird, sieht die Welt vllt schon wieder anders aus.
Natürlich gibts auch einfach sehr gut erzogene Kinder, die da nicht bocken - aber die Pubertät macht aus so manchem süßen Kind irgendwann mal für wenige Jahre ein Monsterchen ;}


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Tweetycat280:
> 
> Bitte poste mal etwas zum Thema!
> Oder irgendwas mit Zusammenhang!
> ...



naja wenn die Argumente fehlen macht man halt sowas 

du machst es Einfach u sagst es wäre Gut wenn das Spiel eine höhere Altersbeschränkung hat bzw Die Eltern besser geschult werden müssen

Ich halt dagegen u sage das den Kindern Möglichkeiten sich SINNVOLL zu beschäftigen einfach genommen wurden sind.

Du sagst das die Eltern daran Schuld haben das ihre KInder Computerspielsüchtig sind weil sie es nicht überwachen.

Ich sage das es auch andere Ursachen dafür gibt und die Gesellschaft die Kinder zu den PCs treibt sei es wegen Mobbing o Kinderfeindliches Umfeld


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja wenn die Argumente fehlen macht man halt sowas



... du kannst einfach nicht deinen Verstand einsetzen. Du bist hier seit Zeiten offtopic und ich argumentier mir den Arsch weg. Und hör auf mit den Fullquotes, das nervt.

Und schreib im Word und lass die Rechtschreibüberprüfung drüber. Jeder Satz von dir hat nen Grammatik- oder Rechtschreibfehler x.X Das tut richtig weh..



> du machst es Einfach u sagst es wäre Gut wenn das Spiel eine höhere Altersbeschränkung hat bzw Die Eltern besser geschult werden müssen



Nein, ich sag es wär gut wenn die Altersbeschränkung nach oben geht, dass sich die Eltern eventuell mehr damit befassen und es nicht als "oh, ein ab 12 Spiel" abstempeln.



> Ich halt dagegen u sage das den Kindern Möglichkeiten sich SINNVOLL zu beschäftigen einfach genommen wurden sind.



Es gibt über 5000 Sportarten auf der Welt, zigtausend Instrumente. Man kann sich auch im Freien sinnvoll beschäftigen - ja auch mit Kumpels zuhause, oder in ner Kneipe. Oder mit der Familie oder sonst was. Du bringst es rüber als würden Kinder WOW spieln, weil nix andres da is.



> Du sagst das die Eltern daran Schuld haben das ihre KInder Computerspielsüchtig sind weil sie es nicht überwachen.



Sind sie auch. Wenn ihr Kind tatsächlich Spiel-süchtig ist, dann sind -nur- die Eltern Schuld.
DIE hätten es nämlich mit Eingriffen vermeiden können.



> Ich sage das es auch andere Ursachen dafür gibt und die Gesellschaft die Kinder zu den PCs treibt sei es wegen Mobbing o Kinderfeindliches Umfeld



Dazu führen kann alles.
Ein Streit mit Eltern, ein Streit mit Freunden, Tod eines Haustieres, was weiß ich.

Aber verhindern können es nunmal NUR die Eltern.


----------



## Gnorfal (15. September 2009)

Ich sage: Weg mit einer evtl. Altersbeschränkung!

Führt den IQ Test ein!
Alles unter 90 spielt dann was anderes als WoW.
Mist, das bedeutet ja, dass 90% der WoW Spieler umsteigen müssen....
(Bevor die Flames losgehen: nein, ich falle nicht in diese Zielgruppe)


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> (…)
> kein Rumbrüllen (ohja das passiert manchmal *g*) und vorallem das andere..das wichtigere SPielen nicht ausser acht zu lassen.
> (…)



Aber gerade das rumbrüllen ist doch schön^^… Spaß beiseite, aber aufregen ist doch schon fast wieder normal.
Mein Vater hat, als er damals am PC saß, auch „rumgebrüllt“ (wobei es auf die Definition von „brüllen“ ankommt- wann ist es „sich aufregen“ und wann ist es „brüllen“, ich trenne es voneinander), weil der PC GENAU in dem Moment gecrasht ist, als er mal gegen mich gewann (ohja- als 5-jähriger den eigenen Vater in einer Wirtschaftssimulation zu „besiegen“ hat durchaus stil- und einen frustrierten Vater… er hat´s bis heute nicht verkraftet *grins*).

Weiß nich- ich bin zwar selber noch kein Vater, noch will ich´s in der nächsten Zeit werden- aber nach meiner derzeitigen Einstellung würde ich meinem Kind erst sagen „Ok mein Freund, genug gezockt“, wenn er anfängt, wie wild rumzubrüllen und auf etwas einzuschlagen. Das schlichte „Schei* Allys, meine Fre**e warum muss ich gerade da sein… Damn… nur weil mein bester Freund die Horde nich mag, muss ich mit diesen gümmel Idioten versuchen, irgendwas annähernd zu packen…“- darüber würde ich noch hinweg sehen, und lediglich mit „Na mein Junge… läuft´s nich? Dann lass es lieber, ansonsten gümmelt sich der Stecker aus der Steckdose“.



Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich sage: Weg mit einer evtl. Altersbeschränkung!
> 
> Führt den IQ Test ein!
> Alles unter 90 spielt dann was anderes als WoW.
> ...


Dann wäre die Ally zu 80% ausgestorben, die Horde mit 20% weniger Leuten… Ne…


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja wenn die Argumente fehlen macht man halt sowas
> 
> du machst es Einfach u sagst es wäre Gut wenn das Spiel eine höhere Altersbeschränkung hat bzw Die Eltern besser geschult werden müssen
> 
> ...



Naja... dass es neben Computer, Internet und TV für Kinder keine Möglichkeiten
gibt sich zu beschäftigen halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Du hast sicherlich Recht, dass es Gegenden gibt, die nicht sehr kinderfreundlich sind, aber das ist bestimmt nicht überall so. Aus der Gegend wo ich komme sind Spielplätze sarniert worden, damit die Kinder auch dort ihre Zeit verbringen können. Außerdem gibt es für Eltern auch noch die Möglichkeit mit ihren Kindern z.B. Gesellschaftsspiele zu spielen, wenn es aus dem Spielplatz nichts wird. Möglichkeiten gibt es immer irgendwo.

Die Gesellschaft spielt sicherlich auch eine Rolle. Aber wenn das Kind von Mitschülern gemobbt wird, dann ist irgendwas bei der Erziehung der mobbenden Kinder falsch gelaufen. Ich würde z.B. niemanden auf seine Klamotten reduzieren, nur weil er Marken-Klamotten trägt. Leider machen das viele, da hast du recht, aber da muss dann auch mit einer entsprechenden Erziehung gegengewirkt werden.

Offtopic: Ich geh jetzt erstmal Mittagessen... werdet also erstmal ein Weilchen nix von mir zu lesen bekommen (ihr dürft euch ruhig freuen ^^).


----------



## Malakas (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie.. hm.. unklug.
> Das sind Kinder die geschützt werden müssten.
> Und Eltern, haben heutzutage zwar immer noch die Verantwortung, aber nicht sonderlich viel Durchsetzungskraft.
> Viele Eltern kennen sich mit dem Internet nicht aus. Andere wissen nichtmal wie Computer funktionieren.
> ...



neeee Belphega neeee
Wie du schon selbst sagts, es geht um Kinder und um deren Schutz. Genau da sind die Eltern in der Verpflichtung sich mit dem Internet vertraut zu machen(oder sogar dem Spiel, was sie ja ihren Kindern monatlich finanzieren).Ein Kind weiss selbst nicht immer was am besten für sich ist. Eltern dagegen sollten es wissen, haben ja auch die Kinder in die Welt gesetzt und ihnen das Geld für das Spiel gegeben.

Und es gibt die Möglichkeiten die Spielzeit zu reduzieren. Egal ob man dem Kind gut zuredet oder einfach den Stecker zieht. Eine Altersbeschränkung wird die Sache nicht lösen... 

Vielleicht sollte man einfach Gildenintern ein wenig verantwortung übernehmen und gerade jüngern Spielern ein wenig ins Gewissen reden : )


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Wenn die Eltern aber nicht an ihr Kind ran kommen weil es dicht macht, und das machen die meisten Teens in dem Alter sie erzählen ihren Eltern nichts.

Na klar sind manche Eltern überfordern aber nicht wegen ihrem Kindern sondern weil es auch noch andere Probleme gibt.

Und eine Altersbeschränkung ab 16 würde Eltern nicht zum nachdenken bringen sie werden einfach sagen Nein. Und in 2 Jahren gibs dann hier nen Thread das es ab 18 sein soll weil ja alle 16-18 Jährige süchtig sind.

Und dann wirds ab 18 u wer bekommt dann die Schuld ???

Das einzige was Blizz machen kann ist eine Infobeilage in denen Eltern über eventuelle Folgen aufgeklärt werden und Kontaktdaten für Hilfe wenn das Kind in den Suchtbrunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Wenn die Eltern aber nicht an ihr Kind ran kommen weil es dicht macht, und das machen die meisten Teens in dem Alter sie erzählen ihren Eltern nichts.



Dann gibts halt kein Internet.
Soviel Macht haben Eltern nachwievor.
Und wenn ein Kind so extrem bockt - lief schon vorher in der Erziehung was falsch.



> Und eine Altersbeschränkung ab 16 würde Eltern nicht zum nachdenken bringen sie werden einfach sagen Nein. Und in 2 Jahren gibs dann hier nen Thread das es ab 18 sein soll weil ja alle 16-18 Jährige süchtig sind.
> Und dann wirds ab 18 u wer bekommt dann die Schuld ???



Das glaubst du wirklich? ;}



> Das einzige was Blizz machen kann ist eine Infobeilage in denen Eltern über eventuelle Folgen aufgeklärt werden und Kontaktdaten für Hilfe wenn das Kind in den Suchtbrunnen gefallen ist.



o.O

"Liebe WoW-Zockerkinder-Eltern,

Blizzard möchte Sie darauf hinweisen, dass dieses Spiel zur Sucht werden kann. Nach dem Kauf dieses Spieles sollten Sie immer wieder nach ihrem Kind sehen. Immerhin sind schon Jugendliche an Kreislaufschwäche vor WoW gestorben - bzw auch 2 in China verhungert. Ein 8jähriger Junge sprang in den Tod, als er sich eingebildet hatte, dass er wie sein Magier mit einer Feder fliegen konnte.

Dies nur als kleine Warnung. Zudem sollten Sie Acht geben, ob ihr kleiner Bengel wirklich stets für die Schule lernt, da man Gold und Embleme später nicht gegen einen Job eintauschen kann. Danke dass Sie sich für den Kauf von World of Warcraft entschieden haben!

P.S.: Wenn Ihr Kind mal Stufe 80 erreicht hat, verschieben Sie das abendliche Familienessen bitte vor 18 Uhr oder nach 23 Uhr - zwischenzeitlich finden nämlich meistens Raids statt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Erziehungs-Killer"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. September 2009)

hehehe


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Du hast so Argumentiert das die Eltern zu doof zum erziehen sind wenn Kinder Computersüchtig werden wenn aber das Spiel ab 18 ist, wenn willst du dann die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben für die Sucht.


Aber ich muß zugeben ich hab bei deiner Version einer Infobeilage ein wenig schmunseln müßen.


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Lüge! Gold kann man eintauschen, und auch Gold-farm Erfahrung!
Chinafarmer :X


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Du hast so Argumentiert das die Eltern zu doof zum erziehen sind wenn Kinder Computersüchtig werden wenn aber das Spiel ab 18 ist, wenn willst du dann die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben für die Sucht.



Niemanden - aber da kann man dann wenigstens sagen:

Guck, du dummes Elternteil - das Spiel ist AB 18!!
Du hättest wissen müssen dass es für dein Kind nicht geeignet ist!
__

Ansonsten wärs ja so, dass die Eltern sagn könnten "ööööh.. das Spiel is ab 12, mein Kind is 13, mich trifft keine Schuld - alles Blizzards Schuld!!"
__

@Mitzy

Joah genau ^^
"Hallo Renate! Mein Kind hat jetz endlich sein Abi gemacht. Und jetzt macht er ein Jura-Studium! Und deiner?"

"Ach, der hat schon mit 5 angefangen zu arbeiten. Er arbeitet für GimmeWoWGoldAberDalli und is da Chinafarmer."


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Lüge! Gold kann man eintauschen, und auch Gold-farm Erfahrung!
> Chinafarmer :X




Hmm wie wäre es wenn du dich wieder vom Acker machst u wo anders Mist redest


----------



## Alpax (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wäre das kein guter Schritt?




JA !!!


Nur leider würde es im Endeffekt nix bringen weil...

Eine kleine Geschichte die sich genauso zugetragen hat...

Ein Freund der ebenfalls WoW gespielt hat, hatte kein Lust mehr weshalb er sich entschied seinen Account zu verkaufen ... über eBay 

Soweit so gut .. nur das krasse .. der Käufer:

___________

Ein Vater, der seinem 12 jährigem Sohn den Account mit 2 80er und einem 72er zum Geburtstag geschenkt hat für 450 Euro !!!

Soviel zum Thema ... afk kotzen -.-


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ein Vater, der seinem 12 jährigem Sohn den Account mit 2 80er und einem 72er zum Geburtstag geschenkt hat für 450 Euro !!!
> 
> Soviel zum Thema ... afk kotzen -.-



Kenn ich auch..

Ein Kumpel hat seiner Freundin zum Geburtstag das Epicmount geschenkt (300er Flugskill).
Die hat sich nen Ast abgefreut.. anstatt dass er mit ihr Essen geht oder so o.O

Hab auch schon Zeug gehört.. von Leuten die zum Geburtstag TCG-Codes bekommen (für Pets oder so), oder WoW-Gold im Wert von xyz Euro, oder oder oder...


----------



## Antagonist (15. September 2009)

Ich muss Malakas vollkommen zustimmen – wenn die Eltern erlauben, dass ihr Kind dieses Spiel spielt oder jenen Film schaut – dann sollen sie verdammt nochmal auch wissen mit welchen Inhalten sich ihr Schützling gerade auseinandersetzt. 

Altersbeschränkungen sind meiner Meinung nach ein Witz. Zum Beispiel die HdR- Film-Trilogie: abgetrennte Gliedmaßen, auch mal einen Kopf zwischendurch – ab 12… ah ja ich vergaß sind ja nur Orkse und das ganz ja nur ein Fantasysetting. In meiner Kinderzeit/Jugendzeit wäre diese FSK oder was auch immer nie und nimmer durchgekommen… - heute lachen die Kids drüber. 
Die Zeit ändert sich rasant und es ist nicht mehr möglich ein Kind „von außen“ zu schützen. Dazu bieten TV, Internet,… einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten für ein Kind an „nicht jugendfreies“ Material zu kommen. 

Den Eltern obliegt es die Kinder aufzuklären und sich mit den Inhalten auseinanderzusetzen. Und das jedes Kind in irgendeiner Form mal was „verbotenes“ zu Gesicht bekommt ist hoffentlich jedem Elternteil bewusst – das gehört zum erwachsenwerden dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

okay erstes Argument muß ich dir mal zu stimmen 

beim 2ten sag ich, das sagen nur Eltern die eh keine o kaum Verantwortung für ihr Kind übernehmen obwohl ich hoffe das da der %-Satz gering ist.

Aber es muß von allen Seiten her passen damit Kinder behütet, guterzogen aber auch frei aufwachsen können und hier seh ich Verbesserungsbedarf sei es beim Schulsytem, Staat und die gesamte Gesellschaft den die tragen auch Verantwortung


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

Also, erstmal finde ich es lustig, dass immer wieder ein IQ-Test gefordert wird, wenn es um die "reife" eines Menschen geht. Ein EQ-Test für Internetbenutzer wäre mir weit lieber.

Zum Thema WoW ab 18: Das halte ich für keinen richtigen Schritt, wenn es um "Suchtvorsorge" geht. Das ist einfach ein Punkt, an dem einzig und allein die Eltern in der Verantwortung stehen und darauf achten müssen, dass ihr Kind nicht zu viel Zeit vor dem PC verbringt und es andere Dinge nicht vernachlässigt. Ein kleiner Warnhinweis kann zwar helfen, wird aber die wenigsten Eltern (leider) interessieren.
Staat und Schule bieten meiner Meinung nach genügend "Freizeitaktivitäten", die nicht teuer sind und sich fast jeder leisten kann... genau so gut kann man für die Schule lernen, rausgehen, joggen, radfahren, mit Freunden spielen (z.B. die guten alten Brettspiele). Dass das kaum ein Jugendlicher mehr gerne macht liegt meist daran, dass die meisten einfach mit Fernseher und Konsole aufgewachsen sind und es nicht anders kennen und da kann man nicht wenn das Kind 14 ist plötzlich anfangen zu verlangen, dass es sich radikal ändert... da sind die Eltern schon früher gefragt.


----------



## Hollysbaby (15. September 2009)

Also, nun muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen:  

Lasst "Pfeiffer" mal aus dem Spiel und betrachtet die Sache nüchtern und neutral:  WIR als WoW-Zocker sind ALLE in gewisser Weise suchtgefährdet, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Ob nun 12 oder 18 oder 28 oder 38 ... ich kenne Kinder wie Erwachsene, denen das Real Life verloren ging und nur noch der Erfolg im WoW zählte.  Und auch ich als Spielerin der "älteren Generation >38 verbringe ehrlich gesagt enorm vie Zeit mit WoW.  ABER:  Ich habe die Zeit, gehe einem geregelten Job nach und vernachlässige auch weder fast erwachsene Tochter noch Haushalt ... doch letztendlich verbringt man einfach zu gern zuviel Zeit in der bunten, mit "Freunden" gesprickten WoW-Welt ...

Darum bin ich ehrlich gesagt recht angetan von den Praktiken in anderen Ländern, dass nach gewissen Spielzeiten "Zwangspausen" abverlangt werden, sei es durch "automatisches Abschalten", Itemleere oder ähnliches.

Ich als Erwachsene muss ehrlich sagen, wie sehr es mich immer wieder verwundert, ja schockt, wenn ich unter der Woche außerhalb der Ferien mal um 1 Uhr  oder später (bzw. früher - ich rede von nachts) on bin, weil ich Urlaub hab und sehe, wieviele Kids da noch voll aktiv sind ...

Und ich als Mutter einer fast erwachsenen Tochter muss ehrlich auch mal sagen:  Was ich als sich outende, ältere Spielerin ingame an Leidens- und Lebensgeschichten, Sorgen, Problemen aus allen Bereichen  von Kids zwischen 14 und 18 so im Vertrauen erfahre - manche Eltern würden sich erschrocken über sich selbst im Spiegel vergeblich suchen ... wenn sie so manches über ihre Kinder wüssten. Ich frage mich:  Wieso vertrauen die Kids Fiktivpersonen ingame mehr, als ihren eigenen Eltern ?  DAS sind Dinge, die nachdenklich machen ...  Manchmal denke ich, ich bin "Seelsorgerin" ingame, obwohl auch ich eigentlich nur entspannen will ... aber ich bins auch gern. Nur - da läuft eben alles auf, was meine "Vorschreiber" da oben geschrieben haben. Und:  Nicht immer "och nee nich schon wieder" ... sondern JA, stimmt schon, aber ... DENKEN !!!!!  Wir sind als Zockergemeinschaft auch verantwortlich füreinander ... so seh ich das.  

Selbstdisziplin hilft hier nicht ... und Altersbeschränkungen schon gar nicht. Das ist purer Blödsinn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Zum Thema WoW ab 18: Das halte ich für keinen richtigen Schritt, wenn es um "Suchtvorsorge" geht. Das ist einfach ein Punkt, an dem einzig und allein die Eltern in der Verantwortung stehen und darauf achten müssen, dass ihr Kind nicht zu viel Zeit vor dem PC verbringt und es andere Dinge nicht vernachlässigt. Ein kleiner Warnhinweis kann zwar helfen, wird aber die wenigsten Eltern (leider) interessieren.



Damit hast du recht.
Aber auch wenn es die meisten Eltern kalt lässt – solange eine Altersbeschränkung nur ein einziges Elternpaar davon abhält ihr Kind vorm Computer versauern zu lassen, hat es seinen Zweck getan. Wenn man immer davon ausgeht dass es „den Großteil nicht interessieren wird“ könnten wir alle Gesetze abschaffen und zusehen wie es weiterläuft.


> Staat und Schule bieten meiner Meinung nach genügend "Freizeitaktivitäten", die nicht teuer sind und sich fast jeder leisten kann... genau so gut kann man für die Schule lernen, rausgehen, joggen, radfahren, mit Freunden spielen (z.B. die guten alten Brettspiele).



Das dachte ich mir letztens ;}
Mein Freund und ich suchen grad die Einrichtung für die Wohnung zusammen und warn am Samstag in nem großen Einkaufszentrum. Wir haben uns – ohne Witz jetzt – ne Puzzlematte undn 2000 Teile Puzzle gekauft ^^ hat zwar zusammen 40 Euro gekostet, aber das wars wert. Zuhause haben wirs ausgebreitet, angefangen zu bauen, nebenbei was getrunken und Film geguckt – und gleichzeitig entsteht jetzt nach und nach unser Bild fürs Wohnzimmer ;} Und in dem Moment dachte ich wirklich nur eins..
FUCK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum hab ich das nicht schon viel früher wiedermal gemacht!

Es macht einfach so viel Spaß ;} besonders wenn mans gemeinsam macht. Haha


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (15. September 2009)

Hum was hab ich ab 13 gezockt... Alles mögliche was ab 18 ist. Diverse Egoshooter und Spiele so wie GTA. Probleme die Spiele zu kaufen? Fehlanzeige. Ganz selten fragt mal jemand nach einen Ausweis (für Spiele ab 12 ist mir des mit 15 passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und da gehst einfach in einen anderen Laden und kaufst es da. Bin eigentlich an alles rangekommen was ich wollte ohne einen Erwachsenen zu bemühen. Ist aber auch des gleiche wenn du Vodka an der Tankstelle kaufen gehst um Mitternacht weil auf der Party der Alkohol leer ist. Glaubst du da fragt jemand nach einen Ausweis? (Gut da war ich schon 18 aber eigentlich hätte er mal nachgucken müssen)
Einfach probieren und es klappt immer zu bekommen was man wollte. Hab auch schon andere begleitet die noch nicht 18 waren um meinen Ausweis vorzulegen wenn notwendig. Gewissenskonflikte? Ne hab ich nicht. Bin der Meinung die Altersfreigabe soll jeder so interpretieren wie er es vertragen kann. Wenn jemand es psychisch nicht verkraftet solche Spiele zu spielen dann soll er es nicht tun aber deshalb auch nicht einen 14 Jährigen von einem Egoshooter abhalten. Ich hab es sehr gut verkraftet und hab eine normale Schullaufbahn gehabt und studiere jetzt nachdem ich meinen Zivildienst gemacht habe. Hab auch 4-5 Stunden gezockt an einigen Tagen und mehr an anderen und es hat mir nicht geschadet. Psychische Störungen? Ich gehe natürlich gerne wie jeder Computerspieler der solche Spiele spielt mit meiner Ak47 in den Unterricht und schieße auf alles was mich stört. Kleiner Scherz am Rande natürlich. In der Realität kann ich Blut von anderen nicht sehen und vertrage es nicht. Im Spiel stört es mich überhaupt nicht. Jeder mit etwas Grips kann klar zwischen Realität und Vitrualität unterscheiden und weis wo er seine Grenzen setzten muss in Zeitfragen.

Suchtgefahr von solchen Spielen die ab 18 sind? Weis nicht ich hab mehr Tetris gezockt damals als später die Gewaltspiele. Unbedingt Tetris auch erst ab 18 freigeben! Suchtgefahr! Und dann auch noch Mario und die anderen spiele für Jugendliche/Kinder. Guckt mal wie lang einige da ewig spielen. Wenn ich Wii mit Fam & Friends zocke bekommt man jetzt sogar alle x Minuten so eine Meldung ob man nicht mal eine Pause machen will. Sogar Nintendo hat scheinbar gemerkt, dass die harmlosen Spiele auch einige Leute zu viel zocken.
Und dann sperrt auch noch das Fernsehen. Wenn ich sehe was sich manche Leute da angucken. Ich sag nur die Sendungen die Nachmittags laufen im Rtl2 Genre. Irgendwelche bescheuerten Serien die bei der 3000 Folge immer noch Geschichte aufbrühen. Noch schlimmer sind diese Realityshows wo sich unbedingt die Teilnehmer blamieren und blosstellen müssen. Gibt genügend Leute die nach dem Essen um 18 Uhr bis 23 Uhr vorm Fernseher sind. Und auch Kinder (die sogar noch vorm Abendessen einige). Fernsehen müsste auch erst ab 18 sein so süchtig macht des. Ich zum Glück hab kein Fernseher mehr. Hatte eh nur die Nachrichten im Zdf geguckt die man ja prima online gucken kann jetzt.

Und jetzt meint man 4-6 Stunden Wow sind Sucht. Ich sitze viel lieber 4 Stunden Abends mit echten netten Leuten im TS als sinnlos vorm Fernseher zu sitzen und mich verdummen lassen. Außerhalb des Raids zockt man in der Regel eh nur wenn man Zeit zu verschwenden hat. Wie oft ist man da nur /afk in Dalaran und guckt alle 10-15 min mal ob was läuft und macht was anderes nebenbei.

Um alles zusammen zu fassen Altersbegrenzungen sollten wenn nur eine Empfehlung sein und nicht mehr. Jeder ist der einzigste der für siche selbst entscheiden kann was gut ist. Und nur er kann seine Spielzeit kontrollieren.


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Damit hast du recht.
> Aber auch wenn es die meisten Eltern kalt lässt – solange eine Altersbeschränkung nur ein einziges Elternpaar davon abhält ihr Kind vorm Computer versauern zu lassen, hat es seinen Zweck getan. Wenn man immer davon ausgeht dass es „den Großteil nicht interessieren wird“ könnten wir alle Gesetze abschaffen und zusehen wie es weiterläuft.


Das sehe ich ein, wenn es im den Inhalt des Spiels geht... es gibt Dinge, die sollten Jugendlichen unter 18 nicht zugänglich sein. Wenn es jedoch um die Zeit geht die das Kind im Internet verbringt sind die Eltern gefragt. Und mal ehrlich... wenn es nicht WoW wäre wär es ein Chat, ein Forum, ein anderes Spiel, wohinter sich ein suchtgefährdetes Kind verkriechen würde. Nicht das Spiel ist Schuld, sondern die Lebensumstände.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Hum was hab ich ab 13 gezockt... brabblbrabblbrabbl


Alles nicht zum Thema (: Hier geht’s nicht um „unter 18 ist verboten“ sondern „Liebe Eltern, guckt euch an, was ihr euren Kindern gebt“.



> Suchtgefahr von solchen Spielen die ab 18 sind? Weis nicht ich hab mehr Tetris gezockt damals als später die Gewaltspiele. Unbedingt Tetris auch erst ab 18 freigeben! Suchtgefahr!


Du machst deine eigenen Argumente lächerlich.
Glaubst du mit sowas nimmt dich jemand ernst?



> Und dann sperrt auch noch das Fernsehen. Wenn ich sehe was sich manche Leute da angucken. Ich sag nur die Sendungen die Nachmittags laufen im Rtl2 Genre. Irgendwelche bescheuerten Serien die bei der 3000 Folge immer noch Geschichte aufbrühen.


Im Fernsehen gibt’s auch Nachrichten, Musiksender, Dokumentation etc. Auch Fernsehen kann bilden.
Und die komischen Serien – wems gefällt.. süchtig sein kann man da auch nicht, wenns gradmal 30 min am Tag rennt oder so.



> Und jetzt meint man 4-6 Stunden Wow sind Sucht. Ich sitze viel lieber 4 Stunden Abends mit echten netten Leuten im TS als sinnlos vorm Fernseher zu sitzen und mich verdummen lassen


Auch für dich – es tut mir unheimlich Leid für dich, dass du außer Fernseh gucken und WoW keine Möglichkeit hast dir 4-6 Stunden deines Lebens zu vertreiben. Ich weiß nicht was in Menschen wie dich gefahren ist, oder ob ihr es einfach nur falsch ausdrückt – aber das.. ist ne Katastrophe o.O


> Um alles zusammen zu fassen Altersbegrenzungen sollten wenn nur eine Empfehlung sein und nicht mehr. Jeder ist der einzigste der für siche selbst entscheiden kann was gut ist. Und nur er kann seine Spielzeit kontrollieren.



Exakt und 12jährige solln btw auch selber entscheiden können ob sie Drogen nehmen oder nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Öh.. ne..


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Niemanden - aber da kann man dann wenigstens sagen:
> 
> Guck, du dummes Elternteil - das Spiel ist AB 18!!
> Du hättest wissen müssen dass es für dein Kind nicht geeignet ist!
> ...



Ach man, Belphe, warum flamest du mich nich wie die Tweetykatze280? Nun könnte man es ja fast so sehen, als ob es lustig war. Das könnte den werten Herren noch beleidigen, und als Spaßbremser aussehen lassen… Dabei ist er doch so cool… Neben Ihm frieren Vulkane zu…

Aber, lieber zum Thema, bevor mich Tweetykatze280 von dem „Acker“ drängt:

Auch mit Altersbeschränkung wird es nicht viel bringen. Die Kids können trotzdem ans Spiel. Und die wenigsten Eltern haben Lust/ Kraft/ Zeit sich um die Kinder zu kümmern, dass sehe ich spätestens an meiner Mutter, oder die meines besten Freundes.
Und das hat nichts mit keine Lust zu tun, sondern viel mehr damit, dass man heutzutage immer mehr Arbeiten muss, wenn man sich einen gewissen Stand beibehalten will- und wenn man erst Konsumsüchtig ist, dann will man sich natürlich seinen Stand weiter finanzieren (können). 



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hmm wie wäre es wenn du dich wieder vom Acker machst u wo anders Mist redest



Sehr geehrter Herr „Ich bin so klug und sag dir, was du zu tun hast“,
ich möchte hinweisen, dass ich mich mit Belphega fast den halben Morgen über das Thema unterhalten habe.
Des weiteren, wenn du mich flamen willst mein kleiner, möchte ich dich bitten, mich zu ignorieren, wenn es dir nicht gefällt, was ich schreibe.
Das hat man mir übrigens damals im Kindergarten beigebracht „Wenn jmd. zu dir etwas sagt, ignoriere es, wenn du es nicht in Ordnung findest.“
Insofern habe ich folgende Möglichkeiten, wie folgend zu argumentieren:
„mimimimi, oooh, armes kleines Bürschchen, wissu deinen Schnulli?“
Das wäre die eindeutig kindliche Aussage, die ich mir mit meinem Niveau nicht antue.
Des weiteren hätte ich noch:
„Ach geh einfach sterben Spacken“
Das wäre die reifere und coolere Art- da ich darauf aber auch Pfeife, und lieber so toll sein will wie du, mach ich´s wie folgt:
„Hmm… Samma Meister, wie wär´s, wenn du erstmal versuchst, deinen eigenen Regeln treu zu werden, und DANN andere belehrst?“
Ich möchte hierbei auf gegriffene Rechtschreib Flames nicht zurück greifen- ich find sie öde, wenn auch sie durchaus provokant sind, was ich durchaus attraktiv finde.
Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag, auf das dir nicht wieder jemand in deinen Kaffee pinkelt,
dein dich veralbernder Mitzy

P.S.: Einfach, weil es dazu gehört, und ich sowieso mit einem Flame zu dem Post, meiner Person oder ähnlichen Rechne: Heul doch.


----------



## Malakas (15. September 2009)

¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Jeder ist der einzigste der für siche selbst entscheiden kann was gut ist. Und nur er kann seine Spielzeit kontrollieren.



Das gilt nur für Erwachsene, wir reden aber über Kinder und Jugendliche. Der EINZIGE der das noch nicht gerallt hat, bist du. Ich hab mir mal den Fullquote gespart... tolle Selbstdarstellung und genau das schlechte Beispiel das Jugendliche eben nicht brauchen. 
Da bringt USK 18 auch nichts...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein, wenn es im den Inhalt des Spiels geht... es gibt Dinge, die sollten Jugendlichen unter 18 nicht zugänglich sein. Wenn es jedoch um die Zeit geht die das Kind im Internet verbringt sind die Eltern gefragt. Und mal ehrlich... wenn es nicht WoW wäre wär es ein Chat, ein Forum, ein anderes Spiel, wohinter sich ein suchtgefährdetes Kind verkriechen würde. Nicht das Spiel ist Schuld, sondern die Lebensumstände.




dann sollte man alle dafür Verantwortlich dafür machen den die Eltern sind nur die erste Instanz die den Finger am Ausknopf hat.

Wer ist für die Lebensumstände den Verantwortlich. Das Kind wird entweder mit dem Silberlöffel groß gezogen oder es muß sich den widrigen Umständen abfinden das seine Eltern keine Arbeit haben mal ganz extrem ausgedrückt.

Klar gibt es auch Beispiele wo ich mir an den Kopf greife und mich frage ob da die Evolution nicht besser selektiert hätte.

Aber das Problem von Verboten es muß Kontrolliert werden und wenn jmd erwischt wird darf derjenige nicht mit 40 Euro davon kommen


----------



## RegokGer (15. September 2009)

Machts ab 18, und mit Ausweiskontrolle, dh. jedesmal wenn der Account bezahlt/erweitert/erstellt wird, muss man seine Ausweisnummer eingeben, dann wird Kontrolliert obs der gleiche Ausweis ist wie auf dem Spiel eingetragen und obs Alter stimmt.

1. Verhindert man so Accountverkäufe usw.
2. Werden die wenigsten Fremden/Verwanten/Eltern Minderjährigen ihre Ausweise geben damit die nen Spiel ab 18 weiterzocken können.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> dann sollte man alle dafür Verantwortlich dafür machen den die Eltern sind nur die erste Instanz die den Finger am Ausknopf hat.
> 
> Wer ist für die Lebensumstände den Verantwortlich. Das Kind wird entweder mit dem Silberlöffel groß gezogen oder es muß sich den widrigen Umständen abfinden das seine Eltern keine Arbeit haben mal ganz extrem ausgedrückt.




-.- *Aspirin einwerf*

MIMIMIMI ich leb in ganz schlimmen Lebensumständen, deshalb bin ich WoW-süchtig.
Blödsinn!! Absoluter Blödsinn!!

"Ich hab keinen Job, deshalb bin ich WoW-Süchtig"
aka 
"Kein Bock mich ins Zeug zu haun, wow macht auch Spaß und das geht sich mit meinem Arbeitslosengeld aus".

"Ich hab ne Lernschwäche, deshalb bin ich WoW-Süchtig"
aka 
"Ich bin zu faul mich auf meinen Arsch zu setzen und ein Lernbuch in die Hand zu nehmen"

"Mein Vater schlägt mich, deshalb bin ich WoW-Süchtig"
aka
"Dafür hau ich jetzt den Allys aufs M0WL!"

"Meine Freundin is fremdgegangen!"
aka
"Mir egal, ich hab ja noch 10 Onlinefreunde die mir treu sind"
__

Dein Vater verprügelt dich?
Geh zur Polizei, geh zum Jugendamt, geh zu ner Krisenberatung, versuch mit ihm ein Gespräch zu suchen, pflege normale soziale Kontakte, versuch dein Leben weiterzuleben.

Deine Freundin geht fremd?
Raus mit dir! Du brauchst neue Leut um dich - zieh los mit deinen Freunden und lass dich von denen ablenken. Mach Sport! Das hilft wirklich.

Deine Arbeit geht flöten?
Bewerbungen schreiben. Tagtäglich. Geh zum AMS. Ruf bei allen Stellenanzeigen an die du finden kannst. Melde dich und tu was dafür!

Deine Noten in der Schule liegen flach?
GEH - ZUR - NACHHILFE.
__


Es is komplett egal wie wo was wann warum passiert.
Lebensumstände rechtfertigen für mich keine WoW-Sucht!
Zudem 90% der Probleme zuhause mit der WoW-Sucht anfangen..


----------



## hardrain86 (15. September 2009)

sry wenn ich grob antworte aber die ganzen antworten blablabla einige gefallen mir echt gut....
klar man kann es auf 18 heraufstufen bringt aber null solange sich eltern nicht dran halten bzw
es noch verkäufer gibt denen es am arsch vorbei geht!!!
davon mal abgesehen und außerdem haben shcon soviele jugendliche oder "kiddis" das spiel das eine
altersbeschränkung nur für neue anmeldungen gelten würde.
somit sind immer noch minderjährige im spiel drinne und ärgern werden sich trotzdem die spieler
in den raids bg´s ect!!!

ich entschuldige mich schonmal für die fehler im text aber auch danke fürs lesen und eurer anteilnahme ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

@Mitzy falls du es nicht gemerkt hast fand ich deinen Beitrag etwas fehl am Platze vorallem weil ich grade dabei war mit Bel zu diskutieren.

Ich habe nix gegen einen lockeren Witz um eine trockene Forendiskussion auf zuheitern aber dann möchte ich auch etwas sinnvolles danach o davor Lesen.

Und ich bin Rechtschreibflameresistent ich weiß das ich nicht so gut mit Kommas, Groß und Kleinschreibung klar komme und die neue Rechtschreibung ist auch nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Sry wegen dem doppelpost

aber irgendwie stand da grade ein IPS Error


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Bel du hast gerade 9 Gründe angeführt wodurch eine Sucht ausgelöst werden kann u das kann man auf alle Suchtmittel anwenden auch die Verboten sind.

Aber falls du es nicht gemerkt hast um aus diesem Teufelskreis heraus zukommen brauch man Hilfe aber wenn diese nicht durch das Umfeld kommt in dem sich der / die Süchtige befindet wird es verdammt schwer.


----------



## Gurengar (15. September 2009)

1. Wenn wir solche strengen Regeln wie in China einführen kommen wir einer Diktatur noch näher

2. Die spielen wollen können auch spielen. Egal ab welchem Alter es ist .


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> -.- *Aspirin einwerf*
> 
> MIMIMIMI ich leb in ganz schlimmen Lebensumständen, deshalb bin ich WoW-süchtig.
> Blödsinn!! Absoluter Blödsinn!!
> ...


/sign
Uuund zum xten mal zitier ich ein lied, alle mitsingen! 


> Deine Schuld
> Hast du dich heute schon geärgert, war es heute wieder schlimm?
> Hast du dich wieder gefragt, warum kein Mensch was unternimmt?
> Du musst nicht akzeptieren, was dir überhaupt nicht passt
> ...



Naja, das war mal zum thema "Ich mach nichts/spiele wow und reg mich auf das mein leben scheisse ist.

Und sry Tweetycat280, aber argumentieren + klare gedanken fassen ist wohl nicht deine staerke.
Ich waere uebrigens fuer Rhetorik als Pflichtschulfach.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich waere uebrigens fuer Rhetorik als Pflichtschulfach.



Rhetorik und verstärkt Deutsch! Ohne firlefanz mit Dichtungen und so Mist,
sondern Schwerpunkt auf Lesen und Rechtschreibung. Sowas sollte jeder normale Mensch einfach beherrschen.

Zudem wär ich ja auch noch für Pädagogik.
Ohne groß mit lateinischen Fremdwörtern umzuspucken, sondern Pädagogik im Sinne von "wie verhalte ich mich gegenüber meinen Mitmenschen". Von klein auf.

Und auch Lehrer sollten in den Sommerferien 2 Monate lang Pädagogikschulungen antreten müssen.
Das Verhalten is einfach so wichtig.. und keiner kapierts.. ._.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /sign
> Uuund zum xten mal zitier ich ein lied, alle mitsingen!
> 
> 
> ...



Naja die Genies der Vergangeheit wurden von ihren Mitmenschen auch nicht verstanden

Und komischerweise verstehen einige Leute meine Gedanken.

Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich Chemiker bin u an die Sachen anders heran gehe.


Jetzt muß der arme Staat seine Pädagogen wieder weiter bilden 

Hey machen wir es doch einfach wie in der DDR ab dem 6 Lebensjahr gehören die Kinder dem Staat die Eltern gehe beide Arbeiten das Kind hat eine Ganztagsbetreuung.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Naja die Genies der Vergangeheit wurden von ihren Mitmenschen auch nicht verstanden
> 
> Und komischerweise verstehen einige Leute meine Gedanken.
> 
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich Chemiker bin u an die Sachen anders heran gehe.




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

omg ich brech ab xD
steht das wirklich da? oder hat mir jemand was in den kaffee gemischt?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Bel ich sehe dein Niveau in den Keller gehen Schade soviel Potenial nur vergebens


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Bel ich sehe dein Niveau in den Keller gehen Schade soviel Potenial nur vergebens




o.O woher willst du was von nem potential wissen? aus dem forentext raus? lol.

Und.. lies dir bitte mal deine Beiträge auf den letzten 5 Seiten durch und sag mir was davon "Niveau" entspricht.


----------



## Maxam (15. September 2009)

Ich habe mit 11Jahren mit WoW angefangen bin 80 und raide(grad noch naxx).Spiele nun schon 1Jahr und neben den 33(34)Schulstunden in der Woche kann ich alles noch machen ich spiele 3-6 Stunden am Tag und würde mich nicht als süchtig bezeichnen da ich jeder Zeit noch was anderes machen könnte.Was aber stimmt dass ein großes Suchpotential  besteht,Fakt ist das es mehr die Personen trifft die eher nicht  sehr gut von anderen aufgenommen werden(wenig Freunde etc.).Wer schon 24,36,48 Stunden gespielt hat wird  richtige Wellen  festgestellt haben  wen es so stört muss ich halt etwas anpassen aber nicht jeder unter 18 kann nix.Wenn ich um 18 Uhr Raid hab dann ess ich alt gar nicht oder vorher und mich stört das auch das es dann manchmal heißt geht nicht muss Essen, aber wenn man grad noch nach Leuten für ne ini sucht kann man schnell weg ob man 2 oder 3 min später los kann ist egal


----------



## Raxon22 (15. September 2009)

auch wenn sie die spiele auf 18 jahre beschränken und sich ein kiddy es sich nimmer hollen kann geht er/sie zu seinen Geschwister/n die 18 oder älter sind und sagt kauf mir das mal


----------



## Malakas (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Naja die Genies der Vergangeheit wurden von ihren Mitmenschen auch nicht verstanden
> 
> Und komischerweise verstehen einige Leute meine Gedanken.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das ganze jetzt echt durchgelesen. Ich geb dir ein Tipp herr Chemiker. Halt deine Nase nicht ständig über irgendwelche Fläschen ...^^du labberst echt wirres zeugs. Das hat nichts mit genial oder missverstanden zu tun. Es ist einfach nur Bullshit ! sorry für meine ausdrucksweise ...


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

/sign @ malakas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Einiges Bel einiges 

Aber es ist eine Frage der persönlichen Erfahrung die man gemacht hat und in welchen Umfeld man verkehrt.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Ich seh wieder keinen Zusammenhang Tweety.
Erläutern bitte.

*popcorn weitergeb*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Ganz einfach wo ist man aufgewachsen u wie wurde man erzogen welchen Freundeskreis hat man oder hatte man das spielt alles eine Rolle.

Und was ganz wichtig ist, wie geht man durch die Welt und nimmt diese wahr mit den Augen eines Kindes, Teenies o Möchtegernerwachsenen Anfang 20. Oder versucht man mit den schwierigen Sprung zuschaffen alles im Ganzen zu sehen und die Gründe Objektiv zu analysieren.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Aaaaah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hm..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nix kapiert


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aaaaah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




warte Mal 10 Jahre dann wirst du anders denken 

oder Wähle die Linke weil dann kommt der Sozialismus wieder mit seiner Umfangreichen Kinder und Jugendbetreuung


----------



## Malakas (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wo ist man aufgewachsen u wie wurde man erzogen welchen Freundeskreis hat man oder hatte man das spielt alles eine Rolle.
> 
> Und was ganz wichtig ist, wie geht man durch die Welt und nimmt diese wahr mit den Augen eines Kindes, Teenies o Möchtegernerwachsenen Anfang 20. Oder versucht man mit den schwierigen Sprung zuschaffen alles im Ganzen zu sehen und die Gründe Objektiv zu analysieren.




Bezogen auf was verdammt ?`Sucht ? oder Chemie ...


ahhh ich habs Alterbeschränkung....neee das macht auch kein sinn


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> warte Mal 10 Jahre dann wirst du anders denken
> 
> oder Wähle die Linke weil dann kommt der Sozialismus wieder mit seiner Umfangreichen Kinder und Jugendbetreuung



LOL? xD

junge du schlägst mittermeier. wirklich jetz!

ich hab zwar keinen plan was du da laberst, aber ich könnt mich echt ne stunde drüber amüsieren ^^ hihi


----------



## Konov (15. September 2009)

Naja so schwer ist das nicht zu verstehen, was Tweety meint.

Ich denke, ich weiß, was er meint.
Da gibts eigentlich auch nicht viel zu erklären.... weiß jetzt nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen sein soll.


Umfeld und Entwicklung eines Menschen in allen seinen Lebenssituationen sind sicherlich bedeutend für deren Umgang mit Drogen und vergleichbarem.
Abgesehen davon weiß ich aber nicht, ob man es als bedeutenden Grund für Computerspiel Sucht bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Soldus (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ahoi (:
> 
> Ich hab heute ma die Wiki durchforstet um ne Quelle für etwaige WoW-Einnahmen rauszufinden.
> Dabei hab ich ein sehr sehr interessantes Statement gefunden.
> ...


bedenke erstens,dass nicht alle ''Kiddis'' nervtötend sind, denn gerade 12-18 Jahre sind ne Altersstufe die allgemein Pubertät gennant wird......will heissen Körper und Geist verändern sich......Damit will ich sagen, dass ein 15-17 jähriger überhaupt nichts mehr mit einem 12-jährigem zu tun hat....und dass es auch 12jährige gibt die durchaus in der Lage sind sich täuschend echt hinter der Fassade eines Erwachsenen zu verbergen. Da warscheinlich auch noch fast die Hälfte der Spieler von WoW minderjährige sind würde eine Altersbeschränkung auf 18 eine finanzielle Krise in Blizzard auslösen. Soviel dazu...und wenn es dem herrn Pfeiffer gelingt das EGo-Shooter Spiel World of Warcraft zu einer Altersfreigabe auf 18 zu überreden was mit Sicherheit nie der Fall sein wird... wir mir das sowieso scheissegal sein, da ich in Luxemburg lebe und nicht in Deutschland....


----------



## Allysekos (15. September 2009)

Pfeiffer hat schon verloren,kein WoW Spieler von so vielen wird ihn waehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein hoch auf Merkel! SPD ist scheisse!


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

Um meinen Gedanken nochmal aufzufassen:

Sicherlich ist das gesamte Umfeld Schuld, die Schule auf die ein Kind geht, mit welchen Leuten es seine Freizeit verbringt, etc.. Aber was ist, wenn das Kind Probleme in der Schule hat? Richtig, dann müssen die Eltern sich darum kümmern. Wird es gemobbt: Redet mit den Vertrauenslehrern, nehmt das Kind Notfalls von der Schule. Hat es schlechte Noten: geht mit dem Kind in die Nachhilfe. Laßt euch beraten, wo es kostengünstige Nachhilfe gibt. Im Notfall gibt es immernoch das Jugendamt. Das ist nicht nur da um Kinder wegzunehmen, sondern in erster Linie um zu helfen, wenn man Probleme hat. Sicherlich kostet es Überwindung so einen Schritt zu wagen, aber da muss man sich fragen: Was ist mit wichtiger, das Wohl meines Kindes oder mein Stolz?
Und ja, es gibt Kinder die sich lieber hinter den PC verkriechen und ihre Sorgen verdrängen als mit dem Eltern zu reden... aber gerade das ist der Punkt an dem die Eltern wirklich eingreifen müssen!


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> bedenke erstens,dass nicht alle ''Kiddis'' nervtötend sind, brabbel brabbel..




o.O darum gehts auch nicht


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Okay ich versuchs mal anders mit Jugendslang

Ironie ON:

Ey aalder wolld ihr mich WoW verbieten werd trotzdem zocken scheiß drauf was mei alder sagt der hängt eh anner pulle u mei Mudder muß anschaffe gehen. Sonst gibts nix scheiß staat alder hat Juz zugemacht und draußen ist zu kalt zum treffen mit chickas u so da ganck ich lieber Lowlever von kiddies

und wenn Account keine kohle hat klemm ich Gamecard bei mediamarkt oder zock CoD o Counterstrike beim konkret grassen kumpel wohnt eh im heim

Ironie OFF


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> @Mitzy falls du es nicht gemerkt hast fand ich deinen Beitrag etwas fehl am Platze vorallem weil ich grade dabei war mit Bel zu diskutieren.
> 
> Ich habe nix gegen einen lockeren Witz um eine trockene Forendiskussion auf zuheitern aber dann möchte ich auch etwas sinnvolles danach o davor Lesen.
> 
> Und ich bin Rechtschreibflameresistent ich weiß das ich nicht so gut mit Kommas, Groß und Kleinschreibung klar komme und die neue Rechtschreibung ist auch nicht mein Fall.



Naja, es gab keinen HInweis in diesem Post, dass du es lediglich so gesehen hast. Es wirkte eher wie "Halt den Mund, ich rede hier!"

Und deine Rechtschreibung selbst, bzw. deine Zeichensetzung habe ich nicht gemeint, ich sage sowas nur gerne, weil es provokant ist, und die Leute darauf reagieren.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Pfeiffer hat schon verloren,kein WoW Spieler von so vielen wird ihn waehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




autsch in sachen Internetüberwachung ist die CDU keinen Deut besser u die CSU (Schwesternpartei der CDU) wollt schon immer Onlinespiele strenger überwachen oder Verbieten zb Counterstrike Doom etc


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Okay ich versuchs mal anders mit Jugendslang
> 
> Ironie ON:
> 
> ...




O,o was willst du sagen?

.. omg.. du bist wirklich.. arm oO


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Sucht wird vom Umfeld gemacht und ein Verbot o. Altersbeschränkung bringen überhaupt nix. Die Gesellschaft muß da reifer und hilfsbereiter werden damit Kinder und Jugendliche gar nicht erst zu Süchtigen egal welcher Art werden.

Aber man macht es sich lieber Politikmäßig einfach und schiebt den Eltern/Gamehersteller den schwarzen Peter zu statt sich selber mal Gedanken darüber zu machen wieso Leute Suchtempfänglich sind und in den Teufelskreis hineingeraten.

Denn dann würden sie merken das Verdammt viel falsch laufen muß damit eine Sucht bei Kindern und Jugendlichen entsteht.


----------



## Harlech (15. September 2009)

Maxam schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 11Jahren mit WoW angefangen bin 80 und raide(grad noch naxx).Spiele nun schon 1Jahr und neben den 33(34)Schulstunden in der Woche kann ich alles noch machen ich spiele 3-6 Stunden am Tag und würde mich nicht als süchtig bezeichnen da ich jeder Zeit noch was anderes machen könnte.Was aber stimmt dass ein großes Suchpotential  besteht,Fakt ist das es mehr die Personen trifft die eher nicht  sehr gut von anderen aufgenommen werden(wenig Freunde etc.).Wer schon 24,36,48 Stunden gespielt hat wird  richtige Wellen  festgestellt haben  wen es so stört muss ich halt etwas anpassen aber nicht jeder unter 18 kann nix.Wenn ich um 18 Uhr Raid hab dann ess ich alt gar nicht oder vorher und mich stört das auch das es dann manchmal heißt geht nicht muss Essen, aber wenn man grad noch nach Leuten für ne ini sucht kann man schnell weg ob man 2 oder 3 min später los kann ist egal



Jeder wird behaupten, "er könne noch was anderes machen" - Ist nur wenn es wirklich sein soll, schwer.
Ohne dir was zu wollen (wobei ich 3-6 Stunden in deinem Alter wesentlich zu viel finde), aber so schleicht es sich halt durch, wenn du schon dein Essen verschiebst, oder
es gar nicht zu dir nimmst. Ist es da nicht schon so, dass es dich ein wenig gefangen hat.

Übrigens, dein Text wird lesbarer wenn du Absätze hinzufügst, ist halt angenehmer für die Augen.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, ein solchen Text hätte ich offen gesprochen bei einem 12 Jährigen nicht erwartet.
Edith: Um es nicht aus dem Zusammenhang zu reisse, ich habe nicht die Qualität des Textes erwartet, sry.

Gruß,

Harlech


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Okay ich versuchs mal anders mit Jugendslang
> 
> Ironie ON:
> 
> ...


Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass bei so einer Reaktion vorher schon einiges schief gelaufen ist? "scheiß drauf was mei alder sagt der hängt eh anner pulle u mei Mudder muß anschaffe gehen", wo wir wieder bei der Verantwortung der Eltern wären... danke also, dass du mein Argument unterstützt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

okay Lil bin woll etwas drüber hinausgeschossen Sry wegem dem unangebrachten Post

aber wenn schon die Eltern mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben (arbeitslos weshalb auch immer, Alkoholprobleme weshalb auch immer) wird es gleich schlimmer wenn ein Kind dazu kommt und sie sind leider überfordert.

Wie hieß der Spruch man kann nix für seine Herkunft /Eltern den die kann man sich schlecht aussuchen.


----------



## Harlech (15. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> wo wir wieder bei der Verantwortung der Eltern wären... danke also, dass du mein Argument unterstützt.



Das kann ich nur unterstützen, aber leider empfinden es manche als leichter Ihr Kind vor einem Rechner zu parken,
als sich auch um dieses zu kümmern. Traurig, aber leider Realität.

Meine Kurzen spielen kein Wow, dazu sind die auch nicht alt genug, aber die Regeln, wann an einem Rechner 
gespielt werden darf und wann nicht, die gibt es schon.

Mag autoritär sein, mag sonstwas sein, aber es gibt nun halt Reglen in der Gesellschaft und was passiert wenn Kinder,
ohne Reglen aufwachsen, das ist leider auch zuoft zu lesen. Wobei Sucht "nur" das ist, womit sie sich selbst Schaden.


Gruß,

Harlech


----------



## Dufurius (15. September 2009)

Also ich finde die Idee irgendwie suboptimal. Sieht man ja bei CS(S). Ist ab 16 (einige Versionen glaube ich sogar ab 18) und trotzdem besteht die CS Community zu 95% aus Jugendlichen unter 18. Warum? Ganz einfach. Was macht das kleine Baby wenn die Mami sagt es soll die Herdplatte nicht anfassen? Genau! Gerade weil die Mami gesagt hat dass es die Herdplatte nicht anfassen soll tut sie es weil das Verbot von der Mami die ganze Sache gleich noch Interessanter gemacht hat. Genau das gleiche hier. Viele Jugendliche kaufen sich das Spiel gerade weil es ab 18 ist und dass das ganze noch Interessanter macht für sie. Würde bei WoW nicht anders laufen. Außerdem finde ich dass jeder selbst, ob Jung oder Alt, über seine Kohle und über seine Freizeit entscheiden sollte. Die Idee mit einem Server ab 18 fände ich allerdings ganz nett, auch wenn das wohl sehr schwer bis gar nicht zu realisieren sein dürfte.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Wird einfach das Taschengeld gestrichen wenn man die Rechnung vom Mediamarkt sieht


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

Tweet, mit dir ist nicht zu reden.
Du kommst mit der "Politischen Keule", komisch dass du noch nichts ueber nazis gepostet hast, das ist ja auch so ein beliebtes "Argument"

Wenn du dich als was besseres siehst, schau in den spiegel, und "analisiere die Objekte wie sie sind", mit deinen Worten.
Du bist einfach nur selbstverliebt, und in den Posts argumentierst du nicht, sondern Beleidigst, gibst dumme vergleiche und schreibst wie toll du bist.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Dragon1 zeig mir nen Post wo ich beleidigend war 

Und ich habe auch nie behauptet das ich besser als andere bin nur das ich anders denke feiner aber kleiner Unterschied.

Und zur Politischen Keule dann würde ich auch eine Altersbeschränkung befürworten und nicht versuchen die Gesellschaft zu ändern und sie auf das Thema aufmerksam machen.

Den die Politik nimmt lieber die Hersteller und die Spiele als Sündenbock den deren Wählerschaft ist sehr gering


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bisher hab ich dich für jemanden gehalten, der denken kann, nach diesen Sätzen muss ich mine Meinung revidieren, denn auch du bist einfach nur ein verblendetes Spießerkind, das nicht einmal ansatzweise Wissen darüber besitzt, was in der menschlichen Psyche WIRKLICH vor sich geht.

Du nennst es "stark", wenn jemand zur Kompensation eines Problems mehr arbeitet ?
Ich nenne das VERDRÄNGUNG und das ist ganz sicher keine Stärke, sondern extreme Schwäche, die mittelfristig zur Sucht führt und sei es zur Sucht nach noch mehr Arbeit und damit noch mehr Verdrängung !

Auch die nachfolgenden Erwähnungen zeugen NICHT von Stärke, sondern ebenfalls von SCHWÄCHE, denn sie alle kaschieren das eigentliche Problem nur, OHNE es zu lösen.

Du erkennst dabei nicht einmal, das Teile aus deinem ersten Absatz "sich in ne virtuelle Welt verkriechen" und "wie ein Bekloppter arbeiten" exakt das Gleiche darstellt; die Vorgänge im Hirn sind die gleichen.


Genau an solchen großkotzigen Aussagen hapert es in der Gesellschaft allgemein, denn es gibt so unendlich viele "schlaue" Leute, die aber von der eigentlichen Materie absolut KEINE Ahnung haben und noch weniger WISSEN darüber besitzen, aber jeder _glaubt_ er oder sie hätte die Weisheit zu diesem Thema mit der ganz großen Schöpfkelle gefressen.

Es gibt nicht ohne Grund Leute, die in diesem Bereich studieren, wobei ich der letzte wäre, all denen auch wirklich Kompetenz zuzuschreiben, denn ich kenne unter meinen Kollegen genug Leute, die sich trotz Studium und damit wider besseren Wissens nicht anders verhalten als ihr hier, denen die wahren Gründe und damit der Mensch, der vor ihnen sitzt, scheißegal ist und die stur nach Lehrbuch vorgehen.


Jeder Mensch ist süchtig, JEDER, der eine mehr, die andere weniger und es stellt sich nur die Frage, in welchem Umfang sich diese SUcht auf das Leben auswirkt, nicht ob !

Jede Handlung, die ein Mensch ausführt und die über die tatsächlich nötigen hinaus geht, also essen, schlafen, trinken, kacken, arbeiten, die wichtigsten Klamotten kaufen usw. usf., haben das Potenzial eine Sucht hervorzurufen.

Es gibt nicht ohne Grund die Unterscheidung zwischen Süchtigen und Schwerstabhängigen und meine Darstellung, das JEDER Mensch in irgendeiner Form süchtig ist, die mag vielleicht überzogen sein, aber das ist sie nicht ohne Grund.

Jeder, der nach Hause kommt, seine Jacke an den Haken hängt und als erstes den PC, die Kaffeemaschine, den Fernseher oder was auch immer einschaltet, zeigt SUCHTverhalten.
Jeder, der auf eine noch so banale SMS direkt antwortet, anstatt sie einfach hinzunehmen, zeigt SUCHTverhalten.
Jeder, der während der Arbeit, zu Hause oder sonst wo, nicht ohne seine Nachrichten auskommt, egal ob persönliche, politische, oder über eien Sportart, zeigt SUCHTverhalten.

Also noch mal: jede Handlung, jeder Konsum von Dingen, die nicht wirklich _nötig_ sind, stellen eine potentielle Gefährdung und damit die Grundlage für Sucht dar.


Was ist denn eigentlich schlimmer: ein Mann, der jeden Tag nach der Arbeit seine zwei Bierchen oder eine halbe Flasche Wein trinkt, oder irgendein Jugendlicher, der am Tag drei Liter Cola trinkt ?!
Wo ist der Unterschied, ob zigtausende Hausfrauen, okay, sagen wir Leute, jeden Tag diese völlig verkackten Soaps im TV anschauen, oder irgendein Mensch, der drei Stunden WoW spielt ?

Die Cola schädigt den gesamten Körper viel mehr als das Bier oder der Wein, aber daran denkt kaum jemand, der Alkohol oder alkoholhaltige Getränle verteufelt, denn zum einen ist das Zeug voll von Chemie, die wenigsten trinken Light, was aber auch nicht besser wäre, aber daher zerfrisst der Zucker die Zähne, schädigt bei der Menge die Leber und sorgt nicht gerade selten im Alter für Diabetes, während Wein und Bier, jedenfalls in der genannten Menge sogar noch positiv sind, denn das eine regt die Blase und die Nieren an, das andere die Leber.

Der TV-Konsum lässt die Leute ALLEIN vor der Glotze sitzen, dabei vielleicht auch noch Zeug in sich hineinstopfen, während der Zocker zumindest theoretisch noch mit anderen Leuten Kontakt hat, da man eigentlich um Kommunikation mit anderen innerhalb von WoW nicht herum kommt.

Es sind in diesem Land hier und nicht nur hier, mehr Leute vom TV abhängig, als von irgendwelchen Spielen und Drogen zusammen, aber das interessiert niemanden, denn würde man in diesem Bereich Schranken einführen, dann würden ja Manipulations- und vor allem Einnahmeplattformen wegfallen und nichts anderes sind solche Serien, viele so genannte "Infosendungen" und ähnliches.


Sucht entsteht auf verschiedensten Gründen, einige davon hab ich in meinem ersten Post in diesem Thread schon genannt und wer diese verneint, der tut mir leid und hat wirklich keine Ahnung von dem, was er oder sie schreibt, ob vorsätzlich oder nicht, das spielt keine Rolle.

In erster Linie entsteht Sucht aus dem Bedarf nach Kompensation heraus, weil sich Leute vernachlässigt fühlen und sich eben _ablenken_ wollen, sei es durch noch mehr Arbeit (den Begriff Workoholic gibt es nicht ohne Grund), oder eben Spiele, oder im Extremfall durch Drogen.

Dieses Bedürfnis nach Kompensation kann zwar rein theoretisch auch aus einem übersteigerten Ego heraus, auf Grund von Krankheiten wie ADHS oder ähnliches, oder anderen nicht "normalen" Gründen entstehen, aber der Anteil dieser Leute an der gesamten Masse von Süchtigen, oder Suchtgefährdeten, ist sehr, sehr gering.

Die meisten Leute, die mehr oder minder stark süchtig sind, egal wonach, haben tatsächlich in irgendeiner Form Vernachlässigungen erfahren und sei es in einer einzigen, nämlich das niemand ihre Bedürfnisse bemerkt hat.

Warum ticken manche Leute aus und töten andere im Extremfall, z. B. in Erfurt, Columbine oder wo auch immer ?

Weil sie in irgendeiner Form vernachlässigt wurden, sich als Reaktion darauf von den anderen "Menschen" fern gehalten haben und in ihrer eigenen, kleinen Welt gelebt haben, in der sie sich mit Drogen, Musik oder anderen Dingen ablenken konnten, aber in der auch dieser Keim der Unzufriedenheit immer weiter gewachsen ist.

Dieser Keim führt bei einigen Menschen zum Dorgenkonsum, bei anderen zum Ausrasten und bei wieder anderen sogar zur Selbsttötung, oftmals als Konsequenz aus den beiden anderen Elementen.

Sucht entsteht, weil die Menschheit zwar potenziell immer weiter voran kommt, aber gleichzeitig auch immer oberflächlicher wird und selbst dieses Streben nach Markenklamotten ist schon eine Sucht, nämlich die Sucht danach, dazu zu gehören, weil man sonst nichts hat und sich lieber Leuten anbiedert, die man gar nicht mag, mit denen man aber immerhin die "Vorliebe" für Klamotten teilt und es spielt dabei keine Rolle in welcher Szene man sich bewegt, das "Dazugehören" ist auch eine Form von Sucht, ob man es glauben will oder nicht.

Jeder hat sicher schon Leute erlebt, die bei einer vermeintlich witzigen Situation trotzdem erst mal links und rechts schauen, ob die anderen schon lachen, anstatt einfach zu lachen weil ihm oder ihr danach ist; nein, es wird gewartet, denn man will ja nicht auffallen, sondern dazu gehören.

Oder fragen wie "Ist doch witzig, oder ?" ..... "Schmeckt doch gut, oder ?" ................. was soll sowas ?

Entweder ich/man findet es witzig, dann lach ich oder eben nicht und entweder MIR schmeckt was, dann ess ich es, oder eben nicht und ich spuck es doch nicht aus, nur weil jemand anderes anderer Meinung ist, aber genau SO läuft es zur Zeit in der Gesellschaft und auch DAS ist Suchtverhalten.


Ausreden oder vermeintliche Argumente wie "mti 12 kann der Körper wohl noch nicht das verarbeiten, was er mit 18 kann", die sind, sorry, schwachsinnig, denn wenn das so wäre, dann könnte ein 12-kähriger im Fall der Fälle auch nicht die Leber eines 18-jährigen Unfallopfers bekommen, was aber geht.

Banales Beispiel, aber leider zutreffend und ALLE Verbote, Einschränkungen oder ähnliches existieren nur aus dem Grund, das man die Verantwortung für die jeweilige Sache anderen Leuten überlässt bzw. überträgt, was auch gar nicht anders geht, da der Mensch eben erst mit einem gewissen Alter eine gewisse mentale Reife erreicht.

Bei manchen geht das schneller, bei anderen passiert es nie, jedenfalls gemessen am Durchschnitt ;-)

Aus diesem Grund dürfen eben auch nicht 12-jährige wählen, da ihnen zum einen die nötige mentale Entwicklung fehlt um bestimmte Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, und zum anderen verfügen sie noch gar nicht über die nötigen Informationen, da man eben erst später bestimmte Dinge lernt bzw. gelehrt bekommt

Warum darf in Deutschland nicht jeder Hansel mit ner Knarre rumlaufen ?
Weil nicht jeder dazu geeignet ist, sich nicht mit der Waffe und deren Handhabung auskennt und nicht die Reife besitzt, im Fall der Fälle sein gegenüber nicht einfach abzuknallen, nur weil ihm dessen Meinung nicht passt.


Die Meisten haben sicherlich schon den Bgriff Selbstsucht gehört, aber die Wenigsten werden verstanden haben was das ist, worum es dabei geht, dabei ist das die häufigste Ausprägung von Sucht.

Egoismus sagt den Meisten mehr, aber das ist nur ein Teil davon, sagen wir, die Basis, doch zur Sucht wird es erst dann, wenn man zusätzlich dazu die Fakten, also die Wahrheit auch noch verdrängt, denn jemand der egoistisch handelt, dem ist meistens durchaus bewusst dass er das tut und das sein Gegenüber eigentlich recht hat, aber ein selbstsüchtiger Mensch, der verdrängt diese Punkte, genauso wie ein Drogenabhängiger irgendwann das Wissen um die Schädigung seines Körpers ausblendet.

Beide stillen ihre Sucht, der eine durch Handlungen, dadurch im Mittelpunkt zu stehen, koste es was es wolle, dadurch immer als erster bestimmte Dinge zu besitzen und die andere eben durch den Konsum der Droge, wobei ein substanzabhäniger Mensch sogar bessere Chancen hat seine Sucht irgendwann los zu werden.


Wer also gegen die Sucht mancher Kids nach Computerspielen vorgehen will, der sollte erst einmal gegen die MILLIONEN Nikotinsüchtigen, Alkoholsüchtigen, Geltungssüchtigen, TV-Junkies und Profilierungssüchtigen vorgehen, denn DIESE fördern und verursachen die Sucht der Kids erst.

Ein Kind wird nicht von allein süchtig nach Computerspielen, sondern weil ihm irgendetwas im Leben fehlt, nur hat ein Kind nicht die Möglichkeiten, die jemand mit Erreichen der Volljährigkeit hat.

Wenn mir Gesellschaft fehlt, dann kann ich jederzeit losziehen und mir Gesellschaft suchen, ein 10, 12 oder 14-jähriger kann das nicht, jedenfalls nicht ohne Konsequenzen erleiden zu müssen und meistens sind genau diese Konsequenzen, wie z. B: Computerspieleverbot für eine Woche oder ähnliches, die Gründe dafür, das die Sucht noch verstärkt wird.

Bevor sich hier einige also als Experten aufspilen und die wildersten Theorien und Behauptungen aufstellen, informiert euch und versucht zu VERSTEHEN, was ihr da an Informationen bekommt.
Es hilft nichts wenn man _glaubt_ etwas verstanden zu haben, man muss es WISSEN und genau daran hapert es bei den Meisten hier.

Ihr habt eure Meinungen und irgendwo Fetzen von Informationen aufgeschnappt und weil euch diese Fetzen zusagen und zu eurer Meinung passen, da präsentiert ihr diese Suppe hier als Wissen, aber das ist leider kein Wissen, sondern meistens eben pure Meinung und gefährliches Halbwissen.


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> okay Lil bin woll etwas drüber hinausgeschossen Sry wegem dem unangebrachten Post
> 
> aber wenn schon die Eltern mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben (arbeitslos weshalb auch immer, Alkoholprobleme weshalb auch immer) wird es gleich schlimmer wenn ein Kind dazu kommt und sie sind leider überfordert.
> 
> Wie hieß der Spruch man kann nix für seine Herkunft /Eltern den die kann man sich schlecht aussuchen.


Dann müssen die Eltern sich Hilfe suchen, wenn sie überfordert sind. Der Staat bietet diese Hilfen. Wenn man sich nicht mehr gewachsen fühlt neben den Problemen die man hat ein Kind groß zu ziehen, dann muss man auch so konsequent sein und das zugeben und Lösungen dafür suchen. Schulen und Vereine können einem Kind Werte vermitteln, Erzieher, Ansprechpartner und Vertrauensperson sollten aber immer noch die Eltern sein und dafür müssen sie eben von Geburt an etwas tun, nicht erst wenn es "zu spät" ist.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Lieber Eysenbeiss.

Zuerst, danke dass dein erster Post im Thread beleidigend ist.
Ich bin bestimmt kein "Spießerkind", weder vom Alter her, noch vom sozialen Umfeld.

Zudem geht es hier nicht um "Sucht" - sondern spezifisch um die Spielsucht von -Kindern-.

Und da muss was getan werden. Weil Kinder ihre Kindheit und Jugend für die Entwicklung brauchen. Reales Leben ist da notwendig - und wenn ein Kind in jungen Jahren schon ner Sucht verfällt müssen Eltern und Behörden einschreiten. Das Kind verpatzt sich durch die Unfähigkeit der Eltern sonst das ganze Leben.

Ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass man 24h arbeiten soll um ner Sucht zu entgehen - lediglich dass man Stärke beweisen soll und sich neue Ziele setzen muss. Ein schlechtes Umfeld führt nur zu einer Sucht wenn man dem schlechten Umfeld nachgibt und selbst ein Teil davon wird.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

bin Sprachlos wegen den Beitrag von Eysenbeiss wollte eigentlich so wahnsinnig sein u ein Fullquote geben aber hab keinen Bock auf flame top

Tante Edith sagt:

Sry Bel aber man darf Süchte nicht differenzieren vorallem nicht im Alter von 12-18 Jahren.

Ob man nun Kifft u alles um sich herum vernachlässigt oder stundenlang vorm PC sitzt es kommt aufs Selbe heraus und beide brauchen Hilfe sei es von der Familie oder von Freunden.

Und ein schlechtes Umfeld bedeutet das die Kids nicht anderes kennen und es für normal halten wer sich nicht ans Umfeld anpasst wird gedisst, ist leider so heutzutage.


----------



## Illian1887 (15. September 2009)

Herr Pfeifer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der hat sie doch nicht alle, ok , hatte er noch nie aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Rhetorik und verstärkt Deutsch!
> 
> Zudem wär ich ja auch noch für Pädagogik.
> 
> ...



Du willst mit solchen Mitteln eine Veränderung der Gesellschaft erreichen. Laut Deinen Aussagen ist die doch gar nicht Schuld an irgendwelchen Auswüchsen wie z. B. WoW-Sucht, sondern nur der Einzelne selbst (siehe Deine Auflistung). 

Bevor Du Tweety lächerlich machst, solltest Du mit Deinen eigenen argumentativen Ungereimtheiten und Unwissenheiten aufräumen (ich erinnere an Deine angebliche "Mär von den verbotenen Früchten" und verweise auf die Videoszene vor dem DVD-Boom, wo gerade das beschlagnahmte Zeug z. T. 1.000 DM und mehr gekostet hat - eben weil es verboten war. Ich erinnere auch an den gerade unter Jugendlichen der späten '80er / frühen '90er sehr beliebten "Evil Dead", der auf keiner Videoparty fehlen durfte - eben weil der verboten war. Der BPjM-Report liegt nicht öffentlich aus, eben weil die Indizierungs- bzw. Beschlagnahmungsliste nicht als Hitliste für Jugendliche dienen soll. Die indizierten Websites werden nur deshalb nicht öffentlich gemacht, damit es keine Werbung ist).

"WoW-Sucht" entsteht auch aus gesellschaftlichen Problemen (Mobbing, Alkoholismus, Arbeitslosigkeit, Rücksichtslosigkeit, Gleichgültigkeit, Bildungsnotstand etc. sind _gesellschaftliche_ Probleme). Die schafft man nicht mit Altersfreigaben für Medien aus der Welt. Ich weise in diesem Zusammenhang auf unseren direkten Nachbarn Niederlande hin: Die höchste Altersempfehlung (verpflichtende Freigaben gibt es nicht) ist "ab 16". Würden Altersfreigaben im medialen Bereich tatsächlich eine Bedeutung haben, dann müßte es sich im Vergleich der Jugend Holland / Deutschland bemerkbar machen. Bislang habe ich nicht einen Befürworter von Altersfreigaben bzw. Indizierungen / Beschlagnahmungen erlebt, der eine solche Studie vorweisen konnte, um seine Aussagen im direkten Vergleich zu belegen!

Ich weise in diesem Zusammenhang auch auf die Schrift "Psychologische Wirkungsforschung über Gewalt in den Medien" von Prof. Selg hin (tv-diskurs Heft 02, 1997, S. 50-56), der eine Kontrolle von "medialer Gewalt" befürwortet, weil eben der gesellschaftliche Raum, in dem Jugendliche leben, in Verbindung mit "medialer Gewalt" zur Eskalation führen kann. Daß ein solches Umfeld, das vom Jugendlichen als kaum mehr erträglich empfunden wird, gleichzeitig der Flucht in virtuelle Welten Vorschub leistet, dürfte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Piron0803 (15. September 2009)

Ich finde es schwachsinnig, da man im netz sowieso an alles rankommt. Aber ich hab mich mal auf meinem Server umgehört und die meisten 12-18 Jährigen dürften von ihren Eltern sowieso noch WoW spielen.
Also: dumme Idee!


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Du willst mit solchen Mitteln eine Veränderung der Gesellschaft erreichen. Laut Deinen Aussagen ist die doch gar nicht Schuld an irgendwelchen Auswüchsen wie z. B. WoW-Sucht, sondern nur der Einzelne selbst (siehe Deine Auflistung).



Das war offtopic - und eine Antwort auf einen der Poster.
Das hat nix mit dem Problem was hier angesprochen wird zutun (:



> "Mär von den verbotenen Früchten" und verweise auf die Videoszene vor dem DVD-Boom, wo gerade das beschlagnahmte Zeug z. T. 1.000 DM und mehr gekostet hat - eben weil es verboten war.



Hä? Oo



> "WoW-Sucht" entsteht auch aus gesellschaftlichen Problemen (Mobbing, Alkoholismus, Arbeitslosigkeit, Rücksichtslosigkeit, Gleichgültigkeit, Bildungsnotstand etc. sind _gesellschaftliche_ Probleme). Die schafft man nicht mit Altersfreigaben für Medien aus der Welt.



Es geht hier um Kinder! Nicht um Suchtarten und deren Quellen!

Und der einzige Schutz bei der Sucht eines Kindes, sind die Eltern.
Und diese solln sich mal mit dem befassen was sie ihren Kindern geben.
Ich wette mit dir dass 95% aller Eltern nichtmal wissen dass sie die Zeit in WoW einschränken können.
__

Hier gehts nicht darum Kinder aus der WoW zu werfen.
Auch nicht darum, was die Ursprünge einer Sucht sind.

Hier gehts um den Schutz von Kindern.
Kinder, die wegen einer Sucht vllt ihre gesamte Kindheit und Jugend verpassen :-/
Weil die Eltern zu dumm sind ihnen das reale Leben zu zeigen.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Tante Edith sagt:
> 
> Sry Bel aber man darf Süchte nicht differenzieren vorallem nicht im Alter von 12-18 Jahren.



Oh doch..

Wenn ein Kind in dem Alter kifft, dann geschieht das heimlich, von den Eltern abgekopselt.
Viele bekommen das gar nicht aktiv mit weißt du, die Kinder gehn zu "Kumpels" und ziehn sich da was rein.

Wenn sie trinken - geschieht das ebenfalls heimlich. Die gehn "zu nem Freund und schlafen bei dem - Film gucken und so" und saufen sich dann den Verstand weg.

Aber bei einer Spielsucht - da sind die Kinder zuhause. Das können Eltern verfolgen.
Und da können sie auch einschreiten (:


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (15. September 2009)

wir gehn einfach ma nich drauf ein dass man mit dem erstellen eines wow accounts bestätigt 18 zu sein und somit theoretisch das spiel ab 18 is


----------



## BimmBamm (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Kinder! Nicht um Suchtarten und deren Quellen!



Die Quellen sind nun mal untrennbar mit den "Kindersüchten" verbunden. Was Du machst, ist Symptombekämpfung und darauf Antworten auf Stammtisch-Niveau zu geben. Man muß Ursachenforschung treiben, will man Probleme ausräumen.



> Und der einzige Schutz bei der Sucht eines Kindes, sind die Eltern.



Was grundlegend falsch ist, denn auch Umfeld und Pädagogen spielen eine Rolle. Eltern können nicht jeden Schritt ihres Kindes kontrollieren.



> Und diese solln sich mal mit dem befassen was sie ihren Kindern geben.
> Ich wette mit dir dass 95% aller Eltern nichtmal wissen dass sie die Zeit in WoW einschränken können.



Diesen angenommenen 95 % ist es auch völlig egal, ob da plötzlich "FSK 18" draufpappt. Um die Gleichgültigkeit dieser Eltern zu verstehen, muß man Ursachenforschung betreiben und die Grundlagen ändern - alles andere ist völlig sinnfreies Gewäsch; simple Symptombekämpfung als kostengünstige Methode - nur langfristig ändert sich nix.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Bel du pauschalisierst das Thema weil es ein heißes Eisen geworden ist den jedes Wort von WoW kann man auch mit Fernsehen ersetzten und es passt wieder.  

Na klar sollten sich gute Eltern um die Kinder kümmern aber heutzutage ist es Gesellschaftlich gang und gebe das beide Elternteile arbeiten weil das Leben verdammt teuer ist vorallem da Kinder auch Klamotten, Hobbies und Beschäftigung brauchen.

Aber man darf nicht alles auf die "dummen Eltern" schieben den keiner ist gefeit vor Schicksalsschlägen jeder noch so gut Bezahlter Arbeitnehmer kann seinen Job los werden da werden die Probleme der Kinder mal hinten angestellt.

Und eine 100% ige Kontrolle von Kindern durch die Eltern ist auch Kontraproduktiv da sich das Kind dannn nicht frei entwickeln kann


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Aber man darf nicht alles auf die "dummen Eltern" schieben den keiner ist gefeit vor Schicksalsschlägen jeder noch so gut Bezahlter Arbeitnehmer kann seinen Job los werden da werden die Probleme der Kinder mal hinten angestellt.



Wer das Wohl seines Jobs vor dem Wohl seines Kindes setzt, gehört eingesperrt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Oh doch..
> 
> Wenn ein Kind in dem Alter kifft, dann geschieht das heimlich, von den Eltern abgekopselt.
> Viele bekommen das gar nicht aktiv mit weißt du, die Kinder gehn zu "Kumpels" und ziehn sich da was rein.
> ...



Der Freund hat auch Eltern oder man kann auch behaupten das das Kind zum Kumpel zocken geht (heimlich weg von den Eltern) 

was ist mit Berufstätigen Eltern die bis 18 19 Uhr arbeiten und das Kind schon seid um 14 Uhr allein ist 

Kindersicherung gähn die hab ich früher beim Fernseher auch geknackt


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Der Freund hat auch Eltern oder man kann auch behaupten das das Kind zum Kumpel zocken geht (heimlich weg von den Eltern)



jeden tag mehrere stunden? ^^...

ganz ehrlich, auf diese art und weise kann ein kind nicht spielsüchtig werden.
und außerdem - wie will das kind das zahlen?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wer das Wohl seines Jobs vor dem Wohl seines Kindes setzt, gehört eingesperrt.




Mit welchen Steuern willst du das Bezahlen Gute Schulbildung kostet auch Geld an die Uni später möcht ich nicht denken.

Dafür arbeiten Eltern gern damit sie wissen das sie Ihrem Kind eine Zukunft ermöglichen können.


Taschengeld o es maust die Kohle aus der Geldbörse obwohl dann das Vertrauen schon bös im Keller ist


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Und eine 100% ige Kontrolle von Kindern durch die Eltern ist auch Kontraproduktiv da sich das Kind dannn nicht frei entwickeln kann


Es redet doch keiner von 100%iger Kontrolle durch die Eltern.... aber wenn Kinder stundenlang tagelang vor dem PC sitzen und andere Dinge vernachlässigen (Schule, soziale Kontakte), dann müssen die Eltern einschreiten und das merken auch berufstätige Eltern.




> Hier gehts um den Schutz von Kindern.
> Kinder, die wegen einer Sucht vllt ihre gesamte Kindheit und Jugend verpassen :-/
> Weil die Eltern zu dumm sind ihnen das reale Leben zu zeigen.


Da hilft aber auch kein "18+" Aufkleber auf einer Spieleverpackung... entweder die Eltern interessieren sich dafür oder eben nicht.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Steuern willst du das Bezahlen Gute Schulbildung kostet auch Geld an die Uni später möcht ich nicht denken.



Mit welchen Steuern werden die überdimensionalen Löhne und Abfertigungen von Politikern bezahlt?
Und von Uni red ich gar nicht. Gute Schulbildung kostet auch Geld.. es gibt zahlreiche Zuschüsse vom Staat die man beantragen kann. Das Kindergeld und diese Zuschüsse reichen um ein Kind einen Monat lang durchzuzahlen.



> Dafür arbeiten Eltern gern damit sie wissen das sie Ihrem Kind eine Zukunft ermöglichen können.



Genau so ist es.
Aber du widersprichst dir da.

Hier sagst du - sie arbeiten, dass es den Kindern gut geht.

Aber oben kommts rüber - als wärn die Kinder egal, wenns mit der Arbeit nicht passt :-/


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann müssen die Eltern sich Hilfe suchen, wenn sie überfordert sind. Der Staat bietet diese Hilfen. Wenn man sich nicht mehr gewachsen fühlt neben den Problemen die man hat ein Kind groß zu ziehen, dann muss man auch so konsequent sein und das zugeben und Lösungen dafür suchen. Schulen und Vereine können einem Kind Werte vermitteln, Erzieher, Ansprechpartner und Vertrauensperson sollten aber immer noch die Eltern sein und dafür müssen sie eben von Geburt an etwas tun, nicht erst wenn es "zu spät" ist.



Damit bist du aber genau bei dem Hauptproblem, zumindest in Deutschland, angekommen.

Hier ist den Leuten wichtiger was die Nachbarn sagen, denn es kann und darf nicht sein, das die mit ihren Kindern besser zurecht kommen als man selbst, also holft man sich keine Hilfe, sondern wahrt den schönen Schein so gut es geht.

Wer sich hierzulande eine Schwäche eingesteht, dem wird doch in erster Linie nicht geholfen, sondern übe den wird gelästert, meistens auch noch von Leuten, die eigentlich noch viel schwächer sind und sei es, weil sie einfach dümmer sind.

Eins will ich mal ALLEN ganz klar sagen: das Eingestehen einer Schwäche ist KEIN Fehler, sondern der mögliche Anfang etwas zu verbessern, sei es für sich selbst, oder für das/die Kind/er.

Um sich eine Schwäche oder ein Problem einzugestehen muss man STARK sein, denn es zeugt von ERKENNTNIS und dem grundlegenden Willen nicht einfach so weiter zu machen.

Man bekommt immer Hilfe, wenn man sie sich sucht und es ist KEINE Schwäche Hilfe anzunehmen, sondern STÄRKE.

Etwas banales Beispiel, aber .............. wenn ich ein Gerüst bauen will, aber nicht genug Kraft habe oder einfach zu klein bin um es allein aufzustellen, dann suche ich mir doch auch Hilfe und bin ich deswegen jetzt generell zu schwach ?

Nein, ich kann durchaus alle anderen Situationen alleine meistern, aber in dieser einen brauchte ich eben Hilfe und die hab ich mir gesucht, anstatt es sein zu lassen.


Leider wird den Leuten das hier auch noch eingetrichtert und es wird gefördert, denn in einer Gesellschaft, in der man die allgemein verfügbare Bildung immer weiter senkt, sei es in der Schule durch immer weniger Lehrer, sei es durch die Reduzierung der öffentlichen Bildungseinrichtungen wie Bücherein, bei gleichzeitiger Anpassung aller Schulsystem, damit auch wirklich jeder alle Möglichkeiten hat, egal ob Amöbe oder wirklich talentiert, da kann man eben nichts anderes erwarten.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag auch keine Elitenbildung, aber leider ist es hierzulande so, dass man das Niveau der Realschulen im Prinzip auf das der Hauptschule abgesenkt hat, weil man es als diskriminierend angesehen hat, das manche Kinder auf selbige gehen mussten.

Auch deshalbe wird das Gesamtschulsystem immer weiter propagiert, was aber genau genommen absoluter Schwachsinn ist, denn dadurch entzieht man der "Mitte" ihre Möglichkeiten und was das mit sich bringt, das sieht man doch auch im TV immer wieder, wenn irgendein Sender mal wieder einen Bericht darüber bring,t wie unfähig die Kids hierzulande sind, weil die nicht einmal die einfachsten Einstellungstest bestehen.

Ich bin 1984 aus der (Real)Schule gekommen, mit einem Durchschnitt von knapp unter 3, was nicht meinen Fähigkeiten entsprach, sondern den Umständen, denn schon damals hatten die Lehrer nicht genug Zeit um das zu kompensieren, was bei einigen Leuten zu Hause schief gelaufen ist bzw. versäumt wurde.

Das hat sich seit damals immer weiter verstärkt, die Leute, die heute einen Realschulabschluss mit Schnitt von 3 machen, die hätten zu meiner Zeit gerade mal ihren Hauptschulabschluss bekommen und das ist leider wahr und keine Polemik.

Gleichzeitig wird an den Gymnasien, also an den reinen, nicht den Gymniasalstufen der Gesatmschulen, die Lernschraube angezogen, denn aus diesen Leuten will die Gesellschaft, oder besser gesagt ein gewisser Teil selbiger, die Leute heranziehen, die irgendwann ihren Platz übernehmen.

Bevor ich das zu weit ausführe, es gibt einen einfachen Satz, der es leider VOLL auf den Punkt bringt: dumme Menschen reagiert man einfacher.

Aus dem Grund wir die allgemeine Verdummung durch TV, Printmedien und Politik immer weiter vorangetrieben und die Wurzeln dazu wurden in der Ära Kohl gepflanzt, denn seit damals würde das Bildungssystem in Deutschland immer weiter beschnitten, nur leider kapieren die Leute hierzulande nicht, das sich die meisten Dinge nicht innerhalb von 4 Jahren beheben lassen.

Man kann keine Firma, die 16 Jahre lang stetig gegen die Wand gefahren wurde, binnen 4 Jahren retten, wenn man nur mit den Mitteln arbeiten kann, die einem bei der Übernahme hinterlassen wurden.


Und damit sind wir wieder bei dem Quote von oben:  Die Leute, die heutzutage Kinder im fraglichen Alter haben, also zwischen 10 und 16, die wurden genau in der von mir genannten Ära geprägt, als Ackern, Ackern und noch mal Ackern das einzig wichtige war, denn man MUSSTE konsumieren, man musste Autos kaufen, man MUSSTE plötzlich zweimal im Jahr in Urlaub fahren und man MUSSTE plötzlich im Urlaub auch noch ins Ausland fliegen.

Alles war wichtig, nur nicht das beschäftigen mit sich selbst und woher sollen diese Leute nun wissen, wie man mit Kindern umgeht ?
Von ihren Eltern ?

Die hatten wiederum die Kriegsgeneration als Eltern und was zwischen 1950 und 1970 so gelaufen ist, das wird uns ja immer wieder multimedial um die Ohren gehauen, von der einen Seite in positiver Form "Wir waren noch Rebellen" oder "Wir haben was geschafft und aufgebaut", von der anderen Seite umso negativer "Sittenverfall, alles arbeitschscheue Hippies" usw.

Ich bin in Berlin Kreuzberg geboren worden und aufgewachsen, also in einer Gegend, die in den 70er und 80er Jahren nicht unbedingt als "toll" galt, aber wenn ich Bock hatte Fußball zu spielen, dann konnte ich das, mitten in der Stadt, denn entweder gab es einfach noch Freiflächen, ob nun mit oder ohne Rasen, das war uns scheißegal, oder es gab sogar richtige Fußballplätze, die nicht mit 20 Meter hohen Zäunen umgeben und abgeschlossen waren.

Es gab für uns arme Stadtkinder sogar einen "Abenteuerspielplatz", auf dem wir uns mit Hammer und Säge eigene Baumhäuser zimmern konnten usw. usf., aber wenn ich heute durch die Gegend laufe, dann seh ich davon nichts mehr.

Selbst die Kinderspielplätze wurden zu 70 Prozent abgeschafft, die Freiflächen zugebaut und auf dem Gelände des Abenteurspielplatzes ist heute eine Autovermietung zu Hause.

Natürlich war damals trotzdem nicht alles besser, eben weil die meisten Eltern zu der Zeit auch schon in das "Ackern, Ackern, Ackern" reingefallen sind, aber man hatte einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, nicht nur bei uns in Kreuzberg, sondern überall, darum geht es.

Trotzdem werde ich Eltern nicht in Schutz nehmen, ganz und gar nicht, denn eines sollte allen, die Kinder in die Welt setzen, bewusst sein:

IHR setzt das Kind in die Welt, IHR wart so selbstsüchtig und egoistisch, nicht das Kind.

Daher habt ihr euch auch um das Kind zu kümmern, so lange bis es sich um sich selbst kümmern kann und wenn das bedeutet, das iher eure Bedürfnisse zurckstellen müsst, dann ist das eben so, denn IHR wolltet das Kind haben.

Wenn ich 10 Stunden am Tag arbeiten muss, nach Hause komme und mein Kind will mir was von seinem Tag erzählen, dann kann ich es nicht einfach wegschieben und mir statt dessen eine Flasche Bier greifen, denn nicht das Kind ist Schuld daran das ich 10 Stunden ackern musste, sondern ich selbst.


Leider betrachten viel zu viele Leute Kinder nicht anders als ihre Autos, Häuser oder was auch immer: ich wills haben, also schaff ich es mir an, ob ich es mir "leisten" kann, scheißegal, wird schon gehen, Hauptsache ich habs erst mal.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin alles andere als Rassist, Faschist oder was auch immer, aber vielen Leuten in diesem Land hier müsste man verbieten können, Kinder zu bekommen, selbst wenn dann noch weniger Kinder geboren werden würden.

Nicht weil diese Leute vom Herzen her vielleicht gute Eltern wären, was sicherlich oft sogar der Fall ist, sondern weil sie es intellektuell nicht schaffen, weil viele Leute Kinder auch nur deswegen bekommen, um andere Dinge zu kompensieren.

Es werden jedes Jahr ZIG Kinder geboren, nur weil die Eltern sich gedacht haben "Eigentlich is unsere Ehe schon im Arsch, aber lass mal ein Kind machen, vielleicht hält uns das ja zusammen", nur leider bekommen gerade diese Kinder irgendwann umso härter zu spüren, was eigentlich schon vor ihrer Geburt offnsichtlich gewesen ist.

Man braucht für alles Genehmigungen, aber Kinder kann jeder einfach so in die Welt setzen und was dabei heraus kommt, das sieht man oft genug, man schaue sich nur das momentane Staatsoberhaupt dieses Landes an ................... und so sehr ich das System der DDR verabscheut habe, einige Dinge dort waren, zumindest vom Ansatz her, besser.

Auch nicht falsch verstehen: ich finde es nicht gut das die Kids dort teilweise an Waffen ausgebildet wurden, aber das System dahinter war gut, nämlich sie zusammen zu bringen, KOntakte zu knüpfen und zu pflegen und solche Dinge, oder auch die Schwangerenbetreung, die zwar recht restirktiv gewsen ist, aber es ist wirklich so, das dort z. B: weniger Kinder mit durch Alkoholkonsum der Mutter verursachten Behinderungen geboren wurden.


----------



## Syunai (15. September 2009)

Zitat aus den WoW AGBs

"Sie bestätigen hiermit, das Sie eine "natürliche Person" und mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind bzw. in dem Land, dessen Staatsangehörigkeit Sie besitzen, die Volljährigkeit erreicht haben und dass Sie diese Nutzungsbedingungen anerkennen, entweder für sich selbst oder stellvertretend für ein (1) minderjähriges Kind, dessen Elternteil oder Vormund Sie sind und das Sie zur Benutzung Ihres auf dem Service erstellten Accounts (der "Account") autorisiert haben."

Somit sollte klar sein, dass WoW-Spieler 18 Jahre alt sein "sollten"


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es redet doch keiner von 100%iger Kontrolle durch die Eltern.... aber wenn Kinder stundenlang tagelang vor dem PC sitzen und andere Dinge vernachlässigen (Schule, soziale Kontakte), dann müssen die Eltern einschreiten und das merken auch berufstätige Eltern.



Ja klar aber manche hier denken so, Eltern werden ist nicht schwer Eltern sein dagegen sehr.

Meine Eltern haben es auch nicht gemerkt das ich 1 Woche die Schule geschwänzt habe da ich dort Probleme hatte, weil ich es mir ganz einfach nicht anmerken lassen habe.

Es gibt halt keine Anleitung für die Kindererziehung


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

Syunai schrieb:


> Zitat aus den WoW AGBs
> 
> "Sie bestätigen hiermit, das Sie eine "natürliche Person" und mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind bzw. in dem Land, dessen Staatsangehörigkeit Sie besitzen, die Volljährigkeit erreicht haben und dass Sie diese Nutzungsbedingungen anerkennen, entweder für sich selbst oder stellvertretend für ein (1) minderjähriges Kind, dessen Elternteil oder Vormund Sie sind und das Sie zur Benutzung Ihres auf dem Service erstellten Accounts (der "Account") autorisiert haben."
> 
> Somit sollte klar sein, dass WoW-Spieler 18 Jahre alt sein "sollten"



Völlig misinterpretiert, denn es steht doch extra da "oder stellvertretend für ein minderjähriges Kind", NICHT "wir empfehlen das Spielen erst ab dem Alter von 18 Jahren", man sollte schon verstehen können, was man liest, ansonsten einfach jemanden fragen der es versteht.

@ Tweety: das passiet nur bei Eltern, denen das Kind egal ist, denn spätestens wenn Eltern sich darum kümmern, ob ihre Kinder Hausaufgaben zu erledigen haben und zweimal eine "merkwürdige" Ausrede kommt, wissen sie, oder sollten es, das da was nicht stimmen kann.

Außerdem hat in dem Fall auch noch die Schule bzw. der Lehrer versagt, womit wie bei dem von BimmBamm, mir und anderen zitierten Umfeld währen, das immer eine Rolle spielt.



OT: welcome BimmBamm in diesem Thread, ich bin erfreut wengistens einen Mitposter vorzufinden, der über das nachdenkt, was er postet, der informiert ist und das auch noch fundiert. ;-)


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

@Eysenbeiss: Ich nehm deinen Beitrag nun nicht auseinander, da ich dir in 99% der Punkten zustimmt... dennoch kann man die Verantwortung dann nicht an die Spieleindustrie weiterleiten. Die wollen Geld machen. Punkt. Es liegt nicht in ihrer Verantwortung, wenn Eltern überfordert sind. Und hier geht es ja immernoch um WoW ab 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Okay DDR da hab ich leider Erfahrung

Die Eltern durften Arbeiten ähm nicht ganz Richtig sie hatten Arbeit egal was wurde Festgelegt.

Die Kinder hatten alle einen Grippenplatz, Kindergartenplatz in der Schule gab es ab 6 Uhr einen Hort und nach der Schule auch meißt wurde man dann von höheren Klassen dann noch nach Hause begleitet. Zusätzlich gab es ab der 2ten Klasse AGs an denen man teilnehmen mußte und in den Ferien (8 Wochen im Sommer) ging es ins Ferienlager feine Sache.


Klingt alles schön oder ????


----------



## pnxdome (15. September 2009)

Shadowphoenix schrieb:


> Ähm mal dazu man mus nur mal anklicken wie viele lesen das wohl? und wie viele von den die es lesen fragen dan auch ihre Eltern?...



Tjo. Soviel zum Thema Aufsichtspflicht und kontrolle - gut dass du mir da übereinstimmst.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

So was war der Nachteil man mußte in der 1sten Klasse den Jungpionieren beitreten aber der 4ten wurde man Thälmannpionier und mit 14 kam man in die Freie Deutsche Jugend wer dies nicht wollte oder desen Eltern etwas dagegen hatte wurde ganz einfach gedisst bekam schlechte Noten u mußte nach der 8ten abgehen.

Zusätzlich gabs dann noch Aufgaben die man Erfüllen mußte wie zum Beispiel Kastanien, Altpapier und Gläser sammeln dafür gabs Punkte wer seinen Soll nicht erfüllt hatte bekam eine Rüge was schlechte Noten zur Folge hatte. Wenn man in der Schule mal auffällig geworden ist wegen Fragen ala warum haben wir 2 deutsche Staaten gabs richtig Ärger. Ich durfte zb eine Nacht im Heim verbringen weil ich nicht verraten wollte woher die Micky Maus(O-Ton Faschistisches Propaganda Material) in meinen Rucksack kommt .

Von den täglichen Apellen, den Uniformen und wie wir für den Sozialistischen Staat gedrillt wurden red ich gar nicht.

ja Bel mal wieder zusammenhanglos aber Verzeihe mir Bitte aber dann siehst du vielleicht mal wie wir(Ossis) damals aufgewachsen sind


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> @Eysenbeiss: Ich nehm deinen Beitrag nun nicht auseinander, da ich dir in 99% der Punkten zustimmt... dennoch kann man die Verantwortung dann nicht an die Spieleindustrie weiterleiten. Die wollen Geld machen. Punkt. Es liegt nicht in ihrer Verantwortung, wenn Eltern überfordert sind. Und hier geht es ja immernoch um WoW ab 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, auf gar keinen Fall, eigentlich sollte das auch klar sein, denn die Spieleindustrie liefert nichts anderes, als die Getränkeindustrie oder welcher Zweig auch immer !

Die Verantwortung ruht einzig auf den Eltern und dem Umfeld, sicher nicht auf Dritten, die zwar die Schwächen ausnutzen und zum Teil sicher auch fördern, aber nicht verursachen !



@ Tweety: warum schreibe ich wohl "lesen UND verstehen" ?

Warum erwähnte ich EXTRA, das ich nicht die Ausprägungen des Systems gutheiße, aber wohl die grundsätzlichen Strukturen ?

Genau solche Leute wie du machen es schwer der Allgemeinheit etwas zu vermitteln, da sie sich nicht die Mühe machen zu VERSTEHEN, sondern auf einzelen Punkte anspringen und dann dazu ihren Senf abgeben, ganz egal ob dieser nun zu der Sache passt oder nicht.

Also noch mal: die GRUNDSÄTZLICHE Kinderbetreuung war "drüben" besser, NICHT die Art, in der sie ausgeübt oder mit Inhalten gefüllt wurde.

Und wer jetzt noch einen Ansatzpunkt um zu flamen, bitteschön: man vergleiche den Staat der DDR mal mit dem dritten Reich, VOR ALLEM die Kinderbetreuung .................. befürworte ich deswegen das dritte Reich, Faschismus oder ähnliches ?

Ganz sicher nicht,ich bin einer der ersten der aufsteht wenn irgendein fehlgeleiteter Depp die Backen aufreißt, allerdings gilt das für beide Extreme, egal ob rechts oder links.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

sag ich ja nicht deswegen hab ich es Getrennt damit sie mal die für mich persönlichen Guten Seiten sehen und danach erst die Nachteile ich mag Leute aus dem Osten nicht die sagen damals war alles besser. 

So nachdem Motto die Kids wurden min 14 Stunden beschäftigt aber zu welchen Preis.

Und ja da gibs Paralellen zum 3ten Reich u auch moderne Diktaturen verfahren so


----------



## Ragsha (15. September 2009)

Also das mit dem Suchtverhalten tritt bei allen auf und das mit den kiddys(welches von euch alle leute gemeint sind die net spielen können) müssen net unter 18 sein außerdem abend essen gehen okay kenn genug leute die das machen und auch über 18 sind demnach is das völliger quatsch das sucht verhalten hängt am sozialenumfeld und familie und am mehr net wenn einer keien freunde hat und ganze zeit daheim is macht er nix anderes wie zocken


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Alles nicht zum Thema (: Hier geht's nicht um „unter 18 ist verboten" sondern „Liebe Eltern, guckt euch an, was ihr euren Kindern gebt".


Yo etwas. Zeigt aber auch wie sinnlos Begrenzungen in die Richtung mit Altersbeschränkung sind. Die 2 Themen ergänzen sich halt prima. Du sprichst vom strenger werden der Altersbegrenzung, kommt so oder so zur bereits bestehenden Altersbeschränkung für gewisse genannte Spiele. Diese Spiele sind einfach das beste Argument für die Sinnlosigkeit dieser Begrenzungen.



Belphega schrieb:


> Im Fernsehen gibt's auch Nachrichten, Musiksender, Dokumentation etc. Auch Fernsehen kann bilden.
> Und die komischen Serien – wems gefällt.. süchtig sein kann man da auch nicht, wenns gradmal 30 min am Tag rennt oder so.Auch für dich – es tut mir unheimlich Leid für dich, dass du außer Fernseh gucken und WoW keine Möglichkeit hast dir 4-6 Stunden deines Lebens zu vertreiben. Ich weiß nicht was in Menschen wie dich gefahren ist, oder ob ihr es einfach nur falsch ausdrückt – aber das.. ist ne Katastrophe o.O



Würdest du die Posts im ganzen durchlesen würdest du nicht das antworten. 30 min mag ja auf 1 Serie zutreffen, aber die Mehrheit guckt bei weitem mehr als nur 1 Serie. Wie gesagt ich hab von 18-23 Uhr gesprochen wo viele Kinder ferngucken und die Eltern nicht viel gegen haben in der Regel aber gegen das PCSpielen über den gleichen Zeitraum. Hum und jetzt komplizierte Frage wo unterscheidet man zwischen Sucht und Gewohnheit beim Fernsehen gucken? Selbst wenn es nur 30 min sind einige so "süchtig" danach, dass sie um keinen Preis die Sendung verpassen wollen. Mariejuhana rauchst du auch nur kurze Zeit am Tag und es macht süchtig. Kenen welche die gehen 3 mal in der Woche zum Fußballtrainig. Da kommt auch einige Zeit zusammen. Und die wollen natürlich auch keine Stunde davon verpassen... Sind sie danach süchtig? Zeit als Argument für eine Sucht zu nehmen ist Schwachsinn. Dafür gibt es einfach keinen Vernünftigen Maßstab und jeder wird die Zeitspanne anders einteilen. Du bemittleidest schon Leute die 4-6 Stunden ab und zu mal zocken Abends mit Freunden um zu raiden (Ich hab nie gesagt jeden Abend). Ich weis nicht was und ob du in Wow raidest aber sobald du was anspruchsvolles raidest sind 4 Stunden pro Raid absolut normal. Und raiden ist so das einzigste was mir Spaß macht an Wow neben Gold im AH scheffeln (Wirtschaftsstudent ftw). Und 3-4 Abende mal mit Raiden entspannen wo ist des Problem? Hast doch noch die anderen Abende in der Woche um was mit Fam & Friends zu machen.

Und ich hab auch nie gesagt, dass mein Leben nur aus Fernseh gucken und Wow besteht. (zudem wie gepostet ich nicht einmal einen Fernseher habe...) Und würdest du den Post ganz lesen wüsstest du auch, dass ich noch was anderes Leben neben Wow habe (Offtopic aber nur so am Rande ich spiele seid in etwa 1 Monat keine Video und Onlinespiele mehr und mir geht es prima und sobald ich wieder Lust habe werde ich wieder anfangen). Und jetzt sag nicht du gehst jeden Tag mit Freunden aus... Jeder hat mehrere Abende in der Woche wo er bei sich ist und genau an diesen Abenden zocke ich lieber Wow als mich am sinnlosen TV zu verblöden. Sicher es gibt nicht nur Schrott im Fernsehen doch fassen wir mal zusammen. Musiksender. 2 Clips dann x Minuten Klingeltonwerbung (Ich frag mich immer was für Deppen den "furzenden Elch" und den ganzen Dreck kaufen für nicht gerade wenig Geld). Nachrichten hab ich erwähnt, dass es relativ des einzigste brauchbare ist. Und die dauern max 20 Min. Glaube jetzt kaum, dass die Kinder die 12 sind nur X Stunden Nachrichten am Tag gucken. Das gleiche für die Dokus. Was glaubst du haben die für Einschaltquoten bei den unter 20 im Vergleich zu den ganzen Serien? Und jetzt sag nicht die meisten Eltern sind nicht glücklich über den Babysitter TV. 

Und zum Thema lächerlichkeit von Tetris. Nur mit absurden Beispielen kannst du die Absurdität vom süchtig machen anderer Spiele aufzeigen. Ende von Tetris? Gibt keins. Ende von Wow End-Raidboss auf Farmstatus und warten auf nächsten Patch/Addon. So hat Tetris genau soviel Suchtpotenzial (wenn nicht sogar mehr) als Wow.



> Exakt und 12jährige solln btw auch selber entscheiden können ob sie Drogen nehmen oder nicht!


Exakt. Die Eltern können empfehlen so viel sie wollen doch wenn das Kind fest davon überzeugt ist wird es eh nicht locker lassen und süchtig werden. Was glaubst du wie viele mit 12 schon rauchen obwohl die Eltern dagegen sprechen. Und wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre muss man seinen Führerschein in den Automaten in Deutschland packen und dadurch 18 sein um rauchen zu können. Wow ab 18 würde das gleiche sein melden sich halt die Kinder mit dem Ausweis der Oma an. 
Das Verhindern einer Sucht liegt einzig und allein beim potenziell Süchtigen. Was glaubst du wie oft einem gesagt wird, dass rauchen tödlich ist und wie viele drauf hören... Andere können probieren darauf Einfluss zu nehemen doch die letzte Entscheidung fällt der Betroffene, nicht ein Verbot. Mein Beispiel bezog sich auch auf Spiele und nicht Drogen die ja eine andere Art Sucht sind meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## René93 (15. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nachsollte das Spiel ab 16 sein, weil es ein sehr hohes Suchtpotenzial hat. Aber nicht wegen Gewalt oder sexuellen Inhalten. Ich meine jeder ist sich bewusst, dass es ein hohes Suchtpotenzial hat und ich finde ein zwölfjähriges "Kind" ist sich dem nicht bewusst. Und wer sich selbst nicht unter Kontrolle hat, der hat ein echtes Problem.

Außerdem bin ich damit überhaupt nicht einverstanden, dass WoW ein Killerspiel ist. Es ist harmlos gegenüber anderen spielen.


----------



## Syunai (15. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Völlig misinterpretiert, denn es steht doch extra da "oder stellvertretend für ein minderjähriges Kind", NICHT "wir empfehlen das Spielen erst ab dem Alter von 18 Jahren", man sollte schon verstehen können, was man liest, ansonsten einfach jemanden fragen der es versteht.



Ich bin für Kritik jederzeit offen und ich habe mich in meinem Post sicherlich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt (mein Fehler), aber bitte achte auf deine Wortwahl, denn deine Antwort kann ich nur persönlich nehmen!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. September 2009)

wow ab 18? .... wow nicht ab 18?

mir persönlich ist das absolut wurst! wer sich selbst nicht im griff hat und dank wow in seinem leben nix auf die reihe bekommt..... pech, sein problem. um versager wird sich allgemein viel zu stark gekümmert. das geld wäre zur unterstützung der leistungswilligen besser angelegt.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

> Exakt. Die Eltern können empfehlen so viel sie wollen doch wenn das Kind fest davon überzeugt ist wird es eh nicht locker lassen und süchtig werden. Was glaubst du wie viele mit 12 schon rauchen obwohl die Eltern dagegen sprechen. Und wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre muss man seinen Führerschein in den Automaten in Deutschland packen und dadurch 18 sein um rauchen zu können. Wow ab 18 würde das gleiche sein melden sich halt die Kinder mit dem Ausweis der Oma an.
> Das Verhindern einer Sucht liegt einzig und allein beim potenziell Süchtigen. Was glaubst du wie oft einem gesagt wird, dass rauchen tödlich ist und wie viele drauf hören... Andere können probieren darauf Einfluss zu nehemen doch die letzte Entscheidung fällt der Betroffene, nicht ein Verbot. Mein Beispiel bezog sich auch auf Spiele und nicht Drogen die ja eine andere Art Sucht sind meiner Meinung nach.




Tut mir leid, aber du irrst und zwar gewaltig !

Ich kann JEDEN Menschen süchtig machen, absolut JEDEN, denn JEDER Mensch hat mindestens eine Schwäche und wenn ich diese Schwäche KENNE; dann hat diese Person nahezu NULL Chancen sich dagegen zu wehren.

Wie ich schon in anderen BEiträgen erwähnt habe: wenn man NICHT weiß worüber man spricht/schreibt, dann sollte man es lassen.
Du hast keinen Plan davon, wie die Psyche eines Menschen funktioniert, machst dir aber selbst vor, das es nur an dir liegt, das du nicht süchtig wirst ?!

Das ist, sorry, schlchtweg DUMM.

Warum werden machne trockene Alkoholiker rückfällig, ander nicht ?
Warum fangen manche Kids mit dem Rauchen an, andere aber nicht ?

Nur weil sie selbst es "wollen" ?

Das ist absolute Vollgrütze, ich nehm mal mich selbst als Beispiel: von 10 Leuten in meinem Umfeld, als ich 14 bis 16 gewesen bin, haben 8 geraucht, ich selbst hab NIE angefangen.

Deiner Argumentation zufolge lag es also bei den 8 Leuten nur daran, das sie anfangen WOLLTEN ????
Völliger Quatscht, diese Leute haben sich von anderen verleiten lassen, weil man eben dazu gehören wollte, weil man dazu gehört HAT und weil die breite Masse eben in dem Alter das tut, was die anderen auch tun.

Du hast bei weiterm weniger Einfluss auf dein Handeln, als die auch nur ansatzweise bewusst wäre und auch das hab ich eigentlich schon erklärt.

"Das Verhindern von Sucht liegt einzig und allein beim potenziell Süchtigen", sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese, dann bekomm ich das KOTZEN.

Ich kenn Leute, die haben ihr Leben lang keine Probleme gehabt, denen ging es gut, nicht weil sie es sich eingeredet haben, sondern weil es wirklich so war, die waren zufrieden mit dem was sie hatten, bis irgendwann irgendetwas in ihrem Leben passiert ist.

Der eine hat seine Frau und seine Kinder wirklich geliebt, aber dann, mit 47, läuft ihm die einzige Frau auf dieser Erde über den Weg, die ihm NICHT begegnen durfte, denn das war die einzige, für die er alles hinwerfen würde, weil er einfach fasziniert war und Dinge gepürt hat, die vorher nie eine Rolle gespielt haben !

Gegen solche Dinge kann sich NIEMAND wehren, deswegen werden Leute rückfällig oder fangen überhaupt erst an, es kommt nur auf die Situation und die Umstände an, nicht auf den Willen.
Ich kann dich auch süchtig machen, ich muss dich nur jeden Tag ein wenig anfixen, egal ob ich dir Alk in deinen Saft kippe, in Mengen die du nicht schmeckst, oder die im ersten Augenblick keine Wirkung zu haben scheinen.

Genauso fängt es mit Spielen an, mit Serien im TV, mit Klamotten oder was auch immer, JEDER Mensch ist empfänglich für Süchte, der eine mehr, der andere weniger und je nachdem wie stark ich jemanden konditioniere, wird die Person tatsächlich süchtig, oder eben auch nicht, weil die Dosis nicht reicht.

Jeder Mensch hat Bedürnisse und Sehnsüchte, bewusst und UN(ter)bewusst und gerade die Dinge, die einem nicht bewusst, aber vorhanden sind, das sind die, die Menschen Dinge tun lassen, die "sie" nicht tun "wollen", aber da liegt eben der Fehler.

Eigentlich wollte ich es nicht erwähnen, aber manchen Leuten hier muss man wohl echt immer erst mit der eigenen Qualifikation vor den Kopf hauen, damit sie einsehen, dass sie sich selbst zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und man selbst weiß wovon man spricht, denn ja, ich hab einn Abschluss in Psychologie.

Und um das hier abzuschließen, denn es bringt leider wieder einmal NICHTS, ich hab in einem anderen Beitrag hier nicht ohne Grund die "Selbstsucht" erwähnt und gerade Leute, wie die von mir hier gequotete Person, unterliegen dieser speziellen Form, da sie ihre Meinung nicht darstelen, sondern "verkaufen".



Das Verwenden von Altersfreigaben, Verboten oder was auch immer hat NULL Effekt, so lange die Leute sich nicht ihrer (Eigen)Verantwortung bewusst sind und sich ihren Kindern gegenüber entsprechend verhalten, Einfluss auf die Medien und die Politk nehmen und sich statt dessen immer weiter selbst belügen.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss, deine Schreibweise ist provokant, unsympathisch und schlecht zu lesen.

Das mit dem GROSSSCHREIBEN zwischendurch, nervt. Und deine Meilenlangen Texte, welche man in 90% der Fällen zu 2 Sätzen zusammenpacken könnte (du blabla'st einfach zuviel), liest sich kein Mensch durch..
__

Versuchs mal in nem normalen Stil. dann gehn vllt auch mehr Leute auf dein Gedüdel ein.


----------



## Nexilein (16. September 2009)

Also ich bin für eine Freigabe von WoW ab 16. 
Dabei geht es mir aber gar nicht in erster Linie um das Suchtpotential, oder um die ingame Belästigung durch "Kiddys".

Ich finde es einfach nur schade, wenn Jugendliche die gerade ihre ersten Computererfahrungen machen ihr Zeit mit WoW "vergeuden". Von Vergeudung spreche ich nicht weil WoW ein schlechtes Spiel ist, oder das RL doch viel spannender sein kann. Aber Computerspiele können teilweise eben doch sehr lehrreich und fordernd sein. Die Konfrontation mit komplexen Spielmechaniken kann beispielsweise das Abstraktionsvermögen und die analytischen Fähigkeiten fördern. 
Diesen Effekt kann man aber nicht erzielen, wenn man über Jahre hinweg nur ein Computerspiel spielt, und genau darauf ist WoW aber ausgelegt. 

Im reiferen Alter ist es natürlich toll, wenn man in seiner begrenzten Freizeit auf Bekanntes zurückgreifen kann, und sich nicht immer neu eindenken muß. Aber für junge Jugendliche sollte beim Thema Computerspiele Abwechslung auf dem Programm stehen.


----------



## Dunator (16. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber du irrst und zwar gewaltig !
> 
> Ich kann JEDEN Menschen süchtig machen, absolut JEDEN, denn JEDER Mensch hat mindestens eine Schwäche und wenn ich diese Schwäche KENNE; dann hat diese Person nahezu NULL Chancen sich dagegen zu wehren.
> 
> ...


um das man mit deinen worten zu beantworten: man bist du dumm.. so eine hole bratze hab ich ja selten erlebt. du bist ja so bescheutert.

und jetzt sachlich: du hast dir gedanken über die psyche gemacht... gut...
das gut lassen wir jetzt mal im raum stehen, da du versucht hast argumente zu finden.

jetzt gehen wir aber zu den fakten über: du kannst NICHT (niemals nicht) jeden menschen süchtig machen!
so es tut mir leid wenn die erklärung jetzt etwas zu technisch ist, aber da ich aus der technik komme, fallen mir da mehr beispiele ein.

fakt: das gehirn ist wie ein muskel, der vergleichbar mit der hardware eines computers ist.
in dem sinne hat unser gehirn eine cpu, ein ram und eine festplatte. zwar nennen wir sie nicht so, doch es gibt teile im gehirn, die die jeweilige aufgabe erfüllen.

unser gehirn hat aber auch eine hardware, die der computer nicht hat. das sogenannte belohnungszentrum.
dieses belohnungszentrum hat die aufgabe, dafür zu sorgen, dass wir sachen wiederholen, die uns gefallen.
in der vorzeit hatte es zb die aufgabe dafür zu sorgen, dass der mensch gesunde nahrung ist (lecker -> gesund) und sich fortpflanzt (oder auf gut deutsch: sex hat).

fakt: das belohnungszentrum steuert unsere sucht.

wir wissen mitlerweile aber auch, dass die menschen unterschiedlich ticken, sonst würde alle ja immer auf die selben ideen kommen...
hier kommt der faktor dazu, das gehirnbereiche unterschiedlich ausgeprägt sind.
so konnten wissenschaftler feststellen, das gewisse charaktereigenschaften (wie homosexualität) von der größe (ausgeprägtheit) einiger gehirnteile abhängt.

fakt: die größe von gehirnteilen ist von mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich.


fazit: es gibt menschen mit großen und kleinen belohnungszentren. die einen kannst du vielleicht super leicht süchtig mache aber die anderen entweder nur schwer oder garnicht.
dazu kommt, dass man eine sucht efektiv ausschalten kann!!!(gibt es sehr interessante dokus drüber)!!!
mit einer operation kannst du das belohnungszentrum verkleinern/zerstören. hierzu wird eine gehirnoperation durchgeführt, während welcher das belohnungszentrum entweder geschockfrostet oder mit elektroschoks zerstört wird (welches verfahren verwendet wird ist von land zu land unterschiedlich).

also schrei nicht zu laut rum "du bist dumm", wenn du selbst keine ahnung hast und dich rein auch spekulationen stützt!

p.s.: idiot


----------



## FonKeY (16. September 2009)

die alterseinschränkung wäre bei 16 passend.....natürlich würden noch x-leute <16 das game spielen, jedohc ist es jedem selber überlassen es trotzdem zu spielen.....zudem muss man selber wissen ob einem das spiel schadet oder nicht ...ich spiele es selber auch, da ich weiß ich mach das nicht aus zwang oder sucht sondern weil es mir spaß macht.....


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> p.s.: idiot



/sign ^^


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> ich spiele es selber auch, da ich weiß ich mach das nicht aus zwang oder sucht sondern weil es mir spaß macht.....



Alkoholkranken macht Alkohol trinken auch "nur Spaß".
__

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass jeder Spieler der auf Buffed im WoW-Abteil aktiv ist, eine gewisse WoW-Sucht hat. Warum sollte er sich sonst vor/neben/nach dem Zocken noch extra über das Spiel unterhalten? Bei anderen Dingen die Spaß machn geht man doch auch nicht ständig in ein Forum welches dazu passt..

Ja, ich glaub wirklich dass jeder hier ne Spur einer Sucht hat. Sogar ich als Casual.
Zumindest ne leichte - weil ich während der Arbeit auf die Idee komme auf Buffed zu gehen zB.


----------



## Dufurius (16. September 2009)

Also ich finde es schon sehr interessant dass die meisten die sich hier über die Eltern aufregen, (nicht alle aber die meisten) noch nicht einmal Babysitten waren geschweigeden selbst ein Kind haben und sich trotzdem über die angebliche Unfähigkeit anderer aufregen. Macht es selber erst mal besser und dann urteilt.


----------



## Mitzy (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Eysenbeiss, deine Schreibweise ist provokant, unsympathisch und schlecht zu lesen.
> 
> Das mit dem GROSSSCHREIBEN zwischendurch, nervt. Und deine Meilenlangen Texte, welche man in 90% der Fällen zu 2 Sätzen zusammenpacken könnte (du blabla'st einfach zuviel), liest sich kein Mensch durch..
> __
> ...



Das er provokant schreibt, finde ich gut, weil gerade dadurch viele nachlesen, wie ich finde. Schlecht zu lesen- ok, gebe ich dir Recht. Sympathie hängt dann wieder vom Menschen selber ab.

Und das Großschreiben ist nur eine andere Art, etwas hervor zu heben- wie wenn ich was unterstreichen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hey, die Texte von IHm lese ich mir durch ;D

Aber direkt darauf eingehen kann man nicht, schon recht


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Also ich finde es schon sehr interessant dass die meisten die sich hier über die Eltern aufregen, (nicht alle aber die meisten) noch nicht einmal Babysitten waren geschweigeden selbst ein Kind haben und sich trotzdem über die angebliche Unfähigkeit anderer aufregen. Macht es selber erst mal besser und dann urteilt.



... hier schreibt niemand "viele Eltern sind scheiße".
... sondern lediglich "Eltern die nix gegen die Sucht ihrer Kinder machen sind zu blöd für Erziehung".

Und das is ne Tatsache.
Das is so ne 100%ige Tatsache wie "Eltern die kiffen sind Kiffer".


----------



## Dufurius (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ... hier schreibt niemand "viele Eltern sind scheiße".
> ... sondern lediglich "Eltern die nix gegen die Sucht ihrer Kinder machen sind zu blöd für Erziehung".
> 
> Und das is ne Tatsache.
> Das is so ne 100%ige Tatsache wie "Eltern die kiffen sind Kiffer".




Niemand hat behauptet dass manche Eltern, um es in deine Worte zu fassen, scheiße sind, aber manche Leute hier reden als "Blinde von der Farbe". Auch du Belphega (belehre mich bitte eines Besseren wenn ich mich Irren sollte) hörst dich nicht gerade so an als hättest du schon sehr viel mir Erziehung zu tun gehabt. Ganz ehrlich, ich auch nicht. Ich glaube wer nicht selber schon ein Kind großgezogen hat kann sich nicht im entferntesten vorstellen was das Wort Erziehung überhaupt bedeutet. Außerdem wird es ja den Eltern heutzutage auch nicht gerade leicht gemacht. Die Kinder werden von allen Seiten beeinflusst, sei es von den Medien, Freundeskreis etc.. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das Früher alles ein bisschen einfacher war weil es nicht so viele negativ Einflüsse gab als heute.


----------



## Nexilein (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass jeder Spieler der auf Buffed im WoW-Abteil aktiv ist, eine gewisse WoW-Sucht hat. Warum sollte er sich sonst vor/neben/nach dem Zocken noch extra über das Spiel unterhalten?



Hier im Forum aktiv zu sein muß ja nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun haben. Hier zu lesen ist wie ne Freakshow, und was zu schreiben ist dann quasi Freakshow mit Streichelzoo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Auch du Belphega (belehre mich bitte eines Besseren wenn ich mich Irren sollte) hörst dich nicht gerade so an als hättest du schon sehr viel mir Erziehung zu tun gehabt.



Ich hab meinen Bruder quasi aufgezogen, weil meine Eltern Mist gebaut habn.
Und ich kümmer mich schon seit 2 Jahren um meine kleine Nichte, weil ihre Mutter nen Ganztagsjob hat und der Vater "mal Kippen holn wollte".



> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das Früher alles ein bisschen einfacher war weil es nicht so viele negativ Einflüsse gab als heute.




Wahre Worte


----------



## Dufurius (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Bruder quasi aufgezogen, weil meine Eltern Mist gebaut habn.
> Und ich kümmer mich schon seit 2 Jahren um meine kleine Nichte, weil ihre Mutter nen Ganztagsjob hat und der Vater "mal Kippen holn wollte".
> 
> 
> ...



Alle Achtung. Aber genau an deinem Beispiel erkennt man die ganze Problematik des Themas. Die Mutter deiner Nichte muss, denke ich mal, den ganzen Tag Arbeiten weil sonst die Kohle schlicht und ergreifend nicht reichen würde. Sie kann sich nicht so intensiv um ihre Tochter kümmern weil sie einfach die Zeit dafür nicht hat. Und was ist jetzt bei Leuten denen es genauso ergeht, aber niemanden wie dich haben der sich um ihre Tochter bzw. Sohn kümmert in der Zeit wo sie arbeiten? Ja da bleibt halt dann einiges auf der Strecke. Aber es geht nunmal teilweise nicht anders und deswegen sollte man da nicht gleich mit Vorwürfen um sich schmeißen wie wild.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Alle Achtung. Aber genau an deinem Beispiel erkennt man die ganze Problematik des Themas. Die Mutter deiner Nichte muss, denke ich mal, den ganzen Tag Arbeiten weil sonst die Kohle schlicht und ergreifend nicht reichen würde. Sie kann sich nicht so intensiv um ihre Tochter kümmern weil sie einfach die Zeit dafür nicht hat.



Das ist natürlich auch wahr.
Aber was man ihr lassen muss - sie kümmert sich, trotz ihres stressigen Alltags nachwievor um ihre Tochter. Sie kann jetzt zwar während ihrer Arbeit nicht wirklich kontrollieren was die Kleine tut - aber sie sucht jemanden, der sich darum kümmert. Wäre ich nicht, würde sie sich ein Kindermädchen anstellen.

Sie hat ihrer Tochter schon früh ein Keyboard gekauft und eine ältere Dame aus der Nachbarschaft lernt ihr das Klavierspielen. Zudem ist die Kleine in so nem Kinder-Club, 5km entfernt in der nächsten Stadt, da kann sie Nachmittags hingehn und kostenlos (fördert die Stadt) mit anderen Kindern in ihrem alter basteln, lesen, spielen - ja sogar teilweise kochen (: 




> Aber es geht nunmal teilweise nicht anders und deswegen sollte man da nicht gleich mit Vorwürfen um sich schmeißen wie wild.



Aber dennoch gibt es Möglichkeiten, als Elternteil ein Kind vor einer Sucht zu bewahren.
Und leider ist es wirklich so, dass sich zahlreiche Eltern nicht mit diesen Möglichkeiten befassen.


----------



## Nexilein (16. September 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Die Mutter deiner Nichte muss, denke ich mal, den ganzen Tag Arbeiten weil sonst die Kohle schlicht und ergreifend nicht reichen würde. Sie kann sich nicht so intensiv um ihre Tochter kümmern weil sie einfach die Zeit dafür nicht hat. [...] Aber es geht nunmal teilweise nicht anders und deswegen sollte man da nicht gleich mit Vorwürfen um sich schmeißen wie wild.



Gerade im genannten Beispiel würde ich die Verantwortung doch schon bei den Eltern sehen, wenn der Vater "kurz Kippen holen geht". 
"Ich verlasse mal eben Frau und Kind" würde ich nicht als höhere Gewalt, sondern als vollkommen verantwortungslos bezeichnen.


----------



## Mitzy (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch wahr.
> Aber was man ihr lassen muss - sie kümmert sich, trotz ihres stressigen Alltags nachwievor um ihre Tochter. Sie kann jetzt zwar während ihrer Arbeit nicht wirklich kontrollieren was die Kleine tut - aber sie sucht jemanden, der sich darum kümmert. Wäre ich nicht, würde sie sich ein Kindermädchen anstellen.
> 
> Sie hat ihrer Tochter schon früh ein Keyboard gekauft und eine ältere Dame aus der Nachbarschaft lernt ihr das Klavierspielen. Zudem ist die Kleine in so nem Kinder-Club, 5km entfernt in der nächsten Stadt, da kann sie Nachmittags hingehn und kostenlos (fördert die Stadt) mit anderen Kindern in ihrem alter basteln, lesen, spielen - ja sogar teilweise kochen (:
> ...



Respekt an die Mutter, dass tun die wenigsten. Ich bin bei mir im Ort im „Ghetto“ aufgewachsen. Meine Mutter hatte eine interessante Art und Weise, mich nich alleine zu lassen- mit zur Arbeit nehmen :X
Das hat 2 Vorteile sogar. 1.) Ich finde sauber machen ziemlich geil. 2.) Ich kann sehr früh aufstehen :X

Allerdings, ich bin neugierig- gib ich zu- kümmert sich der Vater rein gar nicht um sein Kind? Nicht mal im Bezug auf Unterhaltszahlung?


Was du aber, im Bezug auf „Kindertagesstätten“ in Betracht ziehen musst, ist, dass es nicht überall sowas vorhanden ist. Bei uns gibt es das nur 1x- und da sind die Plätze generell ausgebucht.
Das würde ich mehr als Glückssache ansehen.


Naja, Möglichkeiten befassen- ich denke, es ist eher die Frage, ob sie dazu wirklich die Lust haben. Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Vater, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass manche Leute nach einem anstrengenden Tag einfach selber erstmal sich hinsetzen möchten, und den Kopf ausschalten möchten, statt mit dem Sohn/ der Tochter zu toben.
Und viele, dass hatte ich in meiner Klasse damals, Eltern geben den Kindern einfach was sie wollen, weil Sie selber ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, Ihren Kindern gegenüber.
Menschlicher Verstand VS Schuldgefühle


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh das tut mir leid für dich.

Ne, der Vater kümmert sich nicht um die Kleine.
Unterhalt zahlt er - aber nur freiwillig weil die Mutter ihm versprechen musste, dass die Kleine nicht erfährt dass er der Vater is (wohnt nämlich wieder in der selben Gegend).

Früher oder später wirds sies ihr sagen.
Und ich freu mich auf den Tag wo die Kleine dann größer is und bei ihm vor der Tür steht und ihm eine runterhaut ;D ahaha


----------



## Dunator (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> oh das tut mir leid für dich.
> ...


die welt ist irgendwie ganz schön kaputt


----------



## Winipek (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> [...]
> Früher oder später wirds sies ihr sagen.
> Und ich freu mich auf den Tag wo die Kleine dann größer is und bei ihm vor der Tür steht und ihm eine runterhaut ;D ahaha



Warum sollte sie ihm eine runterhauen? Ist denn ein eventuell schlechter Vater besser, als gar kein Vater ?!


----------



## Konov (16. September 2009)

Finde es schon etwas dreist, von dir, Belphega, dass du dich beschwerst, dass man dich beleidigt und dann selber solche Beleidigungen wie "idiot" unterschreibst.

Ich hab das Thema Seitenlang verfolgt, und finde die Diskussion eigentlich sehr interessant, aber das muss doch nicht sein.
Statt so Leute wie Tweety komplett dumm dastehen zu lassen, statt einfach mal zu versuchen zu verstehen, was er da postet, stellst du dich in den Raum, als hättest du die Weisheit mit der von Eysenbeiss erwähnten Schöpfkelle gefressen. ^^

Also ein bißchen mehr Ruhe und Nachdenken im posten hätte ich jetzt von dir schon erwartet.
Mag ja sein, dass auch viel Schwachsinn dabei ist, aber man muss sich doch nicht so hinstellen.


----------



## sn1pper (16. September 2009)

Diese ab 18 Altersbeschränkung hätte evtl den nutzen das die 12 Jährigen auch mal Hausaufgaben machen oder lernen anstatt zu spielen.
Aber mal ehrlich wer soll das kontrollieren ? Die meisten Eltern gucken ja nicht mal was ihre Kinder am Rechner machen. Ne Altersprüfung mit Personalausweis oder so lässt sich auch einfach autricken da e im Internet massig Nummerngenaratoren gibt.
Selbst das Spiel ab 18 verkaufen zu lassen bringt kaum etwas da die Kontrollen im Geschäft eher schlecht als reecht sind udn selbst wenn dann schickt man halt seinen Cousin oder so hin der 18 ist.
Ergo: Wer das Spiel spielen will der findet auch ne möglichkeit.

Mal abgesehen davon das Eltern auch festlegen können wann ihr Kind spielt, wovon die meisten aber sicherlich nichts wissen (Elterliche Freigabe).

Sicherlich is das Suchtpotential sehr groß von WoW, allerdings ebenso von allen anderen Online spielen, ich erinnere mich noch an den Spiegel TV oder Focus TV Bericht über die Suchtanstalt für Coputerspieler, wo nen 16 Jähriger so lange vorm Rechner gehockt hat das die Stuhllehne ihm den Rücken aufgescheuert hat.

Eine höhere Altersbeschränkung würde somit wenig bringen, man sollte eher anfangen die Eltern aufzuklären was das Spiel ist, wie die möglichkeiten sind die Kinder nur so und so lange spielen zu lassen. Ein vollständiges Verbot für "Kinder" würde sowieso nicht den gewünschten Zweck erfüllen,
da wir ja alle wissen: Das verbotene ist immer am interessantesten.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. September 2009)

O Mann da gab es gestern einen Lichtblick und nun geht alles wieder den Bach runter.

Warum müssen Sekten effektiv bekämpft werden, weil die es Schaffen Leute egal welcher Herkunft abhänig zu machen.

Und das schlimme ist der Großteil hier bestätigt meine Meinung über die Gesellschaft jeder gibt jedem die Schuld aber helfen oder Lösungen anbieten will keiner.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Krise viel zu schwach ausgefallen damit die Leute mal wieder zum Nachdenken kommen oder wissen wie gut sie es haben.

Das würde auch das Soziale Zusammenleben verbessern und Kinder würden gar nicht erst zum Suchtmittel egal welcher Art greifen.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab das Thema Seitenlang verfolgt, und finde die Diskussion eigentlich sehr interessant, aber das muss doch nicht sein.
> Statt so Leute wie Tweety komplett dumm dastehen zu lassen, statt einfach mal zu versuchen zu verstehen, was er da postet



Er sagt, dass er ein Genie ist ^^
Und seine Posts warn nunmal wirklich ne kleine Katastrophe (sowohl grammatikalisch als auch zeitenweise inhaltlich) - und wer von sich selbst so überzeugt ist, ist für mich nunmal kein sonderlich intelligenter Mensch (:

Aber ja, ich hätte das ganze mehr entziffern können.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> Mein Freundhat als er 16 war in den Ferien bei der Müllabfuhr gearbeitet undhat 12 euro die Stunde verdient.



Ferialarbeiten =|= Lehre

Beim Ferialarbeiten bekommst du im Monat deinen 1000€.
Bei ner Lehre, verdienst du im ersten Lehrjahr monatlich zwischen 220 und 300 Euro.
(je nach Branche auch mal ein bisschen mehr)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Er sagt, dass er ein Genie ist ^^
> Und seine Posts warn nunmal wirklich ne kleine Katastrophe (sowohl grammatikalisch als auch zeitenweise inhaltlich) - und wer von sich selbst so überzeugt ist, ist für mich nunmal kein sonderlich intelligenter Mensch (:
> 
> Aber ja, ich hätte das ganze mehr entziffern können.



Hmmm wenn ich nicht Intelligent wäre, Frage wieso hab ich dann mit 29 noch meine Fachhochschulreife gemacht und eine Weiterbildung zum Chemietechniker erfolgreich abgeschlossen


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hmmm wenn ich nicht Intelligent wäre, Frage wieso hab ich dann mit 29 noch meine Fachhochschulreife gemacht und eine Weiterbildung zum Chemietechniker erfolgreich abgeschlossen



Das steht nicht zur Debatte.

Es gibt Klinik-Ärzte die nix in der Birne haben aber ihren Job verstehn.
Es gibt genauso auch Arbeitslose die das Zeug zum besten Manager der Welt hätten.

.. aber gratulation zu deinem Beruf.


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

Umentschlossen: Der Thread bleibt zu. Mittlerweile wird er ohnehin nur noch für persönliche Zickereien, die nicht in das Forum gehören genutzt. Schade.


----------

